# Gone- But Not Forgotten



## PoliticalChic

England. Our sister nation.
Gone in so very many ways.



We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….


1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*

The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]



2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
“Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty





3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*

“When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.

While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
*
The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.” 
 Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116




How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….

…..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?



And….is this a sign of our future, as well?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.


----------



## Cellblock2429

PoliticalChic said:


> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?


/----/ All it takes is a hand full of idiots in Parliament to bring this about. These clowns are ignoring the will of the people by not exiting the EU.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.



Yes, so why hang onto Eastern Europe ideals?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
Click to expand...


Poles overall are definitely smarter than the British.
British countries are all falling apart multicultural sh(tholes on the decline.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so why hang onto Eastern Europe ideals?
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers weren't for a particularly good Democracy, as only 6% of the US could vote, being White property owning males.
They also only wanted free Whites of good character to become US citizens, in the Founders Immigration Act the Naturalization Act of 1790.

Sounds more like me, than like most of the USA.


----------



## Penelope

Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.

Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.

This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Yes. You too.


----------



## Penelope

Same old bomb pic he has had for decades. 

He began the war on Terror, and was responsible for 911.  This pos.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Penelope said:


> Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.
> 
> Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.
> 
> This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.



Since their inception? Don't you mean when they went back to their place in the world? Of course you don't, because you don't see that.

The Jew hate and will to deny God overrides all common sense with you.

Jerusalem is the place of the Jewish people. I am no saint, but I do know that God gave them that land.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You too.
Click to expand...


You're the sharpest marble in the bag, cupcake. 

PS: I made that up myself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

5. What makes the scene all the more alarming is that the foes of the Nazis are now… “One might have thought that, with Nazi-style demonization of the Jews pouring out of the Muslim world, the political left in particular would be springing to defend this beleaguered and tiny minority against the threat from clerical fascism. Doesn't the left, after all, make the most vigorous cause possible against racism and prejudice in all its forms?.... *the Islamic jihad has turned into the armed wing of the British left.” *
Phillips, Op. Cit., P.117




England is the ‘canary in the coal mine’….expect reverberations of their demise right here in our country.


*6.“Anti-Semites Abroad: Ellison and Corbyn Meet in London*

Former congressman Keith Ellison met with Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn on Wednesday, with the American praising the Brit as a "true grassroots organizer." Both men have ties to anti-Semitic leaders in their respective countries and have themselves been accused of anti-Semitism.

Ellison belonged to Louis Farrakhan's Nation of Islam in the 1990s, leaving the organization when he ran for Congress in 2006. Farrakhan has in the past decried Jewish leaders in America as "the synagogue of Satan," adding "you have wrapped your tentacles around the U.S. government, and you are deceiving and sending this nation to hell." ….Ellison attended at least three meetings with Farrakhan since entering Congress. Ellison met with Farrakhan and Iranian president Hassan Rouhani in a private dinner party in September 2013, along with other prominent American Muslims.

…Corbyn associated with a motley collection of anti-Semites before his rise to prominence in 2015. He associated with Deir Yassin Remembered, an anti-Israel group that denies the Holocaust. He referred to Hamas and Hezbollah as "friends" in speeches. Additionally, he has defended the Anglican Reverend Stephen Sizer, who was banned from social media sites because he spread anti-Semitic conspiracy theories, calling Sizer courageous because he has "dared to speak out over Zionism."                                                
Ellison and Corbyn: Anti-Semites Abroad



Once the English gave up religion, they gave up standing for anything.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wow, well, at least we kicked them out of here by 1813.

Remember, English religion was the Anglican church, which is mutated Catholicism intertwined with England's government.

It was distorted a long time ago. Now it's gone and unless all the real Englanders off all the Muslims, they're done.

I wouldn't want to ask the UK to be my country's ally these days. I wouldn't.

Times change. Churchill was a helluva man.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Penelope said:


> Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.
> 
> Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.
> 
> This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.






Interesting that both you and Netanyahu have the same nick name…”BB”…him due to his first name, you, due to brain size.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Penelope said:


> Same old bomb pic he has had for decades.
> 
> He began the war on Terror, and was responsible for 911.  This pos.






Now, just for giggles, watch me put a cork in your pie-hole with one simple question:  



*What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?*


----------



## caddo kid

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.



and Washington's army attacked the airports in 1775 in one of those wars


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.
> 
> Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.
> 
> This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.


Israel is merely defending themselves from Arab aggressors.....and because of this you think THEY are the reason the ME is in a shambles.
Not the warlike Muslim hords that out number them 100 to 1 and refuse to turn the other cheek and live in peace with their neighbors. It's Da Jews that caused it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> Times change. Churchill was a helluva man.



No, not really..

He helped Stalin, and the Soviets in Lend-Lease, Tehran Conference, Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.

His admin bombed Dresden killing some 25,000 + civilians.

He even took resources from India, while allowing 3 million to starve to death in the 1943 Bengali famine.

He put the Mau Mau in camps in Kenya.

Churchill should be listed as the #4 or #5  or #6  most blood thirsty maniac in the 20th Century, right  behind Stalin, Mao, Hitler,
and possibly Lenin.
or possible King Leopold of Belgium.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.
> 
> Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.
> 
> This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is merely defending themselves from Arab aggressors.....and because of this you think THEY are the reason the ME is in a shambles.
> Not the warlike Muslim hords that out number them 100 to 1 and refuse to turn the other cheek and live in peace with their neighbors. It's Da Jews that caused it.
Click to expand...



1. Your perception is that of an American, sadly, not of a Brit.

2. The poster you are addressing has no view outside of 'hate Joooooooozzzzzz!!'  Logic nor truth have anything to do with it.

3.  1400 years, and nothing has changed for a full quarter of the world's population.

4. Isn't this the very same position the world was in when the National Socialists were annihilating the Jews of Europe....and looking backward, the talking heads were bemoaning that the world should have done more??????

There is no denying the facts.....and the world- including our sister nation- is in that same position once again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Times change. Churchill was a helluva man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really..
> 
> He helped Stalin, and the Soviets in Lend-Lease, Tehran Conference, Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> His admin bombed Dresden killing some 25,000 + civilians.
> 
> He even took resources from India, while allowing 3 million to starve to death in the 1943 Bengali famine.
> 
> He put the Mau Mau in camps in Kenya.
Click to expand...




"He helped Stalin, and the Soviets in Lend-Lease"

What?????


Have you ever read a book????


Lend-lease was Stalin's idea, and sent to FDR via Stalin's man, Armand Hammer.


 "*The millionaire industrialist, Armand Hammer played a key role in laying the foundations of Lend-Lease.* *As a dyed-in-the-wool collaborator of Lenin´s and Stalin’s in procuring Western, especially American, assistance in the industrialization of the USSR.....* *in November 1940 Armand Hammer met with FDR in the White House. He and the president discussed the idea of developing American military assistance to Britain, the Neutrality Act and Roosevelt’s campaign promises not to embroil the United States in the European war to the contrary. Roosevelt thereupon suggested to Hammer that he discuss this plan with Harry Hopkins.* *Hopkins twice traveled to New York City, Hammer´s base of operations, to discuss this idea with officials and businessmen there.*” http://justice4germans.com/2013/07/...-arm-and-hammer-hammer-and-sickle-connection/



Harry Hopkins, of course, was Stalin's spy living in the White House.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Times change. Churchill was a helluva man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really..
> 
> He helped Stalin, and the Soviets in Lend-Lease, Tehran Conference, Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> His admin bombed Dresden killing some 25,000 + civilians.
> 
> He even took resources from India, while allowing 3 million to starve to death in the 1943 Bengali famine.
> 
> He put the Mau Mau in camps in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He helped Stalin, and the Soviets in Lend-Lease"
> 
> What?????
> 
> 
> Have you ever read a book????
> 
> 
> Lend-lease was Stalin's idea, and sent to FDR via Stalin's man, Armand Hammer.
> 
> 
> "*The millionaire industrialist, Armand Hammer played a key role in laying the foundations of Lend-Lease.* *As a dyed-in-the-wool collaborator of Lenin´s and Stalin’s in procuring Western, especially American, assistance in the industrialization of the USSR.....* *in November 1940 Armand Hammer met with FDR in the White House. He and the president discussed the idea of developing American military assistance to Britain, the Neutrality Act and Roosevelt’s campaign promises not to embroil the United States in the European war to the contrary. Roosevelt thereupon suggested to Hammer that he discuss this plan with Harry Hopkins.* *Hopkins twice traveled to New York City, Hammer´s base of operations, to discuss this idea with officials and businessmen there.*” http://justice4germans.com/2013/07/...-arm-and-hammer-hammer-and-sickle-connection/
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Hopkins, of course, was Stalin's spy living in the White House.
Click to expand...


Churchill had done the same as FDR.

Did Russia Really Go It Alone? How Lend-Lease Helped the Soviets Defeat the Germans

Particularly important for the Soviets in late 1941 were British-supplied tanks and aircraft. American contributions of the time were far fewer. In fact, for a brief period during December 1941, the relative importance of British aid increased well beyond levels planned by the Allies as a result of American reaction to the outbreak of war with Japan; some American equipment destined for the Soviet Union was actually unloaded from merchant vessels and provided to American forces instead.

Even aid that might seem like a drop in the bucket in the larger context of Soviet production for the war played a crucial role in filling gaps at important moments during this period. At a time when Soviet industry was in disarray—many of their industrial plants were destroyed or captured by the advancing Nazi troops or in the process of evacuation east—battlefield losses of specific equipment approached or even exceeded the rate at which Soviet domestic production could replace them during this crucial period. Under these circumstances even small quantities of aid took on far greater significance.

According to research by a team of Soviet historians, the Soviet Union lost a staggering 20,500 tanks from June 22 to December 31, 1941. At the end of November 1941, only 670 Soviet tanks were available to defend Moscow—that is, in the recently formed Kalinin, Western, and Southwestern Fronts. Only 205 of these tanks were heavy or medium types, and most of their strength was concentrated in the Western Front, with the Kalinin Front having only two tank battalions (67 tanks) and the Southwestern Front two tank brigades (30 tanks).

Given the disruption to Soviet production and Red Army losses, the Soviet Union was understandably eager to put British armor into action as soon as possible. According to Biriukov’s service diary, the first 20 British tanks arrived at the Soviet tank training school in Kazan on October 28, 1941, at which point a further 120 tanks were unloaded at the port of Archangel in northern Russia. Courses on the British tanks for Soviet crews started during November as the first tanks, with British assistance, were being assembled from their in-transit states and undergoing testing by Soviet specialists.

The tanks reached the front lines with extraordinary speed. Extrapolating from available statistics, researchers estimate that British-supplied tanks made up 30 to 40 percent of the entire heavy and medium tank strength of Soviet forces before Moscow at the beginning of December 1941, and certainly made up a significant proportion of tanks available as reinforcements at this critical point in the fighting. By the end of 1941 Britain had delivered 466 tanks out of the 750 promised.

The British Military Mission to Moscow noted that by December 9, about ninety British tanks had already been in action with Soviet forces. The first of these units to have seen action seems to have been the 138th Independent Tank Battalion (with twenty-one British tanks), which was involved in stemming the advance of German units in the region of the Volga Reservoir to the north of Moscow in late November. In fact the British intercepted German communications indicating that German forces had first come in contact with British tanks on the Eastern front on November 26, 1941.

The exploits of the British-equipped 136th Independent Tank Battalion are perhaps the most widely noted in the archives. It was part of a scratch operational group of the Western Front consisting of the 18th Rifle Brigade, two ski battalions, the 5th and 20th Tank Brigades, and the 140th Independent Tank Battalion. The 136th Independent Tank Battalion was combined with the latter to produce a tank group of only twenty-one tanks, which was to operate with the two ski battalions against German forces advancing to the west of Moscow in early December. Other largely British-equipped tank units in action with the Western Front from early December were the 131st Independent Tank Brigade, which fought to the east of Tula, south of Moscow, and 146th Tank Brigade, in the region of Kriukovo to the immediate west of the Soviet capital.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Times change. Churchill was a helluva man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really..
> 
> He helped Stalin, and the Soviets in Lend-Lease, Tehran Conference, Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.
> 
> His admin bombed Dresden killing some 25,000 + civilians.
> 
> He even took resources from India, while allowing 3 million to starve to death in the 1943 Bengali famine.
> 
> He put the Mau Mau in camps in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He helped Stalin, and the Soviets in Lend-Lease"
> 
> What?????
> 
> 
> Have you ever read a book????
> 
> 
> Lend-lease was Stalin's idea, and sent to FDR via Stalin's man, Armand Hammer.
> 
> 
> "*The millionaire industrialist, Armand Hammer played a key role in laying the foundations of Lend-Lease.* *As a dyed-in-the-wool collaborator of Lenin´s and Stalin’s in procuring Western, especially American, assistance in the industrialization of the USSR.....* *in November 1940 Armand Hammer met with FDR in the White House. He and the president discussed the idea of developing American military assistance to Britain, the Neutrality Act and Roosevelt’s campaign promises not to embroil the United States in the European war to the contrary. Roosevelt thereupon suggested to Hammer that he discuss this plan with Harry Hopkins.* *Hopkins twice traveled to New York City, Hammer´s base of operations, to discuss this idea with officials and businessmen there.*” http://justice4germans.com/2013/07/...-arm-and-hammer-hammer-and-sickle-connection/
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Hopkins, of course, was Stalin's spy living in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Churchill had done the same as FDR.
> 
> Did Russia Really Go It Alone? How Lend-Lease Helped the Soviets Defeat the Germans
> 
> Particularly important for the Soviets in late 1941 were British-supplied tanks and aircraft. American contributions of the time were far fewer. In fact, for a brief period during December 1941, the relative importance of British aid increased well beyond levels planned by the Allies as a result of American reaction to the outbreak of war with Japan; some American equipment destined for the Soviet Union was actually unloaded from merchant vessels and provided to American forces instead.
> 
> Even aid that might seem like a drop in the bucket in the larger context of Soviet production for the war played a crucial role in filling gaps at important moments during this period. At a time when Soviet industry was in disarray—many of their industrial plants were destroyed or captured by the advancing Nazi troops or in the process of evacuation east—battlefield losses of specific equipment approached or even exceeded the rate at which Soviet domestic production could replace them during this crucial period. Under these circumstances even small quantities of aid took on far greater significance.
> 
> According to research by a team of Soviet historians, the Soviet Union lost a staggering 20,500 tanks from June 22 to December 31, 1941. At the end of November 1941, only 670 Soviet tanks were available to defend Moscow—that is, in the recently formed Kalinin, Western, and Southwestern Fronts. Only 205 of these tanks were heavy or medium types, and most of their strength was concentrated in the Western Front, with the Kalinin Front having only two tank battalions (67 tanks) and the Southwestern Front two tank brigades (30 tanks).
> 
> Given the disruption to Soviet production and Red Army losses, the Soviet Union was understandably eager to put British armor into action as soon as possible. According to Biriukov’s service diary, the first 20 British tanks arrived at the Soviet tank training school in Kazan on October 28, 1941, at which point a further 120 tanks were unloaded at the port of Archangel in northern Russia. Courses on the British tanks for Soviet crews started during November as the first tanks, with British assistance, were being assembled from their in-transit states and undergoing testing by Soviet specialists.
> 
> The tanks reached the front lines with extraordinary speed. Extrapolating from available statistics, researchers estimate that British-supplied tanks made up 30 to 40 percent of the entire heavy and medium tank strength of Soviet forces before Moscow at the beginning of December 1941, and certainly made up a significant proportion of tanks available as reinforcements at this critical point in the fighting. By the end of 1941 Britain had delivered 466 tanks out of the 750 promised.
> 
> The British Military Mission to Moscow noted that by December 9, about ninety British tanks had already been in action with Soviet forces. The first of these units to have seen action seems to have been the 138th Independent Tank Battalion (with twenty-one British tanks), which was involved in stemming the advance of German units in the region of the Volga Reservoir to the north of Moscow in late November. In fact the British intercepted German communications indicating that German forces had first come in contact with British tanks on the Eastern front on November 26, 1941.
> 
> The exploits of the British-equipped 136th Independent Tank Battalion are perhaps the most widely noted in the archives. It was part of a scratch operational group of the Western Front consisting of the 18th Rifle Brigade, two ski battalions, the 5th and 20th Tank Brigades, and the 140th Independent Tank Battalion. The 136th Independent Tank Battalion was combined with the latter to produce a tank group of only twenty-one tanks, which was to operate with the two ski battalions against German forces advancing to the west of Moscow in early December. Other largely British-equipped tank units in action with the Western Front from early December were the 131st Independent Tank Brigade, which fought to the east of Tula, south of Moscow, and 146th Tank Brigade, in the region of Kriukovo to the immediate west of the Soviet capital.
Click to expand...




I appreciate you posting that.
Stalin sent word to FDR to begin Lend-Lease, and FDR put the pressure on Churchill.


But.....there was never any chance that the Germans would defeat Stalin.

Never.





Here are the facts:
.. when Operation Barbarossa started on June 22, 1941, *the available (German) supplies of fuel, tires, spare parts etc., were only good enough for about two months.....*

Stalin, in fact, had been supplying resources to Hitler.

The Wehrmacht continued to advance, albeit *very slowly, and by mid-November *some units found themselves at only 30 kilometers from the capital. But the *troops were now totally exhausted, and running out of supplies. Their commanders knew that it was simply impossible to take Moscow.*
Hitler s Failed Blitzkrieg against the Soviet Union. The Battle of Moscow and Stalingrad Turning Point of World War II Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
72 Years Ago, December 1941: Turning Point of World War II
'The Victory of the Red Army in front of Moscow was a Major Break'…
by Jacques Pauwels



By attacking in June, *Hitler had planned to avoid Russia's three greatest generals....December, January, and February.*
He didn't.


So....once one recognizes that *Stalin was going to be the winner.....*
....why did FDR send him supplies that the Allies could have used?

The schools hide the truth to shield FDR from richly deserved contumely.

Same reason so many universities eschew teaching the French Revolution....students might recognize that it gave birth to every totalitarian revolution in modern times.



"....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)



 "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]

(In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and *the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed *in the Second World War.) 
Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,' p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,' p. 72. ” 




All FDR cared about was his BFF Stalin.
Not America, not American troops.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*7. “An Appeaser Is One Who Feeds a Crocodile, Hoping It Will Eat Him Last”- Churchill*



One would have imagined that the Brits would have learned the lesson from Franklin Roosevelt’s pal, Chamberlain. Instead, the British public has, largely, thrown in the towel.

On the Sunday after the London bombings, the parish priest of the church that stands a few yards away from where the number 30 bus was blown up in Russell Square delivered a sermon in which, having urged his congregation to rejoice in the capital's rich diversity of cultures, traditions, ethnic groups and faiths, he added: "There is one small practical thing that we can all do. *We can name the people who did these things as criminals or terrorists. We must not name them as Muslims." *
'Call them criminals, terrorists but don't call them Muslims'

Such is the 'religion' of the English.


“The reaction of these churchmen was typical. The first instinct of many British clerics was to empathize and agonize not with the victims of the atrocity but with the community of the faith in whose name it had been committed—and to deny that religion had had anything to do with it at all.                       Melanie Phillips





8. Does the attitude of appeasement sound familiar?

Obama “*told you that radical Islamist terrorism does not stem from ideology.” *Pompeo, at site of Obama's address to Muslim world, rebukes his legacy: 'Age of self-inflicted American shame is over'


*“**Obama: ‘We’ are to blame, not Islamic terrorism, for massacre**” *https://nypost.com/2016/06/12/obama-says-we-are-to-blame-not-islamic-terrorism-for-orlando-massacre/


“Isis is not about Islam, says Obama” 
Subscribe to read | Financial Times


One can understand this coming from the Muslim President.....but the English?????


----------



## rightwinger

Taz said:


> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.


Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost


----------



## emilynghiem

Taz said:


> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.


 
Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.

Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.

PoliticalChic on that note:
YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.

HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.

Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.

We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!

As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.

NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.

(How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)

Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
Click to expand...

The Nazis didn't lose.
They just switched parties. 
Now they're Democrats.


----------



## irosie91

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.
> 
> Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.
> 
> This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is merely defending themselves from Arab aggressors.....and because of this you think THEY are the reason the ME is in a shambles.
> Not the warlike Muslim hords that out number them 100 to 1 and refuse to turn the other cheek and live in peace with their neighbors. It's Da Jews that caused it.
Click to expand...

\
The  ME  in shambles is nothing new.   For the proximate cause of the
massive  shit which is the middle east---remember this name---
UMAR IBN KHATTAB  (now rotting in hell)        This dog is to muhummad the rapist of medina  as is Constantine (the pile of shit)----to Jesus of Nazareth. (innocent Pharisee victim of roman barbarity) 
Both Umar and Constantine founded the genocide of hundreds of millions.   Today,  Umar's filth prevails


----------



## PoliticalChic

emilynghiem said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
> Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
> my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.
> 
> Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
> You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
> Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.
> 
> PoliticalChic on that note:
> YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
> the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
> Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
> Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
> laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.
> 
> HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
> another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
> set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.
> 
> Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
> Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
> It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.
> 
> We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
> and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!
> 
> As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
> from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
> relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
> to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.
> 
> NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.
> 
> (How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
> to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)
> 
> Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?
Click to expand...




I believe you totally misread what I posted.


This:


1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession. In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*

The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition. Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]


----------



## Taz

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
Click to expand...

So not Hair Trump?


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
> Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
> my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.
> 
> Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
> You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
> Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.
> 
> PoliticalChic on that note:
> YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
> the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
> Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
> Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
> laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.
> 
> HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
> another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
> set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.
> 
> Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
> Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
> It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.
> 
> We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
> and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!
> 
> As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
> from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
> relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
> to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.
> 
> NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.
> 
> (How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
> to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)
> 
> Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you totally misread what I posted.
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession. In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition. Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
Click to expand...

You mean she misread what you copy&pasted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
Click to expand...




Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.



These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.



 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.


2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.


3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.





4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.


5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.


6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.





7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.


8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."





9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."







10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.


11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."

12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.


13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce


Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?



I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals




10 planks of Communist manifesto

Communist Manifesto 10 Planks


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
Click to expand...

It's amazing how NKChic has nothing but non-stop copy&paste. Can she not think for herself?


----------



## emilynghiem

PoliticalChic said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
> Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
> my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.
> 
> Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
> You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
> Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.
> 
> PoliticalChic on that note:
> YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
> the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
> Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
> Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
> laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.
> 
> HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
> another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
> set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.
> 
> Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
> Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
> It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.
> 
> We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
> and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!
> 
> As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
> from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
> relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
> to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.
> 
> NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.
> 
> (How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
> to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)
> 
> Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you totally misread what I posted.
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession. In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition. Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
Click to expand...


Dear PoliticalChic
Would you agree that part of the political abuses we face in this country
are due to JUDICIAL ACTIVISM and legislating from the Bench?

Where did this come from, can't you also blame the abuse of
judicial power on the system of law that set it up in the first place?


----------



## emilynghiem

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
> Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
> my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.
> 
> Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
> You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
> Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.
> 
> PoliticalChic on that note:
> YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
> the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
> Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
> Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
> laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.
> 
> HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
> another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
> set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.
> 
> Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
> Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
> It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.
> 
> We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
> and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!
> 
> As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
> from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
> relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
> to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.
> 
> NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.
> 
> (How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
> to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)
> 
> Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you totally misread what I posted.
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession. In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition. Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean she misread what you copy&pasted.
Click to expand...


I thought PoliticalChic wrote out her own flavor of blah blah blah

PC you don't just copy and paste, didn't we discuss this before?
How much is your editorializing and which parts are citations from other sources?


----------



## Taz

emilynghiem said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
> Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
> my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.
> 
> Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
> You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
> Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.
> 
> PoliticalChic on that note:
> YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
> the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
> Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
> Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
> laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.
> 
> HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
> another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
> set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.
> 
> Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
> Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
> It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.
> 
> We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
> and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!
> 
> As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
> from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
> relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
> to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.
> 
> NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.
> 
> (How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
> to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)
> 
> Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you totally misread what I posted.
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession. In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition. Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear PoliticalChic
> Would you agree that part of the political abuses we face in this country
> are due to JUDICIAL ACTIVISM and legislating from the Bench?
> 
> Where did this come from, can't you also blame the abuse of
> judicial power on the system of law that set it up in the first place?
Click to expand...

$10 says she copy&pastes something.


----------



## PoliticalChic

emilynghiem said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
> Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
> my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.
> 
> Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
> You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
> Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.
> 
> PoliticalChic on that note:
> YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
> the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
> Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
> Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
> laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.
> 
> HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
> another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
> set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.
> 
> Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
> Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
> It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.
> 
> We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
> and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!
> 
> As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
> from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
> relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
> to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.
> 
> NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.
> 
> (How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
> to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)
> 
> Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you totally misread what I posted.
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession. In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition. Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean she misread what you copy&pasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought PoliticalChic wrote out her own flavor of blah blah blah
> 
> PC you don't just copy and paste, didn't we discuss this before?
> How much is your editorializing and which parts are citations from other sources?
Click to expand...




I provide the link, source and origin of everything I post.


Read more carefully.


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaait Taz No Fair!
> Can't call "Godwin's Law" before I even had a chance to add
> my blah blah blah that can outdo PoliticalChic from the left.
> 
> Ropey declared her a cultural Marxist which is different from Hitler.
> You need to coin a new rule for PC, who believes in Justinian Code.
> Pontificating from the Bench where none may question her Divine Right to Rule.
> 
> PoliticalChic on that note:
> YES I totally agree that we do owe to our English and European heritage
> the basis of common laws made separate from church authority. Our
> Bill of Rights established with the Constitution are the equivalent of
> Moses establishing written laws in the Bible for the church, while these
> laws were given to establish rules for government under the state.
> 
> HOWEVER the whole issue of Justinian Code and Judicial rule has become
> another SECULAR SUBSTITUTE for Divine Right to Rule of Kings. Precedents
> set by political BELIEFS are NO DIFFERENT from those set by Religious Beliefs.
> 
> Now we've created POLITICAL RELIGIONS based on Kritocracy or Rule by Judges.
> Sorry PC but this is NOT a good precedent to set.
> It overtakes any check and balance that should be on the Judiciary.
> 
> We need to go back to reconnecting people with legislative representation
> and authority to make laws by CONSENT of the GOVERNED not by Judicial Rule!
> 
> As for our ailing and hijacked Judicial system run amok by private interests
> from money to the Legal Professional lobbies and associations that determine
> relations between lawyers, judges and elections/campaigns, we need to go back
> to TEACHING people how to REDRESS GRIEVANCES by mediation and consensus.
> 
> NOT by depending on Judicial Rule to make decisions FOR US.
> 
> (How am I doing Taz? Which of us is the Marxist or Hitler
> to be struck down for posting walls of text in violation of ADD?)
> 
> Do I hear a "TLDR?" from the Jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you totally misread what I posted.
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession. In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition. Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean she misread what you copy&pasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought PoliticalChic wrote out her own flavor of blah blah blah
> 
> PC you don't just copy and paste, didn't we discuss this before?
> How much is your editorializing and which parts are citations from other sources?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provide the link, source and origin of everything I post.
> 
> 
> Read more carefully.
Click to expand...

In other words, it's all copy&paste, and it's always longer than even your posts, em.


----------



## PoliticalChic

9. The British were once a proud and courageous people, proud of their identity and heritage. Something has gone wrong: *Liberalism.*

The same attitude we saw from earlier Liberals, “Better Red Than Dead,” now applies to Islam vs. Christianity.


“Muhammad taught, and the Quran stresses, that a central tenet of Islam is to convert, enslave or kill the infidel. An infidel is anyone who is not Muslim or, depending on who’s doing the killing, belongs to a different sect of Islam. Those who fall into that elusive, perpetually mute category tagged “moderate Muslim” are also infidels. They’re bad Muslims and so, according to the Quran, not Muslims at all."
Matt Barber - Myth of the ‘Moderate Muslim’

A large segment of the British public has seen the actions of Muslims….and has succumbed to fear and cowardice.





10. “Hand in hand with this *progressive negation of British identity* has come a systematic repudiation of its values. At the heart of multiculturalism is a radical notion of egalitarianism, in which everyone's culture and lifestyle has equal validity and moral stature. This extreme type of individualism, which replaces objective standards by subjective opinions and feelings, has been translated comprehensively into the moral sphere governing personal behavior.

Morality has been privatized, so that *instead of asking the question "what is right?" the individual now asks "what is right for me?" *After the war, authority was junked in favor of boutique values centered upon self-actualization.

Religion—the restraint on behavior —was substantially replaced by therapy, which diagnosed such restraint as unhealthy repression. The slow death of Christianity in Britain meant a transfer of belief from messianic redemption to a secular Utopia.”                                                                                                Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 70




“Those who might have thought the Church of England would hold the line as the last redoubt against both the attack upon the West from Islamism and the attack upon its values from within—which has *so weakened its defenses against the onslaught from without*—are in for a shock. Far from defending the nation at the heart of whose identity and values its own doctrines lie, *the Church of England—Britain's established church—has internalized the hatred of the West* that defines the shared universe of radical Islamism and the revolutionary left.” 
Ibid, p.139



If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything.
Certainly the case with the British public.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
Click to expand...

The Democrats defeated the Nazis


----------



## Capri

PoliticalChic said:


> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.


So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.


----------



## HenryBHough

I see the issue.  Too many words; too few adults to sound them out to the products of America's indoctrination-in-lieu-of-education system.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats defeated the Nazis
Click to expand...

Americans and Russians defeated the Nazis 70 years ago.

Democrats have been taken over by Nazis and Communists since then.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Capri said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.
Click to expand...



a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.

b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.

c. Bernie Sanders' Democrats singing the Internationale


----------



## PoliticalChic

Capri said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.
Click to expand...






 A year after Lenin's death, 1924, the NYTimes published a small article about a newly established party in Germany, the National Socialist Labor Party, which "...persists in believing that Lenin and Hitler can be compared or contrasted...Dr. Goebell's....assertion that Lenin was the greatest man second only to Hitler....and that the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight...." November 27, 1925


Nazis, Communists, Democrats.....peas in the same pod.


----------



## PoliticalChic

HenryBHough said:


> I see the issue.  Too many words; too few adults to sound them out to the products of America's indoctrination-in-lieu-of-education system.




There is no hope for America unless we take back the schools.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats defeated the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans and Russians defeated the Nazis 70 years ago.
> 
> Democrats have been taken over by Nazis and Communists since then.
Click to expand...




It was quite a tough choice for Roosevelt.....


*" Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." 
Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*


Luckily for FDR, the Japanese made the choice for him.


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats defeated the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans and Russians defeated the Nazis 70 years ago.
> 
> Democrats have been taken over by Nazis and Communists since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a tough choice for Roosevelt.....
> 
> 
> *" Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union."
> Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> Luckily for FDR, the Japanese made the choice for him.
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem with Germans.
I just have a problem with fascism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats defeated the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans and Russians defeated the Nazis 70 years ago.
> 
> Democrats have been taken over by Nazis and Communists since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a tough choice for Roosevelt.....
> 
> 
> *" Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union."
> Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> Luckily for FDR, the Japanese made the choice for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a problem with Germans.
> I just have a problem with fascism.
Click to expand...



How does your post relate to the one you linked to?


----------



## playtime

i think their ambassador to the US made it pretty clear what the brits think & boy oh boy is he spot on.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
Click to expand...



And yet, you have lost every argument that you have ever had with her.


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats defeated the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans and Russians defeated the Nazis 70 years ago.
> 
> Democrats have been taken over by Nazis and Communists since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a tough choice for Roosevelt.....
> 
> 
> *" Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union."
> Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> Luckily for FDR, the Japanese made the choice for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a problem with Germans.
> I just have a problem with fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does your post relate to the one you linked to?
Click to expand...


You're confusing me with someone else.
I didn't provide any links on this thread.


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have lost every argument that you have ever had with her.
Click to expand...

How do you lose to copy&paste NKChic? She can only explain her copy&paste with more copy&paste. Now go eat some sumo wrestler food. You know you want to.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats defeated the Nazis
Click to expand...


Hardly...Soviets largely did.

But, that doesn't stop Brits in the US & UK from being ignorant & arrogant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
Click to expand...

.
No...
There's major differences.

Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.

Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.

Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
The thing is they aren't the worst.


----------



## PoliticalChic

playtime said:


> i think their ambassador to the US made it pretty clear what the brits think & boy oh boy is he spot on.





The thread to which you voluntarily subscribed is about the people of Britain, not either their officials, or the President of the United States.

We'll cover those at a later time.


In the meantime, you might want to work on your reading skills.


----------



## PoliticalChic

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats defeated the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and Russians defeated the Nazis 70 years ago.
> 
> Democrats have been taken over by Nazis and Communists since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a tough choice for Roosevelt.....
> 
> 
> *" Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union."
> Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> Luckily for FDR, the Japanese made the choice for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a problem with Germans.
> I just have a problem with fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does your post relate to the one you linked to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're confusing me with someone else.
> I didn't provide any links on this thread.
Click to expand...




You wrote "I don't have a problem with Germans."


The post of mine to which you linked said nothing about the German people.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have lost every argument that you have ever had with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you lose to copy&paste NKChic? ....
Click to expand...



You've found a way, EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> No...
> There's major differences.
> 
> Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.
> 
> Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.
> 
> Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
> The thing is they aren't the worst.
Click to expand...



This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....


...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


None are for freedom or liberty.


The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.


All three have used concentration camps toward that end.


----------



## HenryBHough

PoliticalChic said:


> There is no hope for America unless we take back the schools.



Big fight over motto to go over doorway of new elementary school in San Francisco:

Conservatives want:  "Abandon All Hope Ye Who Enter Here".

Liberals violently protesting for "Arbeit Macht Frei"


----------



## PoliticalChic

HenryBHough said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hope for America unless we take back the schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fight over motto to go over doorway of new elementary school in San Francisco:
> 
> Conservatives want:  "Abandon All Hope Ye Who Enter Here".
> 
> Liberals violently protesting for "Arbeit Macht Frei"
Click to expand...




You be one funny dude, Hank!


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have lost every argument that you have ever had with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you lose to copy&paste NKChic? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've found a way, EVERY SINGLE TIME.
Click to expand...

She is too afraid to confront me directly. Just like you.


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> No...
> There's major differences.
> 
> Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.
> 
> Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.
> 
> Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
> The thing is they aren't the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....
> 
> 
> ...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> None are for freedom or liberty.
> 
> 
> The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.
> 
> 
> All three have used concentration camps toward that end.
Click to expand...

Selective copy&paste to make it look like you wrote something yourself?

Better luck next time, Mrs Kim.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> No...
> There's major differences.
> 
> Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.
> 
> Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.
> 
> Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
> The thing is they aren't the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....
> 
> 
> ...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> None are for freedom or liberty.
> 
> 
> The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.
> 
> 
> All three have used concentration camps toward that end.
Click to expand...


First off freedom is Liberalism.
Second off freedom is weak.
Third off most Collectivists are more Right-Wing than Individualists.

The problem with Freedom & Capitalism is it allows the Kosher Globalists the freedom to control the media, Hollywood, the social media too.

That's why your side is losing big.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> No...
> There's major differences.
> 
> Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.
> 
> Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.
> 
> Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
> The thing is they aren't the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....
> 
> 
> ...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> None are for freedom or liberty.
> 
> 
> The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.
> 
> 
> All three have used concentration camps toward that end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off freedom is Liberalism.
> Second off freedom is weak.
> Third off most Collectivists are more Right-Wing than Individualists.
> 
> The problem with Freedom & Capitalism is it allows the Kosher Globalists the freedom to control the media, Hollywood, the social media too.
> 
> That's why your side is losing big.
Click to expand...



"First off freedom is Liberalism."

You couldn't be more wrong.
You could attempt to be, but you wouldn't succeed.


"Liberalism' is the title the Socialist Party stole, and has used to hide its big government statism, demanding the bending of the neck and the knee by citizens.


Wise up.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. You too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the sharpest marble in the bag, cupcake.
> 
> PS: I made that up myself.
Click to expand...

His grip on sanity isn't exactly the strongest, either.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

So what is this thread actually about ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> So what is this thread actually about ?




Drop back when you learn to read English.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is this thread actually about ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop back when you learn to read English.
Click to expand...

Thanks but I think I will give it a swerve. It reads as bollox pretty much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> No...
> There's major differences.
> 
> Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.
> 
> Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.
> 
> Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
> The thing is they aren't the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....
> 
> 
> ...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> None are for freedom or liberty.
> 
> 
> The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.
> 
> 
> All three have used concentration camps toward that end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off freedom is Liberalism.
> Second off freedom is weak.
> Third off most Collectivists are more Right-Wing than Individualists.
> 
> The problem with Freedom & Capitalism is it allows the Kosher Globalists the freedom to control the media, Hollywood, the social media too.
> 
> That's why your side is losing big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "First off freedom is Liberalism."
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> You could attempt to be, but you wouldn't succeed.
> 
> 
> "Liberalism' is the title the Socialist Party stole, and has used to hide its big government statism, demanding the bending of the neck and the knee by citizens.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
Click to expand...


Classical Liberalism & Neo Liberalism is what Republicans practice.

I blame mostly Reagan for botching up the definitions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is this thread actually about ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop back when you learn to read English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I think I will give it a swerve. It reads as bollox pretty much.
Click to expand...



You didn't understand what it is about, but, once I embarrassed you, you had a negative review of that you admitted you didn't understand.


*You've served your purpose.....to be mocked and shown to be a buffoon.....*
*
....dismissed.*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> 9. The British were once a proud and courageous people, proud of their identity and heritage. Something has gone wrong: *Liberalism.*
> 
> The same attitude we saw from earlier Liberals, “Better Red Than Dead,” now applies to Islam vs. Christianity.
> 
> 
> “Muhammad taught, and the Quran stresses, that a central tenet of Islam is to convert, enslave or kill the infidel. An infidel is anyone who is not Muslim or, depending on who’s doing the killing, belongs to a different sect of Islam. Those who fall into that elusive, perpetually mute category tagged “moderate Muslim” are also infidels. They’re bad Muslims and so, according to the Quran, not Muslims at all."
> Matt Barber - Myth of the ‘Moderate Muslim’
> 
> A large segment of the British public has seen the actions of Muslims….and has succumbed to fear and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. “Hand in hand with this *progressive negation of British identity* has come a systematic repudiation of its values. At the heart of multiculturalism is a radical notion of egalitarianism, in which everyone's culture and lifestyle has equal validity and moral stature. This extreme type of individualism, which replaces objective standards by subjective opinions and feelings, has been translated comprehensively into the moral sphere governing personal behavior.
> 
> Morality has been privatized, so that *instead of asking the question "what is right?" the individual now asks "what is right for me?" *After the war, authority was junked in favor of boutique values centered upon self-actualization.
> 
> Religion—the restraint on behavior —was substantially replaced by therapy, which diagnosed such restraint as unhealthy repression. The slow death of Christianity in Britain meant a transfer of belief from messianic redemption to a secular Utopia.”                                                                                                Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Those who might have thought the Church of England would hold the line as the last redoubt against both the attack upon the West from Islamism and the attack upon its values from within—which has *so weakened its defenses against the onslaught from without*—are in for a shock. Far from defending the nation at the heart of whose identity and values its own doctrines lie, *the Church of England—Britain's established church—has internalized the hatred of the West* that defines the shared universe of radical Islamism and the revolutionary left.”
> Ibid, p.139
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything.
> Certainly the case with the British public.



The British were very brutal & violent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No...
> There's major differences.
> 
> Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.
> 
> Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.
> 
> Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
> The thing is they aren't the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....
> 
> 
> ...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> None are for freedom or liberty.
> 
> 
> The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.
> 
> 
> All three have used concentration camps toward that end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off freedom is Liberalism.
> Second off freedom is weak.
> Third off most Collectivists are more Right-Wing than Individualists.
> 
> The problem with Freedom & Capitalism is it allows the Kosher Globalists the freedom to control the media, Hollywood, the social media too.
> 
> That's why your side is losing big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "First off freedom is Liberalism."
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> You could attempt to be, but you wouldn't succeed.
> 
> 
> "Liberalism' is the title the Socialist Party stole, and has used to hide its big government statism, demanding the bending of the neck and the knee by citizens.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classical Liberalism & Neo Liberalism is what Republicans practice.
> 
> I blame mostly Reagan for botching up the definitions.
Click to expand...



That's because you are ignorant.


Today's Liberals are not the classical liberals who founded this nation.....they would be referred to as conservatives today.


Communist John Dewey prevailed on the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'


*"...[John] Dewey arguably did more than any other reformer to repackage progressive social theory in a way that obscured just how radically its principles departed from those of the American founding.* Like Ely and many of his fellow progressive academics, *Dewey initially embraced the term “socialism” to describe his social theory. Only after realizing how damaging the name was to the socialist cause did he, like other progressives, begin to avoid it. In the early 1930s, accordingly, Dewey begged the Socialist party, of which he was a longtime member, to change its name. “*The greatest handicap from which special measures favored by the Socialists suffer,” Dewey declared, “is that they are advanced by the Socialist party as Socialism. The prejudice against the name may be a regrettable prejudice but its influence is so powerful that it is much more reasonable to imagine all but the most dogmatic Socialists joining a new party than to imagine any considerable part of the American people going over to them.”  Dewey’s influential 1935 tract, Liberalism and Social Action, should be read in the light of this."  The Refounding of America | National Review


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No...
> There's major differences.
> 
> Democrats are the worst they will collapse the USA & thus Western civilization  the crime of the century.
> 
> Nazis on the other hand were trying to fight this cr@p.
> 
> Not saying Nazis were great they were also evil.
> The thing is they aren't the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....
> 
> 
> ...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> None are for freedom or liberty.
> 
> 
> The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.
> 
> 
> All three have used concentration camps toward that end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off freedom is Liberalism.
> Second off freedom is weak.
> Third off most Collectivists are more Right-Wing than Individualists.
> 
> The problem with Freedom & Capitalism is it allows the Kosher Globalists the freedom to control the media, Hollywood, the social media too.
> 
> That's why your side is losing big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "First off freedom is Liberalism."
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> You could attempt to be, but you wouldn't succeed.
> 
> 
> "Liberalism' is the title the Socialist Party stole, and has used to hide its big government statism, demanding the bending of the neck and the knee by citizens.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classical Liberalism & Neo Liberalism is what Republicans practice.
> 
> I blame mostly Reagan for botching up the definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are ignorant.
> 
> 
> Today's Liberals are not the classical liberals who founded this nation.....they would be referred to as conservatives today.
> 
> 
> Communist John Dewey prevailed on the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'
> 
> 
> *"...[John] Dewey arguably did more than any other reformer to repackage progressive social theory in a way that obscured just how radically its principles departed from those of the American founding.* Like Ely and many of his fellow progressive academics, *Dewey initially embraced the term “socialism” to describe his social theory. Only after realizing how damaging the name was to the socialist cause did he, like other progressives, begin to avoid it. In the early 1930s, accordingly, Dewey begged the Socialist party, of which he was a longtime member, to change its name. “*The greatest handicap from which special measures favored by the Socialists suffer,” Dewey declared, “is that they are advanced by the Socialist party as Socialism. The prejudice against the name may be a regrettable prejudice but its influence is so powerful that it is much more reasonable to imagine all but the most dogmatic Socialists joining a new party than to imagine any considerable part of the American people going over to them.”  Dewey’s influential 1935 tract, Liberalism and Social Action, should be read in the light of this."  The Refounding of America | National Review
Click to expand...


Very wrong.
The Founding Fathers weren't Classical Liberals.

They were a mix of Paleo Conservatives with the Authoritarian Right.

Both parties are Left wing here in the USA.


----------



## Capri

PoliticalChic said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.
> 
> b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.
> 
> c. Bernie Sanders' Democrats singing the Internationale
Click to expand...

Thank you for both of your replies PoliticalChic.

Your point c above doesn't really mean anything. Was it supposed to be that Sanders supporters raised their arms? That's a common way to both salute and to express solidarity. What they're doing isn't similar to the Roman salute used by National Socialists.

Point b is unarguably so but both being socialists doesn't mean they're the same. That national and international distinction is a huge one. Also, while both take a somewhat different but decidedly socialist approach to matters of the economy, their are vital differences in other matters.

The quote in point a is factually accurate but the statement in isolation tells an incomplete picture. Hitler also often stated that his socialism and thus that of the NSDAP were sharply distinct from that of Marxist socialism. He draw distinctions not only about the internationalism v nationalism but also about the value of individual labor, personal reward for ones initiative or innovation, the importance of spirituality, and the value of the traditional family structure, to name a few examples.

You've made it clear why you lump together modern Democrats, Communists, and National Socialists but the National Socialists just don't fit the assertion that all three are like peas in a pod. Looking back at the 13 points you listed in your earlier post #34, only 3 of those goals could be considered among those of "NAZIS" past or present, the ones about influencing media and education. "NAZIS" stood/stand in direct opposition to the other 10.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the basis of the groups mentioned: all three, Communists, Nazis, and Democrats/Liberals stand for....
> 
> 
> ...the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> None are for freedom or liberty.
> 
> 
> The only difference between them is how far they will go to ensure their doctrine's victory.
> 
> 
> All three have used concentration camps toward that end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off freedom is Liberalism.
> Second off freedom is weak.
> Third off most Collectivists are more Right-Wing than Individualists.
> 
> The problem with Freedom & Capitalism is it allows the Kosher Globalists the freedom to control the media, Hollywood, the social media too.
> 
> That's why your side is losing big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "First off freedom is Liberalism."
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> You could attempt to be, but you wouldn't succeed.
> 
> 
> "Liberalism' is the title the Socialist Party stole, and has used to hide its big government statism, demanding the bending of the neck and the knee by citizens.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classical Liberalism & Neo Liberalism is what Republicans practice.
> 
> I blame mostly Reagan for botching up the definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are ignorant.
> 
> 
> Today's Liberals are not the classical liberals who founded this nation.....they would be referred to as conservatives today.
> 
> 
> Communist John Dewey prevailed on the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'
> 
> 
> *"...[John] Dewey arguably did more than any other reformer to repackage progressive social theory in a way that obscured just how radically its principles departed from those of the American founding.* Like Ely and many of his fellow progressive academics, *Dewey initially embraced the term “socialism” to describe his social theory. Only after realizing how damaging the name was to the socialist cause did he, like other progressives, begin to avoid it. In the early 1930s, accordingly, Dewey begged the Socialist party, of which he was a longtime member, to change its name. “*The greatest handicap from which special measures favored by the Socialists suffer,” Dewey declared, “is that they are advanced by the Socialist party as Socialism. The prejudice against the name may be a regrettable prejudice but its influence is so powerful that it is much more reasonable to imagine all but the most dogmatic Socialists joining a new party than to imagine any considerable part of the American people going over to them.”  Dewey’s influential 1935 tract, Liberalism and Social Action, should be read in the light of this."  The Refounding of America | National Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very wrong.
> The Founding Fathers weren't Classical Liberals.
> 
> They were a mix of Paleo Conservatives with the Authoritarian Right.
> 
> Both parties are Left wing here in the USA.
Click to expand...




Interesting, and indicative, that you have yet to understand this fact: I'm never wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Capri said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.
> 
> b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.
> 
> c. Bernie Sanders' Democrats singing the Internationale
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for both of your replies PoliticalChic.
> 
> Your point c above doesn't really mean anything. Was it supposed to be that Sanders supporters raised their arms? That's a common way to both salute and to express solidarity. What they're doing isn't similar to the Roman salute used by National Socialists.
> 
> Point b is unarguably so but both being socialists doesn't mean they're the same. That national and international distinction is a huge one. Also, while both take a somewhat different but decidedly socialist approach to matters of the economy, their are vital differences in other matters.
> 
> The quote in point a is factually accurate but the statement in isolation tells an incomplete picture. Hitler also often stated that his socialism and thus that of the NSDAP were sharply distinct from that of Marxist socialism. He draw distinctions not only about the internationalism v nationalism but also about the value of individual labor, personal reward for ones initiative or innovation, the importance of spirituality, and the value of the traditional family structure, to name a few examples.
> 
> You've made it clear why you lump together modern Democrats, Communists, and National Socialists but the National Socialists just don't fit the assertion that all three are like peas in a pod. Looking back at the 13 points you listed in your earlier post #34, only 3 of those goals could be considered among those of "NAZIS" past or present, the ones about influencing media and education. "NAZIS" stood/stand in direct opposition to the other 10.
Click to expand...




*"The Internationale*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search
For the Billy Bragg album, see The Internationale (album). For the Brainiac EP, see Internationale (EP).
"The Internationale"



"L'Internationale", original French version
*International anthem of*

The Communist movement,
The Anarchist movement,
The Socialist movement,
The Democratic Socialist movement,
The Social Democratic movement


"*The Internationale*" (French: "L'Internationale") is a left-wing anthem. It has been a standard of the socialist movement since the late nineteenth century, when the Second International adopted it as its official anthem. The title arises from the "First International", an alliance of workers which held a congress in 1864. The author of the anthem's lyrics, Eugène Pottier, an anarchist, attended this congress.[1][2]
"The Internationale" has been celebrated by anarchists, communists, socialists, democratic socialists, and social democrats.[3][4]"
The Internationale - Wikipedia




See if you can find a similar convocation by Republicans, conservatives, singing the Internationale.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Why is the American public still in Israel’s corner, unlike the Brit’s?



11. “*In America, the churches have been in the forefront of the defense of Western values.* Some of the strongest *support for Israel comes from evangelical Christians.* In Britain, by contrast, the Church of England has been in the forefront of the retreat from the Judeo-Christian heritage. At every stage it has sought to appease the forces of secularism, accommodating itself to family breakdown, seeking to be nonjudgmental and embracing *multiculturalism*.”  
   Phillips, Op. Cit.                                                                       

If the comparison of America and Great Britain in terms of the defense of Western Civilization is a valid one, and it is, then *the attacks on Jews* is even more indicative: the major political party in America is now openly running on anti-Semitism.                                                                               


Today, the Democrat Party is strongly anti-Semitic.




One reason for *the political conjugality of Progressives and Islamists* is the hatred, by both, of Christianity, as seen here:

"_We tell the Christians everywhere that the Islamic state will spread by Allah’s will. It [the Islamic state] will get to you even if you are safe in your fortresses. Who ever converts to Islam, he will have peace and who accepts the Dhimmi status will be at peace. But who rejects our terms he will receive nothing from us except the sharpness of the sword. 
Men *will be slaughtered and the women and children will be enslaved* and their monies are confiscated as booty. This is the rule of Allah and his prophet. And to Allah is the pride and also to the believers but the hypocrites do not understand." _ISIS spokesperson, his name is _Anas Al-Nashwan_(code name _Abu Malik Al-Tamimi) _of Saudi Arabia and has a masters degree in Sharia.


And, in the service of the Progressive-Islamist Alliance, in his prime-time speech to the nation on the eve of the 13th anniversary of the Sept. 11 terror attacks, President *Obama vowed that the Islamic State terrorists “are not Islamic.”*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Why is the American public still in Israel’s corner, unlike the Brit’s?
> 
> 
> 
> 11. “*In America, the churches have been in the forefront of the defense of Western values.* Some of the strongest *support for Israel comes from evangelical Christians.* In Britain, by contrast, the Church of England has been in the forefront of the retreat from the Judeo-Christian heritage. At every stage it has sought to appease the forces of secularism, accommodating itself to family breakdown, seeking to be nonjudgmental and embracing *multiculturalism*.”
> Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> If the comparison of America and Great Britain in terms of the defense of Western Civilization is a valid one, and it is, then *the attacks on Jews* is even more indicative: the major political party in America is now openly running on anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> Today, the Democrat Party is strongly anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason for *the political conjugality of Progressives and Islamists* is the hatred, by both, of Christianity, as seen here:
> 
> "_We tell the Christians everywhere that the Islamic state will spread by Allah’s will. It [the Islamic state] will get to you even if you are safe in your fortresses. Who ever converts to Islam, he will have peace and who accepts the Dhimmi status will be at peace. But who rejects our terms he will receive nothing from us except the sharpness of the sword.
> Men *will be slaughtered and the women and children will be enslaved* and their monies are confiscated as booty. This is the rule of Allah and his prophet. And to Allah is the pride and also to the believers but the hypocrites do not understand." _ISIS spokesperson, his name is _Anas Al-Nashwan_(code name _Abu Malik Al-Tamimi) _of Saudi Arabia and has a masters degree in Sharia.
> 
> 
> And, in the service of the Progressive-Islamist Alliance, in his prime-time speech to the nation on the eve of the 13th anniversary of the Sept. 11 terror attacks, President *Obama vowed that the Islamic State terrorists “are not Islamic.”*



Because AIPAC is in the USA & not in the UK.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the American public still in Israel’s corner, unlike the Brit’s?
> 
> 
> 
> 11. “*In America, the churches have been in the forefront of the defense of Western values.* Some of the strongest *support for Israel comes from evangelical Christians.* In Britain, by contrast, the Church of England has been in the forefront of the retreat from the Judeo-Christian heritage. At every stage it has sought to appease the forces of secularism, accommodating itself to family breakdown, seeking to be nonjudgmental and embracing *multiculturalism*.”
> Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> If the comparison of America and Great Britain in terms of the defense of Western Civilization is a valid one, and it is, then *the attacks on Jews* is even more indicative: the major political party in America is now openly running on anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> Today, the Democrat Party is strongly anti-Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason for *the political conjugality of Progressives and Islamists* is the hatred, by both, of Christianity, as seen here:
> 
> "_We tell the Christians everywhere that the Islamic state will spread by Allah’s will. It [the Islamic state] will get to you even if you are safe in your fortresses. Who ever converts to Islam, he will have peace and who accepts the Dhimmi status will be at peace. But who rejects our terms he will receive nothing from us except the sharpness of the sword.
> Men *will be slaughtered and the women and children will be enslaved* and their monies are confiscated as booty. This is the rule of Allah and his prophet. And to Allah is the pride and also to the believers but the hypocrites do not understand." _ISIS spokesperson, his name is _Anas Al-Nashwan_(code name _Abu Malik Al-Tamimi) _of Saudi Arabia and has a masters degree in Sharia.
> 
> 
> And, in the service of the Progressive-Islamist Alliance, in his prime-time speech to the nation on the eve of the 13th anniversary of the Sept. 11 terror attacks, President *Obama vowed that the Islamic State terrorists “are not Islamic.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because AIPAC is in the USA & not in the UK.
Click to expand...



What does AIPAC have to do with anything?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?


*The Brits have lost the will to get down and dirty, and fight for the rights that they have.  Americans will fight, even if we are of diff races, but there always have been those within the Nation who would like a King to rules if only in the name of the real power.  Who are these people, well the rich and those who are radical.  We have many of those.  Even during WWII hundred of thousands were wanting Germany to  win.  Only problems was Majority of the Americans got pissed off about the Pearl Harbor incident, and you know how that turned out.   Yet the lower educated? people don't teach History or any subject that brings out the past real history of the Nation, good and bad.  They need to know the truth about us.   In God We trust, everyone else we question.  *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dan Stubbs said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> *The Brits have lost the will to get down and dirty, and fight for the rights that they have.  Americans will fight, even if we are of diff races, but there always have been those within the Nation who would like a King to rules if only in the name of the real power.  Who are these people, well the rich and those who are radical.  We have many of those.  Even during WWII hundred of thousands were wanting Germany to  win.  Only problems was Majority of the Americans got pissed off about the Pearl Harbor incident, and you know how that turned out.   Yet the lower educated? people don't teach History or any subject that brings out the past real history of the Nation, good and bad.  They need to know the truth about us.   In God We trust, everyone else we question.  *
Click to expand...




That is the thesis in this thread.


Explained why in my next post.


----------



## PoliticalChic

12.* What has happened to the English?
*

Britain is  “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."

…*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.

That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *                                                                                                                Phillips, Op. Cit.




Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church. 
The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*. 
The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *

Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”  
Ibid.




Can America resist the trend?

We may get an indication in the next election.


----------



## Capri

PoliticalChic said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.
> 
> b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.
> 
> c. Bernie Sanders' Democrats singing the Internationale
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for both of your replies PoliticalChic.
> 
> Your point c above doesn't really mean anything. Was it supposed to be that Sanders supporters raised their arms? That's a common way to both salute and to express solidarity. What they're doing isn't similar to the Roman salute used by National Socialists.
> 
> Point b is unarguably so but both being socialists doesn't mean they're the same. That national and international distinction is a huge one. Also, while both take a somewhat different but decidedly socialist approach to matters of the economy, their are vital differences in other matters.
> 
> The quote in point a is factually accurate but the statement in isolation tells an incomplete picture. Hitler also often stated that his socialism and thus that of the NSDAP were sharply distinct from that of Marxist socialism. He draw distinctions not only about the internationalism v nationalism but also about the value of individual labor, personal reward for ones initiative or innovation, the importance of spirituality, and the value of the traditional family structure, to name a few examples.
> 
> You've made it clear why you lump together modern Democrats, Communists, and National Socialists but the National Socialists just don't fit the assertion that all three are like peas in a pod. Looking back at the 13 points you listed in your earlier post #34, only 3 of those goals could be considered among those of "NAZIS" past or present, the ones about influencing media and education. "NAZIS" stood/stand in direct opposition to the other 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Internationale*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> For the Billy Bragg album, see The Internationale (album). For the Brainiac EP, see Internationale (EP).
> "The Internationale"
> 
> 
> 
> "L'Internationale", original French version
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> "*The Internationale*" (French: "L'Internationale") is a left-wing anthem. It has been a standard of the socialist movement since the late nineteenth century, when the Second International adopted it as its official anthem. The title arises from the "First International", an alliance of workers which held a congress in 1864. The author of the anthem's lyrics, Eugène Pottier, an anarchist, attended this congress.[1][2]
> "The Internationale" has been celebrated by anarchists, communists, socialists, democratic socialists, and social democrats.[3][4]"
> The Internationale - Wikipedia
> .
Click to expand...

Interesting and certainly reinforces your point re: Sanders' & modern progressives' kinship with communism. At the same, it reinforces my point re: National Socialism not being rightly grouped with Marxist and modern Democrat progressive ideology. As it says:


PoliticalChic said:


> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement


National Socialist movement isn't on the list.
The closest thing to a NS anthem is the Horst Wessel song. The first verse of that song speaks against the Red Front, which was the German Communist Party paramilitary group.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Capri said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.
> 
> b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.
> 
> c. Bernie Sanders' Democrats singing the Internationale
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for both of your replies PoliticalChic.
> 
> Your point c above doesn't really mean anything. Was it supposed to be that Sanders supporters raised their arms? That's a common way to both salute and to express solidarity. What they're doing isn't similar to the Roman salute used by National Socialists.
> 
> Point b is unarguably so but both being socialists doesn't mean they're the same. That national and international distinction is a huge one. Also, while both take a somewhat different but decidedly socialist approach to matters of the economy, their are vital differences in other matters.
> 
> The quote in point a is factually accurate but the statement in isolation tells an incomplete picture. Hitler also often stated that his socialism and thus that of the NSDAP were sharply distinct from that of Marxist socialism. He draw distinctions not only about the internationalism v nationalism but also about the value of individual labor, personal reward for ones initiative or innovation, the importance of spirituality, and the value of the traditional family structure, to name a few examples.
> 
> You've made it clear why you lump together modern Democrats, Communists, and National Socialists but the National Socialists just don't fit the assertion that all three are like peas in a pod. Looking back at the 13 points you listed in your earlier post #34, only 3 of those goals could be considered among those of "NAZIS" past or present, the ones about influencing media and education. "NAZIS" stood/stand in direct opposition to the other 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Internationale*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> For the Billy Bragg album, see The Internationale (album). For the Brainiac EP, see Internationale (EP).
> "The Internationale"
> 
> 
> 
> "L'Internationale", original French version
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> "*The Internationale*" (French: "L'Internationale") is a left-wing anthem. It has been a standard of the socialist movement since the late nineteenth century, when the Second International adopted it as its official anthem. The title arises from the "First International", an alliance of workers which held a congress in 1864. The author of the anthem's lyrics, Eugène Pottier, an anarchist, attended this congress.[1][2]
> "The Internationale" has been celebrated by anarchists, communists, socialists, democratic socialists, and social democrats.[3][4]"
> The Internationale - Wikipedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting and certainly reinforces your point re: Sanders' & modern progressives' kinship with communism. At the same, it reinforces my point re: National Socialism not being rightly grouped with Marxist and modern Democrat progressive ideology. As it says:
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialist movement isn't on the list.
> The closest thing to a NS anthem is the Horst Wessel song. The first verse of that song speaks against the Red Front, which was the German Communist Party paramilitary group.
Click to expand...



Nazism and Communism are hardly different.

Think the the Menendez Brothers.



I recommend this as a remedial:

http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==

http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==


"The Soviet Story," an award winning documentary clarifying the close and personal attachments of Hitler's Nazis and Stalin's Communists.

 "Soviet Story" is the most powerful antidote yet to the sanitisation of the past. The film is gripping, audacious and uncompromising. [...] The main aim of the film is to show the close connections—philosophical, political and organisational—between the Nazi and Soviet systems." Telling the Soviet story



You may come away with a different understanding.


----------



## PoliticalChic

13. Second only to the Anglican Church giving up it’s role as guardian of Christianity, and accepting Islam as its equal, is *the abject ignorance of the British people, about the history of Islam.*



“Our hatred for the Jews dates from God's condemnation of them for their persecution and rejection of Isa (Jesus) and their subsequent rejection of His chosen Prophet." He added* "that for a Muslim to kill a Jew, or for him to be killed by a Jew ensures him an immediate entry into Heaven* and into the august presence of God Almighty." 
November 23, 1937, Saudi Arabia's King Ibn Saud told British Colonel H.R.P. Dickson. Official British document, Foreign Office File No. 371/20822 E 7201/22/31; Elie Kedourie, _Islam in the Modern World_, (London: Mansell, 1980), pp. 69-72. 

The Saudi Kings are the keepers of the holiest sites in Islam.




*This blood lust comes directly from the behavior of Muhammad,* memorialized in the Q'ran.....
"... the term Perfect Man used to describe The Prophet Muhammad....When a human being becomes a Perfect Man he reflects all the Divine attributes....For Muslims the primary example of the Perfect Man is the Prophet Muhammad. ...* it is the duty of every Muslim to emulate him. ." *
The Doctrine of the Perfect Man Al-Insan al-Kamil and its Significance Today




The timeframe for the jihad, the war against the West is not from 1948, the end of the British Mandate, or from 1967, the war of extermination, it is *from the year circa 600.*

“…the fight against Israel is not fundamentally about land. It is about hatred of the Jews. It is certainly not about the absence of a separate state of Palestine, which was on offer in 1936, 1948 and 2000, and could have been established at any time between 1948 and 1967 by Jordan and Egypt. The agenda here remains the extermination of the Jewish state itself. The reason is that the Jews are hated,* the hatred is rooted in religion, and this hatred lies at the core of the war against the West*.”
Phillips, Op.Cit.        



You can see that the enmity has nothing to do with the modern state of Israel, and everything to do with the history of Islam.



Who is ready to claim that American government school grads are any more astute and learned about history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> 12.* What has happened to the English?
> *
> 
> Britain is  “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *                                                                                                                Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.



What has happened to the English?

The same thing that has happened to the USA, Germany, Canada, and well the "Western Europeans"

It's called Capitalist Individualism, and Kosher Cultural Marxism.

The Capitalist Individualists say judge the individual, not the group, they say groups don't matter, but what they get, and need.
That it's the freedom of Capitalists to sell Liberal & degenerate values into the mainstream through Media, Hollywood, Pornography, social Media, and to hire Illegal immigrants, or to outsource jobs to Communist China, and  so forth.

To make matters worse, the Kosher Globalists have hijacked each of the above, they have taken over a lot of things, and have promoted Cultural-Marxist ideals, to collapse Western society.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?
> *
> 
> Britain is  “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *                                                                                                                Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the English?
> 
> The same thing that has happened to the USA, Germany, Canada, and well the "Western Europeans"
> 
> It's called Capitalist Individualism, and Kosher Cultural Marxism.
> 
> The Capitalist Individualists say judge the individual, not the group, they say groups don't matter, but what they get, and need.
> That it's the freedom of Capitalists to sell Liberal & degenerate values into the mainstream through Media, Hollywood, Pornography, social Media, and to hire Illegal immigrants, or to outsource jobs to Communist China, and  so forth.
> 
> To make matters worse, the Kosher Globalists have hijacked each of the above, they have taken over a lot of things, and have promoted Cultural-Marxist ideals, to collapse Western society.
Click to expand...




Let's try again.


12.* What has happened to the English?*


Britain is “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."

…*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.

That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *Phillips, Op. Cit.




Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church. 
The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*. 
The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *

Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.” 
Ibid.




Can America resist the trend?

We may get an indication in the next election.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you say there's no real difference between "Nazis," Communists, and Democrats, then support that with Communists' statements of their goals. The comparison between Communists and Democrats holds up very well. The "Nazis, though, fought the communists and today's successors of the originals stand against communism and its agenda. Lumping "Nazis" with Communists really makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.
> 
> b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.
> 
> c. Bernie Sanders' Democrats singing the Internationale
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for both of your replies PoliticalChic.
> 
> Your point c above doesn't really mean anything. Was it supposed to be that Sanders supporters raised their arms? That's a common way to both salute and to express solidarity. What they're doing isn't similar to the Roman salute used by National Socialists.
> 
> Point b is unarguably so but both being socialists doesn't mean they're the same. That national and international distinction is a huge one. Also, while both take a somewhat different but decidedly socialist approach to matters of the economy, their are vital differences in other matters.
> 
> The quote in point a is factually accurate but the statement in isolation tells an incomplete picture. Hitler also often stated that his socialism and thus that of the NSDAP were sharply distinct from that of Marxist socialism. He draw distinctions not only about the internationalism v nationalism but also about the value of individual labor, personal reward for ones initiative or innovation, the importance of spirituality, and the value of the traditional family structure, to name a few examples.
> 
> You've made it clear why you lump together modern Democrats, Communists, and National Socialists but the National Socialists just don't fit the assertion that all three are like peas in a pod. Looking back at the 13 points you listed in your earlier post #34, only 3 of those goals could be considered among those of "NAZIS" past or present, the ones about influencing media and education. "NAZIS" stood/stand in direct opposition to the other 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Internationale*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> For the Billy Bragg album, see The Internationale (album). For the Brainiac EP, see Internationale (EP).
> "The Internationale"
> 
> 
> 
> "L'Internationale", original French version
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> "*The Internationale*" (French: "L'Internationale") is a left-wing anthem. It has been a standard of the socialist movement since the late nineteenth century, when the Second International adopted it as its official anthem. The title arises from the "First International", an alliance of workers which held a congress in 1864. The author of the anthem's lyrics, Eugène Pottier, an anarchist, attended this congress.[1][2]
> "The Internationale" has been celebrated by anarchists, communists, socialists, democratic socialists, and social democrats.[3][4]"
> The Internationale - Wikipedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting and certainly reinforces your point re: Sanders' & modern progressives' kinship with communism. At the same, it reinforces my point re: National Socialism not being rightly grouped with Marxist and modern Democrat progressive ideology. As it says:
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialist movement isn't on the list.
> The closest thing to a NS anthem is the Horst Wessel song. The first verse of that song speaks against the Red Front, which was the German Communist Party paramilitary group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Communism are hardly different.
> 
> Think the the Menendez Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend this as a remedial:
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> 
> "The Soviet Story," an award winning documentary clarifying the close and personal attachments of Hitler's Nazis and Stalin's Communists.
> 
> "Soviet Story" is the most powerful antidote yet to the sanitisation of the past. The film is gripping, audacious and uncompromising. [...] The main aim of the film is to show the close connections—philosophical, political and organisational—between the Nazi and Soviet systems." Telling the Soviet story
> 
> 
> 
> You may come away with a different understanding.
Click to expand...


No, Because Nazis don't abolish private property, or private enterprise.

Also because Nazis are for Traditional, Hierarchy, Religious, and Patriotic (Nationalist) values.

The Fascists properly understand that in order to combat Kosher Capitalists spreading Cultural Marxism, that the iron fist must regulate them.

But, of course Kosher CUCKS like you worship Kosher Capitalists beyond all else, because of very simple intellects.


----------



## beautress

Taz said:


> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.


Godwin's law only applies to someone in a general discussion tries to inflict his opponent with Nazism and the Nazi world. This is not a general but a specific forum in which is directly influenced by people who dealt with the Nazi world. Your racial slur is reported.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.
> 
> b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." Vladimir Bukovsky.
> 
> c. Bernie Sanders' Democrats singing the Internationale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for both of your replies PoliticalChic.
> 
> Your point c above doesn't really mean anything. Was it supposed to be that Sanders supporters raised their arms? That's a common way to both salute and to express solidarity. What they're doing isn't similar to the Roman salute used by National Socialists.
> 
> Point b is unarguably so but both being socialists doesn't mean they're the same. That national and international distinction is a huge one. Also, while both take a somewhat different but decidedly socialist approach to matters of the economy, their are vital differences in other matters.
> 
> The quote in point a is factually accurate but the statement in isolation tells an incomplete picture. Hitler also often stated that his socialism and thus that of the NSDAP were sharply distinct from that of Marxist socialism. He draw distinctions not only about the internationalism v nationalism but also about the value of individual labor, personal reward for ones initiative or innovation, the importance of spirituality, and the value of the traditional family structure, to name a few examples.
> 
> You've made it clear why you lump together modern Democrats, Communists, and National Socialists but the National Socialists just don't fit the assertion that all three are like peas in a pod. Looking back at the 13 points you listed in your earlier post #34, only 3 of those goals could be considered among those of "NAZIS" past or present, the ones about influencing media and education. "NAZIS" stood/stand in direct opposition to the other 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Internationale*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> For the Billy Bragg album, see The Internationale (album). For the Brainiac EP, see Internationale (EP).
> "The Internationale"
> 
> 
> 
> "L'Internationale", original French version
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> "*The Internationale*" (French: "L'Internationale") is a left-wing anthem. It has been a standard of the socialist movement since the late nineteenth century, when the Second International adopted it as its official anthem. The title arises from the "First International", an alliance of workers which held a congress in 1864. The author of the anthem's lyrics, Eugène Pottier, an anarchist, attended this congress.[1][2]
> "The Internationale" has been celebrated by anarchists, communists, socialists, democratic socialists, and social democrats.[3][4]"
> The Internationale - Wikipedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting and certainly reinforces your point re: Sanders' & modern progressives' kinship with communism. At the same, it reinforces my point re: National Socialism not being rightly grouped with Marxist and modern Democrat progressive ideology. As it says:
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialist movement isn't on the list.
> The closest thing to a NS anthem is the Horst Wessel song. The first verse of that song speaks against the Red Front, which was the German Communist Party paramilitary group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Communism are hardly different.
> 
> Think the the Menendez Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend this as a remedial:
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> 
> "The Soviet Story," an award winning documentary clarifying the close and personal attachments of Hitler's Nazis and Stalin's Communists.
> 
> "Soviet Story" is the most powerful antidote yet to the sanitisation of the past. The film is gripping, audacious and uncompromising. [...] The main aim of the film is to show the close connections—philosophical, political and organisational—between the Nazi and Soviet systems." Telling the Soviet story
> 
> 
> 
> You may come away with a different understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Because Nazis don't abolish private property, or private enterprise.
> 
> Also because Nazis are for Traditional, Hierarchy, Religious, and Patriotic (Nationalist) values.
> 
> The Fascists properly understand that in order to combat Kosher Capitalists spreading Cultural Marxism, that the iron fist must regulate them.
> 
> But, of course Kosher CUCKS like you worship Kosher Capitalists beyond all else, because of very simple intellects.
Click to expand...



Gads, you're a fool.


Of course, just like any Leftist doctrine, they abolish private property.


*"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*


Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian | George Reisman


*1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*



*2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische* *Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National* _*Socialist*_ *German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*


3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.


4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. *The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.*




5.  _*De facto*_ *government ownership of the means of production... was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State."                                        
Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian | George Reisman*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?
> *
> 
> Britain is  “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *                                                                                                                Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the English?
> 
> The same thing that has happened to the USA, Germany, Canada, and well the "Western Europeans"
> 
> It's called Capitalist Individualism, and Kosher Cultural Marxism.
> 
> The Capitalist Individualists say judge the individual, not the group, they say groups don't matter, but what they get, and need.
> That it's the freedom of Capitalists to sell Liberal & degenerate values into the mainstream through Media, Hollywood, Pornography, social Media, and to hire Illegal immigrants, or to outsource jobs to Communist China, and  so forth.
> 
> To make matters worse, the Kosher Globalists have hijacked each of the above, they have taken over a lot of things, and have promoted Cultural-Marxist ideals, to collapse Western society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?*
> 
> 
> Britain is “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
Click to expand...


It's largely that Western Europeans are very Individualistic, and easily Indoctrinated.

Czechs are mostly Atheist, they resisted the Islamic refugees, because of the fact they're  somewhat Collectivist, with almost no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.

Chinese are also mostly Atheist, and they are extremely Nationalistic, because of the fact they've mega Collectivists, with basically no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.

It's not the Islamists who are the #1 problem.

The #1 problem are the Kosher Globalists.


----------



## beautress

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
Click to expand...

You just can't stop the racial slurs, can you. Sicko.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?
> *
> 
> Britain is  “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *                                                                                                                Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the English?
> 
> The same thing that has happened to the USA, Germany, Canada, and well the "Western Europeans"
> 
> It's called Capitalist Individualism, and Kosher Cultural Marxism.
> 
> The Capitalist Individualists say judge the individual, not the group, they say groups don't matter, but what they get, and need.
> That it's the freedom of Capitalists to sell Liberal & degenerate values into the mainstream through Media, Hollywood, Pornography, social Media, and to hire Illegal immigrants, or to outsource jobs to Communist China, and  so forth.
> 
> To make matters worse, the Kosher Globalists have hijacked each of the above, they have taken over a lot of things, and have promoted Cultural-Marxist ideals, to collapse Western society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?*
> 
> 
> Britain is “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's largely that Western Europeans are very Individualistic, and easily Indoctrinated.
> 
> Czechs are mostly Atheist, they resisted the Islamic refugees, because of the fact they're  somewhat Collectivist, with almost no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> Chinese are also mostly Atheist, and they are extremely Nationalistic, because of the fact they've mega Collectivists, with basically no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> It's not the Islamists who are the #1 problem.
> 
> The #1 problem are the Kosher Globalists.
Click to expand...





I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.


This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

PoliticalChic said:


> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?


Great post


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for both of your replies PoliticalChic.
> 
> Your point c above doesn't really mean anything. Was it supposed to be that Sanders supporters raised their arms? That's a common way to both salute and to express solidarity. What they're doing isn't similar to the Roman salute used by National Socialists.
> 
> Point b is unarguably so but both being socialists doesn't mean they're the same. That national and international distinction is a huge one. Also, while both take a somewhat different but decidedly socialist approach to matters of the economy, their are vital differences in other matters.
> 
> The quote in point a is factually accurate but the statement in isolation tells an incomplete picture. Hitler also often stated that his socialism and thus that of the NSDAP were sharply distinct from that of Marxist socialism. He draw distinctions not only about the internationalism v nationalism but also about the value of individual labor, personal reward for ones initiative or innovation, the importance of spirituality, and the value of the traditional family structure, to name a few examples.
> 
> You've made it clear why you lump together modern Democrats, Communists, and National Socialists but the National Socialists just don't fit the assertion that all three are like peas in a pod. Looking back at the 13 points you listed in your earlier post #34, only 3 of those goals could be considered among those of "NAZIS" past or present, the ones about influencing media and education. "NAZIS" stood/stand in direct opposition to the other 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Internationale*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> For the Billy Bragg album, see The Internationale (album). For the Brainiac EP, see Internationale (EP).
> "The Internationale"
> 
> 
> 
> "L'Internationale", original French version
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> "*The Internationale*" (French: "L'Internationale") is a left-wing anthem. It has been a standard of the socialist movement since the late nineteenth century, when the Second International adopted it as its official anthem. The title arises from the "First International", an alliance of workers which held a congress in 1864. The author of the anthem's lyrics, Eugène Pottier, an anarchist, attended this congress.[1][2]
> "The Internationale" has been celebrated by anarchists, communists, socialists, democratic socialists, and social democrats.[3][4]"
> The Internationale - Wikipedia
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting and certainly reinforces your point re: Sanders' & modern progressives' kinship with communism. At the same, it reinforces my point re: National Socialism not being rightly grouped with Marxist and modern Democrat progressive ideology. As it says:
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialist movement isn't on the list.
> The closest thing to a NS anthem is the Horst Wessel song. The first verse of that song speaks against the Red Front, which was the German Communist Party paramilitary group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Communism are hardly different.
> 
> Think the the Menendez Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend this as a remedial:
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> 
> "The Soviet Story," an award winning documentary clarifying the close and personal attachments of Hitler's Nazis and Stalin's Communists.
> 
> "Soviet Story" is the most powerful antidote yet to the sanitisation of the past. The film is gripping, audacious and uncompromising. [...] The main aim of the film is to show the close connections—philosophical, political and organisational—between the Nazi and Soviet systems." Telling the Soviet story
> 
> 
> 
> You may come away with a different understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Because Nazis don't abolish private property, or private enterprise.
> 
> Also because Nazis are for Traditional, Hierarchy, Religious, and Patriotic (Nationalist) values.
> 
> The Fascists properly understand that in order to combat Kosher Capitalists spreading Cultural Marxism, that the iron fist must regulate them.
> 
> But, of course Kosher CUCKS like you worship Kosher Capitalists beyond all else, because of very simple intellects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a fool.
> 
> 
> Of course, just like any Leftist doctrine, they abolish private property.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> 
> 
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian | George Reisman
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische* *Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National* _*Socialist*_ *German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. *The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  _*De facto*_ *government ownership of the means of production... was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State."
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian | George Reisman*
Click to expand...


Wrong, on all accounts.

First off,  being Socialist, or Authoritarian has no actual impact on Left vs Right wing.

Actually, everybody was an Authoritarian before Capitalism came about.

The first Left Wingers were actually Capitalists for Democracy, and Freedom in the French Revolution, against the Monarchist Right Wingers who were for Monarchy, Authoritarian, Cultural, and Traditional values.

Second off.
Nazis are indeed Far-Right, because they are extreme Nationalists, for extreme Hierarchy like Racism, or Social Darwinism, and for Traditional, Religious & Cultural values.

There might be minor things about Nazis which may have been Left wing, for example Euthanasia, and forced Abortions against the enemies could be considered as such.

But, in reality, Republicans are Leftists, and Liberals compared to Nazi Germany.

Third off.
Fascist / Right Authoritarianism would effectively combat all the Liberal Capitalist ills, like Media, Hollywood, Pornography,  Prostitution, Illicit drugs,  Abortion, Outsourced jobs, hired Illegal Immigrants etc.

Capitalism allows for freedom for the Kosher Cultural Marxists to destroy your society, with Liberal & degenerate values of indoctrination.


----------



## Death Angel

Taz said:


> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.


Racist! Shes ten times the AMERICAN you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?
> *
> 
> Britain is  “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *                                                                                                                Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the English?
> 
> The same thing that has happened to the USA, Germany, Canada, and well the "Western Europeans"
> 
> It's called Capitalist Individualism, and Kosher Cultural Marxism.
> 
> The Capitalist Individualists say judge the individual, not the group, they say groups don't matter, but what they get, and need.
> That it's the freedom of Capitalists to sell Liberal & degenerate values into the mainstream through Media, Hollywood, Pornography, social Media, and to hire Illegal immigrants, or to outsource jobs to Communist China, and  so forth.
> 
> To make matters worse, the Kosher Globalists have hijacked each of the above, they have taken over a lot of things, and have promoted Cultural-Marxist ideals, to collapse Western society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?*
> 
> 
> Britain is “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's largely that Western Europeans are very Individualistic, and easily Indoctrinated.
> 
> Czechs are mostly Atheist, they resisted the Islamic refugees, because of the fact they're  somewhat Collectivist, with almost no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> Chinese are also mostly Atheist, and they are extremely Nationalistic, because of the fact they've mega Collectivists, with basically no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> It's not the Islamists who are the #1 problem.
> 
> The #1 problem are the Kosher Globalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.
> 
> 
> This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.
Click to expand...


I don't know what's more stupid.

That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
or
That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.

You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.


----------



## MaryL

When I was kiddo, I used to have this sneaking admiration for the English.  My forefathers came here from England. How England  has been corrupted by immigration..[


----------



## beautress

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Internationale*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> For the Billy Bragg album, see The Internationale (album). For the Brainiac EP, see Internationale (EP).
> "The Internationale"
> 
> 
> 
> "L'Internationale", original French version
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> "*The Internationale*" (French: "L'Internationale") is a left-wing anthem. It has been a standard of the socialist movement since the late nineteenth century, when the Second International adopted it as its official anthem. The title arises from the "First International", an alliance of workers which held a congress in 1864. The author of the anthem's lyrics, Eugène Pottier, an anarchist, attended this congress.[1][2]
> "The Internationale" has been celebrated by anarchists, communists, socialists, democratic socialists, and social democrats.[3][4]"
> The Internationale - Wikipedia
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting and certainly reinforces your point re: Sanders' & modern progressives' kinship with communism. At the same, it reinforces my point re: National Socialism not being rightly grouped with Marxist and modern Democrat progressive ideology. As it says:
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *International anthem of*
> 
> The Communist movement,
> The Anarchist movement,
> The Socialist movement,
> The Democratic Socialist movement,
> The Social Democratic movement
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialist movement isn't on the list.
> The closest thing to a NS anthem is the Horst Wessel song. The first verse of that song speaks against the Red Front, which was the German Communist Party paramilitary group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Communism are hardly different.
> 
> Think the the Menendez Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend this as a remedial:
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> http://www.livingscoop.com/watch.php?v=MjQwMQ==
> 
> 
> "The Soviet Story," an award winning documentary clarifying the close and personal attachments of Hitler's Nazis and Stalin's Communists.
> 
> "Soviet Story" is the most powerful antidote yet to the sanitisation of the past. The film is gripping, audacious and uncompromising. [...] The main aim of the film is to show the close connections—philosophical, political and organisational—between the Nazi and Soviet systems." Telling the Soviet story
> 
> 
> 
> You may come away with a different understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Because Nazis don't abolish private property, or private enterprise.
> 
> Also because Nazis are for Traditional, Hierarchy, Religious, and Patriotic (Nationalist) values.
> 
> The Fascists properly understand that in order to combat Kosher Capitalists spreading Cultural Marxism, that the iron fist must regulate them.
> 
> But, of course Kosher CUCKS like you worship Kosher Capitalists beyond all else, because of very simple intellects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a fool.
> 
> 
> Of course, just like any Leftist doctrine, they abolish private property.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> 
> 
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian | George Reisman
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische* *Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National* _*Socialist*_ *German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. *The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  _*De facto*_ *government ownership of the means of production... was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State."
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian | George Reisman*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, on all accounts.
> 
> First off,  being Socialist, or Authoritarian has no actual impact on Left vs Right wing.
> 
> Actually, everybody was an Authoritarian before Capitalism came about.
> 
> The first Left Wingers were actually Capitalists for Democracy, and Freedom in the French Revolution, against the Monarchist Right Wingers who were for Monarchy, Authoritarian, Cultural, and Traditional values.
> 
> Second off.
> Nazis are indeed Far-Right, because they are extreme Nationalists, for extreme Hierarchy like Racism, or Social Darwinism, and for Traditional, Religious & Cultural values.
> 
> There might be minor things about Nazis which may have been Left wing, for example Euthanasia, and forced Abortions against the enemies could be considered as such.
> 
> But, in reality, Republicans are Leftists, and Liberals compared to Nazi Germany.
> 
> Third off.
> Fascist / Right Authoritarianism would effectively combat all the Liberal Capitalist ills, like Media, Hollywood, Pornography,  Prostitution, Illicit drugs,  Abortion, Outsourced jobs, hired Illegal Immigrants etc.
> 
> Capitalism allows for freedom for the Kosher Cultural Marxists to destroy your society, with Liberal & degenerate values of indoctrination.
Click to expand...

Man, that's a lot of prune soup, Sob. I think you need a day at the beach, and a big old tire tube all blown up to ride in the salt water and look down on the sea floor at all the pretty fish. Just my opinion. The trouble with education is misapplication of one error onto a whole lot of people who don't deserve to be accused falsely.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off freedom is Liberalism.
> Second off freedom is weak.
> Third off most Collectivists are more Right-Wing than Individualists.
> 
> The problem with Freedom & Capitalism is it allows the Kosher Globalists the freedom to control the media, Hollywood, the social media too.
> 
> That's why your side is losing big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "First off freedom is Liberalism."
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> You could attempt to be, but you wouldn't succeed.
> 
> 
> "Liberalism' is the title the Socialist Party stole, and has used to hide its big government statism, demanding the bending of the neck and the knee by citizens.
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classical Liberalism & Neo Liberalism is what Republicans practice.
> 
> I blame mostly Reagan for botching up the definitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are ignorant.
> 
> 
> Today's Liberals are not the classical liberals who founded this nation.....they would be referred to as conservatives today.
> 
> 
> Communist John Dewey prevailed on the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'
> 
> 
> *"...[John] Dewey arguably did more than any other reformer to repackage progressive social theory in a way that obscured just how radically its principles departed from those of the American founding.* Like Ely and many of his fellow progressive academics, *Dewey initially embraced the term “socialism” to describe his social theory. Only after realizing how damaging the name was to the socialist cause did he, like other progressives, begin to avoid it. In the early 1930s, accordingly, Dewey begged the Socialist party, of which he was a longtime member, to change its name. “*The greatest handicap from which special measures favored by the Socialists suffer,” Dewey declared, “is that they are advanced by the Socialist party as Socialism. The prejudice against the name may be a regrettable prejudice but its influence is so powerful that it is much more reasonable to imagine all but the most dogmatic Socialists joining a new party than to imagine any considerable part of the American people going over to them.”  Dewey’s influential 1935 tract, Liberalism and Social Action, should be read in the light of this."  The Refounding of America | National Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very wrong.
> The Founding Fathers weren't Classical Liberals.
> 
> They were a mix of Paleo Conservatives with the Authoritarian Right.
> 
> Both parties are Left wing here in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, and indicative, that you have yet to understand this fact: I'm never wrong.
Click to expand...


You're usually wrong.

Capitalism wasn't a  full concept during the Founding Fathers constructs, the initial beginnings started rolling a bit just after the American Revolutionary War,
by Scottish Adam Smith's philosophy works, like his work on the Wealth of Nations may have setup some minor Capitalist sentiments.

But, the Founding Fathers were largely Authoritarians for Mercantilism.

For example, the economy was driven quite the amount of regulation, and the Democracy was very limited, with only 6% of the USA being able to vote in the first election.... Being White male property owners.

They owned slaves, they were prejudiced, White supremacists.

They had no intention on equality for most people in America.


----------



## HenryBHough

playtime said:


> i think their ambassador to the US made it pretty clear what the brits think & boy oh boy is he spot on.



And that's from a (once) nation that thinks it might get a good trade deal with America if/when it breaks away from EU serfdom!


----------



## Third Party

PoliticalChic said:


> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?


Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.


----------



## beautress

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?
> *
> 
> Britain is  “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *                                                                                                                Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the English?
> 
> The same thing that has happened to the USA, Germany, Canada, and well the "Western Europeans"
> 
> It's called Capitalist Individualism, and Kosher Cultural Marxism.
> 
> The Capitalist Individualists say judge the individual, not the group, they say groups don't matter, but what they get, and need.
> That it's the freedom of Capitalists to sell Liberal & degenerate values into the mainstream through Media, Hollywood, Pornography, social Media, and to hire Illegal immigrants, or to outsource jobs to Communist China, and  so forth.
> 
> To make matters worse, the Kosher Globalists have hijacked each of the above, they have taken over a lot of things, and have promoted Cultural-Marxist ideals, to collapse Western society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?*
> 
> 
> Britain is “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's largely that Western Europeans are very Individualistic, and easily Indoctrinated.
> 
> Czechs are mostly Atheist, they resisted the Islamic refugees, because of the fact they're  somewhat Collectivist, with almost no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> Chinese are also mostly Atheist, and they are extremely Nationalistic, because of the fact they've mega Collectivists, with basically no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> It's not the Islamists who are the #1 problem.
> 
> The #1 problem are the Kosher Globalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.
> 
> 
> This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
Click to expand...

You are grossly mistaken, doll.




*JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.

In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.

“The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?




The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.

In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience. 700 Polish Citizens Killed While Helping Jews During the Holocaust by Terese Pencak Schwartz


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

beautress said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has happened to the English?
> 
> The same thing that has happened to the USA, Germany, Canada, and well the "Western Europeans"
> 
> It's called Capitalist Individualism, and Kosher Cultural Marxism.
> 
> The Capitalist Individualists say judge the individual, not the group, they say groups don't matter, but what they get, and need.
> That it's the freedom of Capitalists to sell Liberal & degenerate values into the mainstream through Media, Hollywood, Pornography, social Media, and to hire Illegal immigrants, or to outsource jobs to Communist China, and  so forth.
> 
> To make matters worse, the Kosher Globalists have hijacked each of the above, they have taken over a lot of things, and have promoted Cultural-Marxist ideals, to collapse Western society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?*
> 
> 
> Britain is “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's largely that Western Europeans are very Individualistic, and easily Indoctrinated.
> 
> Czechs are mostly Atheist, they resisted the Islamic refugees, because of the fact they're  somewhat Collectivist, with almost no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> Chinese are also mostly Atheist, and they are extremely Nationalistic, because of the fact they've mega Collectivists, with basically no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> It's not the Islamists who are the #1 problem.
> 
> The #1 problem are the Kosher Globalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.
> 
> 
> This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are grossly mistaken, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
> 
> “The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
Click to expand...


Poland obviously didn't kill 3 million Jews.... Such an ignorant, and vile slander won't be taken lightly by the usual genetic scums.

Nazi Germans did kill 3 million Jews, and more, the camps were staffed almost entirely staffed by Germans.

A few far smaller Pogroms don't prove anything.

There were also several anti-Polish Pogroms against Poles by Jews, like Skidel Revolt, the Konuichy  Massacre, and  the massacre of Brzostowica Mała.

I really think Protestants are inherently dumb, and primitive.


----------



## beautress

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> 
> 12.* What has happened to the English?*
> 
> 
> Britain is “…a society that has lost its moral compass and descended into the nihilism of moral relativism,…. The prevailing view, as one bishop observed, is that "there is no one truth, and we all have to respect each other's truths."
> 
> …*unlike the American churches where evangelical Christians are in the majority,* the Church of England is dominated by* liberals *who control its bureaucracy and its thinking process…. it tends to go with the flow, even when that flow is in the direction of religious, moral and social collapse…. worship of social liberalism.
> 
> That of course leads directly to the view (not stated by the Church) that polygamy, female circumcision or the stoning of adulterers must be regarded as of equal merit to *the concept of human dignity at the heart of Christianity.” *Phillips, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, “… two absolutely fundamental problems for the Church.
> The first is that the dominant contemporary political force within *Islam is an ideology that seeks to destroy Christianity and its values*.
> The second is that, because the Church has failed to resolve its deeply ambiguous and conflict-laden attitude towards the Jews, it cannot recognize *the threat posed by Islamism to the Jews and beyond them to the free world. *
> 
> Instead, it has allowed itself to absorb much of the Islamist and Arab narrative of hostility to Israel and the Jews, thus positioning itself as an unwitting ally of those who would destroy Christianity itself.”
> Ibid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can America resist the trend?
> 
> We may get an indication in the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's largely that Western Europeans are very Individualistic, and easily Indoctrinated.
> 
> Czechs are mostly Atheist, they resisted the Islamic refugees, because of the fact they're  somewhat Collectivist, with almost no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> Chinese are also mostly Atheist, and they are extremely Nationalistic, because of the fact they've mega Collectivists, with basically no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> It's not the Islamists who are the #1 problem.
> 
> The #1 problem are the Kosher Globalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.
> 
> 
> This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are grossly mistaken, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
> 
> “The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience. 700 Polish Citizens Killed While Helping Jews During the Holocaust by Terese Pencak Schwartz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland obviously didn't kill 3 million Jews.... Such an ignorant, and vile slander won't be taken lightly by the usual genetic scums.
> 
> Nazi Germans did kill 3 million Jews, and more, the camps were staffed almost entirely staffed by Germans.
> 
> A few far smaller Pogroms don't prove anything.
> 
> There were also several anti-Polish Pogroms against Poles by Jews, like Skidel Revolt, the Konuichy  Massacre, and  the massacre of Brzostowica Mała.
> 
> I really think Protestants are inherently dumb, and primitive.
Click to expand...

You didn't read a word of my post, did you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

beautress said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's largely that Western Europeans are very Individualistic, and easily Indoctrinated.
> 
> Czechs are mostly Atheist, they resisted the Islamic refugees, because of the fact they're  somewhat Collectivist, with almost no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> Chinese are also mostly Atheist, and they are extremely Nationalistic, because of the fact they've mega Collectivists, with basically no Kosher Cultural Marxist Capitalists.
> 
> It's not the Islamists who are the #1 problem.
> 
> The #1 problem are the Kosher Globalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.
> 
> 
> This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are grossly mistaken, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
> 
> “The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience. 700 Polish Citizens Killed While Helping Jews During the Holocaust by Terese Pencak Schwartz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland obviously didn't kill 3 million Jews.... Such an ignorant, and vile slander won't be taken lightly by the usual genetic scums.
> 
> Nazi Germans did kill 3 million Jews, and more, the camps were staffed almost entirely staffed by Germans.
> 
> A few far smaller Pogroms don't prove anything.
> 
> There were also several anti-Polish Pogroms against Poles by Jews, like Skidel Revolt, the Konuichy  Massacre, and  the massacre of Brzostowica Mała.
> 
> I really think Protestants are inherently dumb, and primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read a word of my post, did you.
Click to expand...


Anybody who suggests Poland killed 3 million Jews... Is clearly in need of institutionalization for either severe retardation, or severe insanity.

Poland was an Allied power, and still is.

If you want to go slander an actual ally of Poland, to help out  Liberal Jews, go be an Protestant idiot on your own terms.

Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World..


----------



## beautress

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.
> 
> 
> This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are grossly mistaken, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
> 
> “The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience. 700 Polish Citizens Killed While Helping Jews During the Holocaust by Terese Pencak Schwartz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland obviously didn't kill 3 million Jews.... Such an ignorant, and vile slander won't be taken lightly by the usual genetic scums.
> 
> Nazi Germans did kill 3 million Jews, and more, the camps were staffed almost entirely staffed by Germans.
> 
> A few far smaller Pogroms don't prove anything.
> 
> There were also several anti-Polish Pogroms against Poles by Jews, like Skidel Revolt, the Konuichy  Massacre, and  the massacre of Brzostowica Mała.
> 
> I really think Protestants are inherently dumb, and primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read a word of my post, did you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who suggests Poland killed 3 million Jews... Is clearly in need of institutionalization for either severe retardation, or severe insanity.
> 
> Poland was an Allied power, and still is.
> 
> If you want to go slander an actual ally of Poland, to help out Jews, go be an Protestant idiot on your own terms.
> 
> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World..
Click to expand...

And you didn't read my post's quote again, so continue on with your hollow mouthings, sir. I'll chalk it up to a failure of reading comprehension as to how you missed the point. You skipped every last detail all by yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

beautress said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> You are grossly mistaken, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
> 
> “The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience. 700 Polish Citizens Killed While Helping Jews During the Holocaust by Terese Pencak Schwartz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland obviously didn't kill 3 million Jews.... Such an ignorant, and vile slander won't be taken lightly by the usual genetic scums.
> 
> Nazi Germans did kill 3 million Jews, and more, the camps were staffed almost entirely staffed by Germans.
> 
> A few far smaller Pogroms don't prove anything.
> 
> There were also several anti-Polish Pogroms against Poles by Jews, like Skidel Revolt, the Konuichy  Massacre, and  the massacre of Brzostowica Mała.
> 
> I really think Protestants are inherently dumb, and primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read a word of my post, did you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who suggests Poland killed 3 million Jews... Is clearly in need of institutionalization for either severe retardation, or severe insanity.
> 
> Poland was an Allied power, and still is.
> 
> If you want to go slander an actual ally of Poland, to help out Jews, go be an Protestant idiot on your own terms.
> 
> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you didn't read my post's quote again, so continue on with your hollow mouthings, sir. I'll chalk it up to a failure of reading comprehension as to how you missed the point. You skipped every last detail all by yourself.
Click to expand...


I'm well aware of Jedwabne, where 23 Poles were convicted of killing 360 Jews.

That's NOT the Holocaust, nor the killings of 3 million Jews like you suggested.


----------



## Death Angel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World


There are SPIRITUAL reasons for that, that you're not capable of understanding. It can be found in the words of Joseph:

I am Joseph, your brother.

The devil understands, and he leads the gentile mind.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World
> 
> 
> 
> There are SPIRITUAL reasons for that, that you're not capable of understanding. It can be found in the words of Joseph:
> 
> I am Joseph, your brother.
> 
> The devil understands, and he leads the gentile mind.
Click to expand...


 The devil is a Trickster God.
Boy have they tricked you.

The trick of them, was to make you think that they were Holy.

When in reality they're the anti-Christs who mock, and despise Jesus, and even killed Jesus as Judas.

The real Chosen people are Christians, the issue is one of semantics, that they hijacked terms that make you believe such, but it's not true.

Yes, the real evil is really the Chosen Globalists, and their Anglo Protestant collaborators, you've killed so many, a lot more than other Europeans.


----------



## badger2

American churches control thinking processes, too.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Frankeneinstein said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Great post
Click to expand...



Thank you.

Glad you liked it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Death Angel said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Racist! Shes ten times the AMERICAN you are.
Click to expand...



You are very kind. Thanks much.


----------



## PoliticalChic

badger2 said:


> American churches control thinking processes, too.




Yours?


Oh...wait.....there isn't any thinking in that precinct.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MaryL said:


> When I was kiddo, I used to have this sneaking admiration for the English.  My forefathers came here from England. How England  has been corrupted by immigration..[



They do seem to have given up a great deal of their character.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Third Party said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
Click to expand...




Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'

Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.....this is really about the 3 million Jewish persons your Poles helped the Nazis kill, and you attempt to assuage the guilt.
> 
> 
> This doesn't pertain to this thread....get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are grossly mistaken, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
> 
> “The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience. 700 Polish Citizens Killed While Helping Jews During the Holocaust by Terese Pencak Schwartz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland obviously didn't kill 3 million Jews.... Such an ignorant, and vile slander won't be taken lightly by the usual genetic scums.
> 
> Nazi Germans did kill 3 million Jews, and more, the camps were staffed almost entirely staffed by Germans.
> 
> A few far smaller Pogroms don't prove anything.
> 
> There were also several anti-Polish Pogroms against Poles by Jews, like Skidel Revolt, the Konuichy  Massacre, and  the massacre of Brzostowica Mała.
> 
> I really think Protestants are inherently dumb, and primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read a word of my post, did you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who suggests Poland killed 3 million Jews... Is clearly in need of institutionalization for either severe retardation, or severe insanity.
> 
> Poland was an Allied power, and still is.
> 
> If you want to go slander an actual ally of Poland, to help out  Liberal Jews, go be an Protestant idiot on your own terms.
> 
> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World..
Click to expand...






“Consider the weeks after the German invasion of eastern Poland on June 22, 1941. Public authority collapsed in the face of the advancing German army. In many communities, local Poles and other non-Jews beat, robbed, raped and murdered their Jewish neighbors. Our forthcoming book, “Intimate Violence: Anti-Jewish Pogroms on the Eve of the Holocaust,” documents 219 such pogroms in cities and small towns across eastern Poland, nearly 10 percent of the 2,304 localities where Jews and non-Jews dwelled together. Ethnic Poles were the primary perpetrators in approximately 25 percent of the pogroms; in the remaining instances, ethnic Ukrainians predominated.

Some argue that the Germans compelled Poles and other non-Jews to commit violence. It’s true that the Germans encouraged non-Jews to do their dirty work; some pogroms took place with the Germans observing. But in many other cases, the violence began before the Germans arrived or after they left.´”                                                       
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...at-away/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a8b771a1f4ed


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what's more stupid.
> 
> That you think that Kosher people are king, and aren't f*cking up the USA with Liberalism.
> or
> That you think Poland killed 3 million Jews.
> 
> You're definitely not very bright, to say the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> You are grossly mistaken, doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JERUSALEM --* A prominent Polish historian presented evidence Wednesday about Polish villagers’ widespread killing of Jews fleeing Nazis during World War II, touching a raw nerve in a country still grappling with its role during the Holocaust.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience.
> 
> “The responsibility for the extermination of Jews in Europe is borne by Nazi Germany,” she writes. “Polish peasants were volunteers in the sphere of murdering Jews.”  New book on killing of Jews in Poland exposes raw nerve​And like the story, "Schindler's List" a man who saved Jewish lives right under the Fuhrer's nose, there were good people in Poland who risked life and limb to save Jewish lives. Maybe you had a relative or a friend back in your Poland who befriended Jewish survivors of the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The research is likely to irk the nationalist Polish government, which has taken aim at those seeking to undermine its official stance that Poles were only heroes in the war, not collaborators who committed heinous crimes.
> 
> In launching the English-language version of her 2011 book, “Such a Beautiful Sunny Day,” Barbara Engelking details dozens of cases of everyday Poles raping Jewish women and bludgeoning Jews to death with axes, shovels and rocks. The book, which came out in Polish under the previous government, takes its title from the last words of a Jew pleading with peasants to spare his life before he was beaten and shot to death. It offers a searing indictment of Polish complicity that will now reach a far wider audience. 700 Polish Citizens Killed While Helping Jews During the Holocaust by Terese Pencak Schwartz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland obviously didn't kill 3 million Jews.... Such an ignorant, and vile slander won't be taken lightly by the usual genetic scums.
> 
> Nazi Germans did kill 3 million Jews, and more, the camps were staffed almost entirely staffed by Germans.
> 
> A few far smaller Pogroms don't prove anything.
> 
> There were also several anti-Polish Pogroms against Poles by Jews, like Skidel Revolt, the Konuichy  Massacre, and  the massacre of Brzostowica Mała.
> 
> I really think Protestants are inherently dumb, and primitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read a word of my post, did you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who suggests Poland killed 3 million Jews... Is clearly in need of institutionalization for either severe retardation, or severe insanity.
> 
> Poland was an Allied power, and still is.
> 
> If you want to go slander an actual ally of Poland, to help out  Liberal Jews, go be an Protestant idiot on your own terms.
> 
> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Consider the weeks after the German invasion of eastern Poland on June 22, 1941. Public authority collapsed in the face of the advancing German army. In many communities, local Poles and other non-Jews beat, robbed, raped and murdered their Jewish neighbors. Our forthcoming book, “Intimate Violence: Anti-Jewish Pogroms on the Eve of the Holocaust,” documents 219 such pogroms in cities and small towns across eastern Poland, nearly 10 percent of the 2,304 localities where Jews and non-Jews dwelled together. Ethnic Poles were the primary perpetrators in approximately 25 percent of the pogroms; in the remaining instances, ethnic Ukrainians predominated.
> 
> Some argue that the Germans compelled Poles and other non-Jews to commit violence. It’s true that the Germans encouraged non-Jews to do their dirty work; some pogroms took place with the Germans observing. But in many other cases, the violence began before the Germans arrived or after they left.´”
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...at-away/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a8b771a1f4ed
Click to expand...


That's certainly not 3 million Jews.

You are either very dumb or very biased.

First off they attacked Poles in the Skidel Revolt before this.
& 
Were collaborating with the NKVD to send Poles to GULAGS.

It's no wonder why a small number of Poles got fef up.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was kiddo, I used to have this sneaking admiration for the English.  My forefathers came here from England. How England  has been corrupted by immigration..[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to have given up a great deal of their character.
Click to expand...


No...
Brits never had character.
Most did.& still do look favorably at the British Empire.

Even when the British Empire caused genocide, oppression & slavery on every continent.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
Click to expand...


Britain never was great in terms of morality.

They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.

Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
But
Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.

Protestants are prehistoric savages.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Penelope said:


> Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.
> 
> Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.
> 
> This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.


/—-/ There is no hater like a Jew hater- like you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

caddo kid said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Washington's army attacked the airports in 1775 in one of those wars
Click to expand...

/—-/ And in all 57 states with one more to go- Corpseman.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World
> 
> 
> 
> There are SPIRITUAL reasons for that, that you're not capable of understanding. It can be found in the words of Joseph:
> 
> I am Joseph, your brother.
> 
> The devil understands, and he leads the gentile mind.
Click to expand...


If there's satanic people...
They are presumably mostly represented in 3 lines....Redheads, LGBTQ, and the Kosher ones....

These are the really Liberal, greedy & violent ones.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because soon it will just be the USA, and Israel fighting off the World
> 
> 
> 
> There are SPIRITUAL reasons for that, that you're not capable of understanding. It can be found in the words of Joseph:
> 
> I am Joseph, your brother.
> 
> The devil understands, and he leads the gentile mind.
Click to expand...


A Polish American I go to classes with.
Seems far more spot on than Evangelicals like you.

First off he believes technology & global warming are Satan turning Earth into Hell.

Second off he believes greed is wrong.

Third he believes the greedy elites are the Globalist problem.

He agrees that while Trump has many good ideas he's a greedy maniac.

He also believes the Islamist terrorist are going to straight to Hell.

He believes W. Bush will go to Hell for the Iraq war.


----------



## Taz

beautress said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Godwin's law only applies to someone in a general discussion tries to inflict his opponent with Nazism and the Nazi world. This is not a general but a specific forum in which is directly influenced by people who dealt with the Nazi world. Your racial slur is reported.
Click to expand...

No, you're wrong.

What racial slur?


----------



## Taz

beautress said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so dumb, she could be Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't stop the racial slurs, can you. Sicko.
Click to expand...

Polish isn't a race, dumbass. Now you know.


----------



## Taz

Death Angel said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Racist! Shes ten times the AMERICAN you are.
Click to expand...

North Korean isn't a race, now you know.


----------



## playtime

PoliticalChic said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think their ambassador to the US made it pretty clear what the brits think & boy oh boy is he spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread to which you voluntarily subscribed is about the people of Britain, not either their officials, or the President of the United States.
> 
> We'll cover those at a later time.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, you might want to work on your reading skills.
Click to expand...


looks like the brits agree with the ambassador.............


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Racist! Shes ten times the AMERICAN you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are very kind. Thanks much.
Click to expand...

Your infiltrating America is working. But I was born here.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Having given up their belief is God and morality, embracing secularism and even the 7th century blood cult was less of a problem.


14. “The result is an astounding silence by the Church about the persecution by Muslims of millions of Christians around the world. Churches are being burned down and Christians terrorized and killed by Muslims in Sudan, Congo, Egypt, Indonesia, Pakistan, Nigeria, Lebanon, Somalia, the Philippines and elsewhere. Yet in the face of this global persecution of its followers, the church that represents them is almost totally silent. It has abandoned its own flock and sucked up to their persecutors instead. When it does tiptoe into the subject—as Dr. Williams did in an article in December 2005 about the burning of churches and Bibles in the Punjab—it is done in such a limp and oblique way as to make a bad situation even worse.”

Phillips, Op.Cit.


The Democrat Party works day and night toward the same end.


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> Having given up their belief is God and morality, embracing secularism and even the 7th century blood cult was less of a problem.
> 
> 
> 14. “The result is an astounding silence by the Church about the persecution by Muslims of millions of Christians around the world. Churches are being burned down and Christians terrorized and killed by Muslims in Sudan, Congo, Egypt, Indonesia, Pakistan, Nigeria, Lebanon, Somalia, the Philippines and elsewhere. Yet in the face of this global persecution of its followers, the church that represents them is almost totally silent. It has abandoned its own flock and sucked up to their persecutors instead. When it does tiptoe into the subject—as Dr. Williams did in an article in December 2005 about the burning of churches and Bibles in the Punjab—it is done in such a limp and oblique way as to make a bad situation even worse.”
> 
> Phillips, Op.Cit.
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party works day and night toward the same end.


"The Democrat Party works day and night toward the same end." Your posts lose cred when you say dumb shit like this.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
Click to expand...

Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
Click to expand...





Rhymes with 'boron.'


----------



## Taz

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
Click to expand...

Sob is Muslim.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
Click to expand...


1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.

2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.

It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.

3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.

4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.

5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.

At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.

Brits simply cannot.


----------



## Third Party

Taz said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
Click to expand...

Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?


----------



## irosie91

sobie----your catechism whore lied


----------



## irosie91

Third Party said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?
Click to expand...


maybe he went to catholic school


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
Click to expand...


Certainly not a Muslim.


----------



## irosie91

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having given up their belief is God and morality, embracing secularism and even the 7th century blood cult was less of a problem.
> 
> 
> 14. “The result is an astounding silence by the Church about the persecution by Muslims of millions of Christians around the world. Churches are being burned down and Christians terrorized and killed by Muslims in Sudan, Congo, Egypt, Indonesia, Pakistan, Nigeria, Lebanon, Somalia, the Philippines and elsewhere. Yet in the face of this global persecution of its followers, the church that represents them is almost totally silent. It has abandoned its own flock and sucked up to their persecutors instead. When it does tiptoe into the subject—as Dr. Williams did in an article in December 2005 about the burning of churches and Bibles in the Punjab—it is done in such a limp and oblique way as to make a bad situation even worse.”
> 
> Phillips, Op.Cit.
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party works day and night toward the same end.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Democrat Party works day and night toward the same end." Your posts lose cred when you say dumb shit like this.
Click to expand...


seej the actual grain of truth


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly not a Muslim.
Click to expand...


Traumatized altar boy


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
Click to expand...

Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?
Click to expand...


What Muslim celebrates Jan III Sobieski' s victory over Islamic Turks at Vienna?

Here's the thing.

Since I've created this account I've increasingly lost patience with the Chosen people.

When I made my account here 3 things were different.

A.) There were far less Kosher people blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

B.)  They didn't sign an act to get Poland to pay Jews compensations.

C.) The Democrats/ Kosher Media / Kosher Favebook & Youtube have shifted more Left & it's become increasing obvious the Kosher Globalists are responsible.


----------



## Taz

Third Party said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?
Click to expand...

He's Polish and ugly, I cut him some slack.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Muslim celebrates Jan III Sobieski' s victory over Islamic Turks at Vienna?
> 
> Here's the thing.
> 
> Since I've created this account I've increasingly lost patience with the Chosen people.
> 
> When I made my account here 3 things were different.
> 
> A.) There were far less Kosher people blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
> 
> B.)  They didn't sign an act to get Poland to pay Jews compensations.
> 
> C.) The Democrats/ Kosher Media / Kosher Favebook & Youtube have shifted more Left & it's become increasing obvious the Kosher Globalists are responsible.
Click to expand...

If Poland simply gives back the Danzig corridor, WWII probably doesn't happen. So no Holocaust either.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
Click to expand...





*The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*

“Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness


None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*

“Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”




First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776





Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.


The other plans for America, abhorrent as well: 
The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they_ have_ seen their finest hour. We are just experiencing ours-at least thru 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Poles, French & Italians are the most picked on.

Wrong.
White Catholics voted Trump by as much as 64%.

Yes & No about Protestants making the USA.

Yes.. Besides 1 or a couple of Irish Catholics the Founding Fathers were British Protestants.

Still.... What you're overlooking is that without France a Catholic nation the USA would not exist.

Also some Polish Catholics like Pulaski & Kosciuszko played a role too.

I'm sure quite a few Irish & German Catholics were recruited too.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Poles, French & Italians are the most picked on.
> 
> Wrong.
> White Catholics voted Trump by as much as 64%.
> 
> Yes & No about Protestants making the USA.
> 
> Yes.. Besides 1 or a couple of Irish Catholics the Founding Fathers were British Protestants.
> 
> Still.... What you're overlooking is that without France a Catholic nation the USA would not exist.
> 
> Also some Polish Catholics like Pulaski & Kosciuszko played a role too.
> 
> I'm sure quite a few Irish & German Catholics were recruited too.
Click to expand...

Obviously you have a European history book. The Poles, Irish and Italians picked on blacks and Jews when I was growing up. White Catholics aren't always conservative, look at the Kennedys. And they may have voted against Hillary-not for Trump.Never mind France, without England, the USA would not exist. Most Revolutionary soldiers were Protestant. See if you can get others on the USMB to agree with your points.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
Click to expand...


Wrong again.

Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.

America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Poles, French & Italians are the most picked on.
> 
> Wrong.
> White Catholics voted Trump by as much as 64%.
> 
> Yes & No about Protestants making the USA.
> 
> Yes.. Besides 1 or a couple of Irish Catholics the Founding Fathers were British Protestants.
> 
> Still.... What you're overlooking is that without France a Catholic nation the USA would not exist.
> 
> Also some Polish Catholics like Pulaski & Kosciuszko played a role too.
> 
> I'm sure quite a few Irish & German Catholics were recruited too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you have a European history book. The Poles, Irish and Italians picked on blacks and Jews when I was growing up. White Catholics aren't always conservative, look at the Kennedys. And they may have voted against Hillary-not for Trump.Never mind France, without England, the USA would not exist. Most Revolutionary soldiers were Protestant. See if you can get others on the USMB to agree with your points.
Click to expand...


And vice versa...A lot of them hate & bully us too.

Media, and Hollywood have instilled values against Poles, Italians & French.

Irish Catholics can be pretty Liberal.

Still most Dem politicians are Protestants.


----------



## dannyboys

I lived in England for a few years.
To be frank the whole fucking country is full of weirdos.
You can find clubs who collect dog shit from different breeds for Christ sake!
My advice: Don't go there! A beer will cost you ten bucks and a slice of the worst pizza in the world will cost you another ten bucks.
The odds of the pizza being spit on in the back of house when they know you are an American are about 90% 
And who are the employees? 90% muslims!
No shit!


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
Click to expand...




Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.


*The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.

Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*





 Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*

The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
… early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.” 
Why Does America Support Israel?



Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._




Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.


----------



## irosie91

for the record---boys,     Catholics in this country were mostly poor immigrants----
pro-union---and LIKE JEWS---democrats.   As to the 'founding fathers'----mostly
Anglican or Scottish Methodist   (or welsh with their weird religion)   with the 
"they killed jesus"   as their first lullaby   (they were also racists) ----the one POLISH 
HERO was an admiral----who---I think----went back to Poland   uhm  KOS #%^W^KO
or what evah they named that bridge.      AS to the holocaust------wrong again SOBIE
dear------I is a  JOOOO     not polish----only sorta polish----most of them fled to
austria somewhere around  1900 ---then to the USA   (the rest died in Auschwitz (Poland) )
I did have a teacher in my youth----- born in KRACCOW      He was deposited in
a Russian POW camp-----his relatives who remained in Poland were murdered by Poles.  
It was safer to be in a Russian POW camp than in Poland.    For anti-semitic chitchat-----
visit the  ward of DELERIUM TREMENS  in Woodhull Hospital where they keep the
polish  "sick"       PS---jews who were killed included those who RETURNED to
their properties after world war II--------


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not Hair Trump?
> View attachment 268233
Click to expand...


Off topic, but you wanna see something scary?










They have the exact same facial structure. Ears and everything.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So not Hair Trump?
> View attachment 268233
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic, but you wanna see something scary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the exact same facial structure.
Click to expand...




There are no 'off-topic' posts.



This is a free speech zone, not a Democrat/Liberal one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have to agree.....I have posted several times that I believe we are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.'
> 
> Any American who saw the Democrat Debates must be sickened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's Polish and ugly, I cut him some slack.
Click to expand...


1.) You come off like a disgruntled Gay judging guys looks as a guy.

2.) Many females have said I'm good looking.
That matters more than some Gay Guy.

3.) As to mocking Poles for their intelligence.
Poles are actually prettty smart.
The PISA scores & literacy rates in Poland are well above the EU...including the UK.
Poland's IQ is 99 or about average for the EU.

Poland has produced more prominent intellectual figures than non- Whites.

Including Copernicus, Marie Curie, Chopin, Jozef.Conrad & Adam Mickiewicz.

This isnt bad by even European standards.

Many countries in Europe don't have as many great intellects.

Including Ireland, Portugal, Spain, Switzerland, Norway & most of Eastern Europe.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain never was great in terms of morality.
> 
> They killed 10's of millions if not 100 million.
> 
> Leave it to dumb Protestants to nitpick Poles for self defense against Commie Koshers.
> But
> Turn a blind eye away from the many millions the Brits killed.
> 
> Protestants are prehistoric savages.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's Polish and ugly, I cut him some slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) You come off like a disgruntled Gay judging guys looks as a guy.
> 
> 2.) Many females have said I'm good looking.
> That matters more than some Gay Guy.
> 
> 3.) As to mocking Poles for their intelligence.
> Poles are actually prettty smart.
> The PISA scores & literacy rates in Poland are well above the EU...including the UK.
> Poland's IQ is 99 or about average for the EU.
> 
> Poland has produced more prominent intellectual figures than non- Whites.
> 
> Including Copernicus, Marie Curie, Chopin, Jozef.Conrad & Adam Mickiewicz.
> 
> This isnt bad by even European standards.
> 
> Many countries in Europe don't have as many great intellects.
> 
> Including Ireland, Portugal, Spain, Switzerland, Norway & most of Eastern Europe.
Click to expand...

You're single and nobody wants to move to Poland. Not even you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sob is Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he know the Crusades were Catholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's Polish and ugly, I cut him some slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) You come off like a disgruntled Gay judging guys looks as a guy.
> 
> 2.) Many females have said I'm good looking.
> That matters more than some Gay Guy.
> 
> 3.) As to mocking Poles for their intelligence.
> Poles are actually prettty smart.
> The PISA scores & literacy rates in Poland are well above the EU...including the UK.
> Poland's IQ is 99 or about average for the EU.
> 
> Poland has produced more prominent intellectual figures than non- Whites.
> 
> Including Copernicus, Marie Curie, Chopin, Jozef.Conrad & Adam Mickiewicz.
> 
> This isnt bad by even European standards.
> 
> Many countries in Europe don't have as many great intellects.
> 
> Including Ireland, Portugal, Spain, Switzerland, Norway & most of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're single and nobody wants to move to Poland. Not even you.
Click to expand...


Just for a few days I've been Single.

Besides, it's not always easy to find people when you don't go out of your way & or are not in fixed social settings like school or work.

I'd probably be in Poland by now. if not for friends & family being here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate Protestants? And just what are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
Click to expand...


That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.

You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.

Quite common among Brits.

You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.

Not typical to East Asians.
But more with Brits & Jews.

I believe you're not honest about who you are.

I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.

Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.

You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.

Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.

But, why the lie?

I'm convinced you're a Jew.
That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I invoke Godwin's Law, so you lose the argument without even one rebuttal. Nice going NorthKoreaChic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun still mourns the day the Nazis lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazis didn't lose.
> They just switched parties.
> Now they're Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis, Communists, Democrats......distinctions without difference.
> 
> 
> 
> These were listed as the aims of the communist party, (CPUSA) after the war, and, to an almost 100% extent, they the same as today's Liberals/Progressives/Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Develop the illusion that total disarmament [by] the United States would be a demonstration of moral strength.
> 
> 
> 2. Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind. If its charter is rewritten, demand that it be set up as a one-world government with its own independent armed forces.
> 
> 
> 3. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.
> 
> 
> 5. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions.
> 
> 
> 6. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.
> 
> 
> 8. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with "social" religion. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.
> 
> 
> 11. Discredit the American Founding Fathers. Present them as selfish aristocrats who had no concern for the "common man."
> 
> 12. Support any socialist movement to give centralized control over any part of the culture--education, social agencies, welfare programs, mental health clinics, etc.
> 
> 
> 13. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce
> 
> 
> Now....wouldn't an honest appraisal agree that all or almost all are clearly the aims and direction of Democrats/Liberals/Progressive leaders?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 'em from a website of declared communist goals...
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 planks of Communist manifesto
> 
> Communist Manifesto 10 Planks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how NKChic has nothing but non-stop copy&paste. Can she not think for herself?
Click to expand...


Wrong.
Shes not Korean.

Shes Jewish.

It's very, very obvious.

A.) She never once cared when people mocked Koreans or Asians.

She does go beserk if you mock Jews  however.

Everything about her isn't Korean & more Jewish.

She has good verbal skills & is articulate but is terrible with math like basic proportions & spatial ability.
As well as logic she fails in.

Like Jews & unlike Asians.

If she was Korean she would be more anti- China.
& pro Korean.

Such as she would make threads boasting if Samsung Hyundai ; so forth.

Instead she does so about Jews & Brits like Jewish Irosie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...




"I'm convinced you're a Jew.
That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."


I'll take that as a compliment.
I am definitely a Zionist.



*"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*

About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
Click to expand...


You are not Korean.

You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.

You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"... a Korean reverend and brings Christians from South Korea to Los Angeles, so that they can witness firsthand how Jews study, pray, and live. The reverend’s thesis is that the Jews have thrived for so many years because of certain educational and cultural practices, and that such benefits can be unlocked for Christians if those practices are taught to their children."
How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea



I hope this hurts, too:

I have a good friend who teaches in NYC high school, said he had a student named Shapiro Lee....
So, open school night he asked the Chinese parent of the student how he happened to choose that name for his boy.
The guy said, he knew how good Jews were in business, so he wanted to give that hope for his son.


Or....maybe the Chinese guy was Jewish?

Didn't pick a Polish name, did he.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not Korean.
> 
> You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.
> 
> You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.
Click to expand...




OK....you must be right: I couldn't be this smart, and not Jewish, huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> "... a Korean reverend and brings Christians from South Korea to Los Angeles, so that they can witness firsthand how Jews study, pray, and live. The reverend’s thesis is that the Jews have thrived for so many years because of certain educational and cultural practices, and that such benefits can be unlocked for Christians if those practices are taught to their children."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this hurts, too:
> 
> I have a good friend who teaches in NYC high school, said he had a student named Shapiro Lee....
> So, open school night he asked the Chinese parent of the student how he happened to choose that name for his boy.
> The guy said, he knew how good Jews were in business, so he wanted to give that hope for his son.
> 
> 
> Or....maybe the Chinese guy was Jewish?
> 
> Didn't pick a Polish name, did he.



No...It's because you're not a Korean.

1.) You have had some vicious anti-Korean & anti-Asian slurs & mockery hurled at you & never cared.

2.)You care so much about Jews...mostly just Jews.

3.) You are an Individualist & not a collectivist like almost all Asians.

4.)Your brain patterns & personity traits are also more like Jews than Asians.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "... a Korean reverend and brings Christians from South Korea to Los Angeles, so that they can witness firsthand how Jews study, pray, and live. The reverend’s thesis is that the Jews have thrived for so many years because of certain educational and cultural practices, and that such benefits can be unlocked for Christians if those practices are taught to their children."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this hurts, too:
> 
> I have a good friend who teaches in NYC high school, said he had a student named Shapiro Lee....
> So, open school night he asked the Chinese parent of the student how he happened to choose that name for his boy.
> The guy said, he knew how good Jews were in business, so he wanted to give that hope for his son.
> 
> 
> Or....maybe the Chinese guy was Jewish?
> 
> Didn't pick a Polish name, did he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...It's because you're not a Korean.
> 
> 1.) You have had some vicious anti-Korean & anti-Asian slurs & mockery hurled at you & never cared.
> 
> 2.)You care so much about Jews...mostly just Jews.
> 
> 3.) You are an Individualist & not a collectivist like almost all Asians.
> 
> 4.)Your brain patterns & personity traits are also more like Jews than Asians.
Click to expand...




Can't argue with any of that....


I better ask mommy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not Korean.
> 
> You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.
> 
> You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....you must be right: I couldn't be this smart, and not Jewish, huh?
Click to expand...


Thanks for coming clean.

If you were Asian & Korean you'd argue their intelligence.

NOT JEWISH INTELLIGENCE.

It's NOT that you're intelligent.

You look intelligent because of good verbal , bull shitting & articulate skills.

Fact is these are NOT ASIAN TRAITS they're Jewish traits.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not Korean.
> 
> You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.
> 
> You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.
Click to expand...

PoleChic is North Korean. That's why she hates the US so much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not Korean.
> 
> You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.
> 
> You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoleChic is North Korean. That's why she hates the US so much.
Click to expand...


Not at all.
She just confirmed my suspicions by suggesting Jews are intelligent above Koreans.

 Without a doubt now there's a 99.999. Percent chance shes Jewish & only 0.001% Korean.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not Korean.
> 
> You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.
> 
> You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoleChic is North Korean. That's why she hates the US so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> She just confirmed my suspucions by suggesting Jews are intelligent above Koreans.
Click to expand...

She just threw you off the scent.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I'm Catholic & mostly Polish & a little Irish Catholic.
> 
> 2.) Protestants have a long history of mass murdering, oppressing & hating Catholics.
> 
> It has gotten better, but still Catholics tend to be the most picked on in the USA...Like Priests as Pedos or blaming Catholics for the Holocaust, but also Poles, French & Italians 3 Catholic groups tend to be the butt of jokes.
> 
> 3.)Protestants tend to be very Liberal & or uncivilized.
> 
> 4.) Protestants tend to be irrationally pro Jewish...They have become servants of the Globalists as a result....Just as annoying is many times Protestants throw Catholics under the bus to save face for the Jews.
> Such as blaming Poles or the Vatican for killing millions of Jews...Is one but example....Worse the Protestants want Poland a reliable ally of the USA to pay Jews conpensations....But the vile hypocrites don't think Zionists owe Palestine compensations.
> 
> 5.) Not all Protestants are the same.
> It's mostly British Protestants which are deplorable.
> 
> At least Norse & Dutch Protestants despite being too Liberal can claim to be honest, civilized & peaceful for a few centuries.
> 
> Brits simply cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...

I am Ukrainian, you know, a higher class Pole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not Korean.
> 
> You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.
> 
> You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoleChic is North Korean. That's why she hates the US so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> She just confirmed my suspucions by suggesting Jews are intelligent above Koreans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She just threw you off the scent.
Click to expand...




Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not Korean.
> 
> You never get upset at Anti- Asian or Anti-´ Korean mockery & slurs hurled at you.
> 
> You do go beserk over Jewish & anti- Israel slurs & even facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoleChic is North Korean. That's why she hates the US so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> She just confirmed my suspucions by suggesting Jews are intelligent above Koreans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She just threw you off the scent.
Click to expand...


You call Poles dumb?
YOU ARE DUMB & shes manipulative.


----------



## Third Party

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
Click to expand...

What is a Zionist as opposed to a Jew, as opposed to a Hebrew?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most picked on are Jews. The men who built America were Protestants and were philanthropists. Protestants are usually conservative, while Catholics and Jews are liberal. Very few people talk or know much about the Poles-and I married one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Ukrainian, you know, a higher class Pole.
Click to expand...


Is that why Poland's per capita income is nearly double that of Ukraine?


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Ukrainian, you know, a higher class Pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland's per capita income is nearly double that of Ukraine?
Click to expand...

Taras Bulba!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Ukrainian, you know, a higher class Pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland's per capita income is nearly double that of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taras Bulba!
Click to expand...


Nikolai Gogol was at least half Polish.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Third Party said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Founders* of this country had a reason for favoring the Jewish people, due to their attachment to the Bible, and because the Founders *saw themselves as descendants of the People of the Book.*
> 
> “Rather than just tolerate the Jews as another religious minority, *America’s Founding Fathers were profoundly inspired by Jewish ideas, *…. understanding liberty not as an individual license for each of us to pursue his or her bliss but as a collective commitment to a greater good under the watchful eyes of God.” In American Jewish History, a Key to Future Greatness
> 
> 
> None of the Founders was a deist. *All believed in a God who took an interest in us, and our country.*
> 
> “Benjamin Franklin’s proposals for a Great Seal featuring not an eagle but Moses and the Israelites crossing the Red Sea.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Committee's Design for America's Great Seal - 1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the current Democrat Party, rife with anti-Semitism is an aberration, and not in accordance with the America as it was founded.
> 
> 
> The other plans for America, abhorrent as well:
> The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism, socialism, infanticide, opposition to free speech, substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry, and anti-Semitism…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Most of the Founders weren't pro-Jewish, quite the opposite most saw them negatively.
> 
> America’s Founding Fathers and Judaism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser.
> 
> 
> *The first American Zionist was not Harry Truman. In fact, “the "first pro-Zionist declaration that was ever made by an American president" came from President John Adams*, Founding Father, and the second President of the United States.
> 
> Two-hundred years ago this month, Adams wrote to a leader of the American Jewish community, Mordecai Noah: “I could find it in my heart to wish that you had been at the head of a hundred thousand Israelites indeed as well disciplined as a French army –*marching with them into Judea & making a conquest of that country & restoring your nation to the dominion of it. For I really wish the Jews again in Judea an independent nation.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to what is taught in the lying government schools, America was founded based religious principles, specifically *Judeo-Christian ideas and values.*
> 
> The Puritans saw parallels between themselves breaking away from England and the Jews' exodus from Egypt, wandering into the vast and unknown wilderness and reaching the promised land. The Bible was their guide, and their playbook. They adopted biblical customs and even gave their children Hebrew names.
> … early American leaders saw parallels between the civil values they held and which they set as the standard for the United States, and values codified in the Bible.”
> Why Does America Support Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing is promised to those who bless Abraham and his descendants: “*I will bless those who bless you*, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you” (Genesis 12:3). _The Founders recognized this, and believed it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is as American as baseball and apple pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one... Out of the rest of the anti-Semitic Founders.
> 
> You clearly struggle with proportions a very rare thing for Asians.
> 
> Quite common among Brits.
> 
> You're very one track minded & desperate.. .closed minded, lack logical skills etc.
> 
> Not typical to East Asians.
> But more with Brits & Jews.
> 
> I believe you're not honest about who you are.
> 
> I'm convinced you're either a Brit, or a Jew.
> 
> Firstly you never brag nor promote anything Korean or Asian.
> 
> You do constantly brag about Jews & Brits.
> 
> Your values are more like Brits & Jews too.
> 
> But, why the lie?
> 
> I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm convinced you're a Jew.
> That you pretend to be Korean to divert anti-Semitism."
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment.
> I am definitely a Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> *"How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea*
> 
> About an hour’s drive north of Seoul, in the Gwangju Mountains, nearly fifty South Korean children pore over a book. The text is an unlikely choice: the Talmud, the fifteen-hundred-year-old book of Jewish laws. The students are not Jewish, nor are their teachers, and they have no interest in converting. Most have never met a Jew before. But, according to the founder of their school, the students enrolled with the goal of receiving a “Jewish education” in addition to a Korean one."
> How the Talmud Became a Best-Seller in South Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a Zionist as opposed to a Jew, as opposed to a Hebrew?
Click to expand...



I am a believer in the homeland God promised the Jewish people.

Hence, Zionist.


----------



## irosie91

chic is Korean?      got any easy----predominately veggi,  recipes, chic?  ----
   I like to practice chopstick skills.    Sobie----besides potatoes and cabbage,
   what do you put in pierogis?


----------



## PoliticalChic

15. It appears that *the British public* won’t let a little thing like terrorism, savagery, barbarism, and a 7th century morality, stand between them and their tea and crumpets.



Demanding an end to the homicidal pathology, and religious reformation, is out of the question. Simply turning a blind eye is far easier.




This is the sort of Brit one can admire, Lord Carey, former Archbishop of Canterbury:

“…it was not enough for them to say how much they deplored violence if at the same time they were denying its nature as an expression of religious fanaticism rooted in Islamic theology.

 "What appalled me about the reaction was the way they distanced themselves from the essential problem," he said. "They said the problem was that this was coming from 'extremists.' …. they pushed the problem away to safeguard the heart of Islam, without realizing that the theological issue is what drives fanatics.

*In the long history of Christian or Jewish martyrdom, there wasn't one person who killed another to be a martyr*. But here was a theology of Muslim martyrdom where you kill innocent people and go to heaven and God will bless a terrible act like that. I have said to Muslims, 'You've got to condemn it' and they say 'I have condemned it.' But they don't condemn the theology behind it."
Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 143



We’ll miss you, Britain…..or, at least what you used to be.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> 15. It appears that *the British public* won’t let a little thing like terrorism, savagery, barbarism, and a 7th century morality, stand between them and their tea and crumpets.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding an end to the homicidal pathology, and religious reformation, is out of the question. Simply turning a blind eye is far easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sort of Brit one can admire, Lord Carey, former Archbishop of Canterbury:
> 
> “…it was not enough for them to say how much they deplored violence if at the same time they were denying its nature as an expression of religious fanaticism rooted in Islamic theology.
> 
> "What appalled me about the reaction was the way they distanced themselves from the essential problem," he said. "They said the problem was that this was coming from 'extremists.' …. they pushed the problem away to safeguard the heart of Islam, without realizing that the theological issue is what drives fanatics.
> 
> *In the long history of Christian or Jewish martyrdom, there wasn't one person who killed another to be a martyr*. But here was a theology of Muslim martyrdom where you kill innocent people and go to heaven and God will bless a terrible act like that. I have said to Muslims, 'You've got to condemn it' and they say 'I have condemned it.' But they don't condemn the theology behind it."
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 143
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll miss you, Britain…..or, at least what you used to be.



All that is Britain can be easily explained by their extreme Individualism....From their self centered Capitalist outlook to it's greed induced Colonialism to their judging groups as individuals.


----------



## Third Party

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15. It appears that *the British public* won’t let a little thing like terrorism, savagery, barbarism, and a 7th century morality, stand between them and their tea and crumpets.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding an end to the homicidal pathology, and religious reformation, is out of the question. Simply turning a blind eye is far easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sort of Brit one can admire, Lord Carey, former Archbishop of Canterbury:
> 
> “…it was not enough for them to say how much they deplored violence if at the same time they were denying its nature as an expression of religious fanaticism rooted in Islamic theology.
> 
> "What appalled me about the reaction was the way they distanced themselves from the essential problem," he said. "They said the problem was that this was coming from 'extremists.' …. they pushed the problem away to safeguard the heart of Islam, without realizing that the theological issue is what drives fanatics.
> 
> *In the long history of Christian or Jewish martyrdom, there wasn't one person who killed another to be a martyr*. But here was a theology of Muslim martyrdom where you kill innocent people and go to heaven and God will bless a terrible act like that. I have said to Muslims, 'You've got to condemn it' and they say 'I have condemned it.' But they don't condemn the theology behind it."
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 143
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll miss you, Britain…..or, at least what you used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is Britain can be easily explained by their extreme Individualism....From their self centered Capitalist outlook to it's greed induced Colonialism to their judging groups as individuals.
Click to expand...

Gee, good thing we are not like that, huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Third Party said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15. It appears that *the British public* won’t let a little thing like terrorism, savagery, barbarism, and a 7th century morality, stand between them and their tea and crumpets.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding an end to the homicidal pathology, and religious reformation, is out of the question. Simply turning a blind eye is far easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sort of Brit one can admire, Lord Carey, former Archbishop of Canterbury:
> 
> “…it was not enough for them to say how much they deplored violence if at the same time they were denying its nature as an expression of religious fanaticism rooted in Islamic theology.
> 
> "What appalled me about the reaction was the way they distanced themselves from the essential problem," he said. "They said the problem was that this was coming from 'extremists.' …. they pushed the problem away to safeguard the heart of Islam, without realizing that the theological issue is what drives fanatics.
> 
> *In the long history of Christian or Jewish martyrdom, there wasn't one person who killed another to be a martyr*. But here was a theology of Muslim martyrdom where you kill innocent people and go to heaven and God will bless a terrible act like that. I have said to Muslims, 'You've got to condemn it' and they say 'I have condemned it.' But they don't condemn the theology behind it."
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 143
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll miss you, Britain…..or, at least what you used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is Britain can be easily explained by their extreme Individualism....From their self centered Capitalist outlook to it's greed induced Colonialism to their judging groups as individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, good thing we are not like that, huh?
Click to expand...


The USA is also extremely Individualist.

However it appears the USA are more masculine individualists being more focused on guns & cutting taxes & patriotism as opposed to Britain where Feminine Individualism is more prominent like judging. Gays, Abortionists & Islamists as individuals.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Tommy Robinson asks President Trump for help: ‘grant me and my family political asylum’*

I’ve been found guilty of exercising what is the equivalent of exercising First Amendment rights. Benjamin Franklin had the foresight to know this. Whoever would overthrow the liberty of a nation must begin by subduing the freeness of speech.

Robinson is facing jail time in the UK after he was found guilty of contempt of court at a retrial last week. The father of three was accused of breaching reporting restrictions by live-streaming outside Leeds Crown Court last year during the grooming gang trials."
Tommy Robinson asks President Trump for help: ‘grant me and my family political asylum’



*"Tommy Robinson’s Crime? Reporting The Truth About Muslim Rape Gangs In His Country!! #freetommyrobinson*


I am writing this because free speech is a God-given right to all humanity. Most here in the United States have no clue that this is the only country where Free Speech is a Constitutional Right. Most Americans have no clue that, that is a fact!! In fact in England today you can go to jail for “hate speech”
According to Breitbart in British Police Arrest At Least 3,395 People for ‘Offensive’ Online Comments in One Year, of course, seems to be a one-way street."
Tommy Robinson’s Crime? Reporting The Truth About Muslim Rape Gangs In His Country!! #freetommyrobinson


----------



## Tommy Tainant

His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.





Can you post a picture of yourself in that Brown Shirt?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.


Why have you made defending the rape of children your very raison d'etre?

I think you need to find a more healthy hobby..


----------



## okfine

PoliticalChic said:


> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?


Have you ever noticed who the Trump Klan rubs elbows with?


----------



## okfine

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> News flash, We fought wars to keep from being Britain.


Yep, that we do. All except 17 years of our existence.


----------



## Capri

Tommy Tainant said:


> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.


What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
Tommy Robinson


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
Click to expand...

He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you made defending the rape of children your very raison d'etre?
> 
> I think you need to find a more healthy hobby..
Click to expand...

Show me where I have done that dickhead.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Tommy Robinson asks President Trump for help: ‘grant me and my family political asylum’*
> 
> I’ve been found guilty of exercising what is the equivalent of exercising First Amendment rights. Benjamin Franklin had the foresight to know this. Whoever would overthrow the liberty of a nation must begin by subduing the freeness of speech.
> 
> Robinson is facing jail time in the UK after he was found guilty of contempt of court at a retrial last week. The father of three was accused of breaching reporting restrictions by live-streaming outside Leeds Crown Court last year during the grooming gang trials."
> Tommy Robinson asks President Trump for help: ‘grant me and my family political asylum’
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tommy Robinson’s Crime? Reporting The Truth About Muslim Rape Gangs In His Country!! #freetommyrobinson*
> 
> 
> I am writing this because free speech is a God-given right to all humanity. Most here in the United States have no clue that this is the only country where Free Speech is a Constitutional Right. Most Americans have no clue that, that is a fact!! In fact in England today you can go to jail for “hate speech”
> According to Breitbart in British Police Arrest At Least 3,395 People for ‘Offensive’ Online Comments in One Year, of course, seems to be a one-way street."
> Tommy Robinson’s Crime? Reporting The Truth About Muslim Rape Gangs In His Country!! #freetommyrobinson



It appears the UK modeled their governnent off of Orwell's 1984
&
It's thought crime punishments


----------



## Capri

Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
Click to expand...

Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
Please watch the video before replying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you made defending the rape of children your very raison d'etre?
> 
> I think you need to find a more healthy hobby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I have done that dickhead.
Click to expand...


Because of you & your ilk they should rename it to UGAY from UK & Great Shitstain from Great Britain.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
Click to expand...

The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
Click to expand...


What about Racist tram lady her crime was?


----------



## PoliticalChic

okfine said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed who the Trump Klan rubs elbows with?
Click to expand...




Elucidate your point.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
Click to expand...




Did I mention that England is gone from the pantheon of nations that stand for individual freedom?

Oh....right......that is the premise of the thread.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that England is gone from the pantheon of nations that stand for individual freedom?
> 
> Oh....right......that is the premise of the thread.
Click to expand...

What did the court get wrong ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that England is gone from the pantheon of nations that stand for individual freedom?
> 
> Oh....right......that is the premise of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
Click to expand...




1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*

You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.

*Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*

You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*

Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*



Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you made defending the rape of children your very raison d'etre?
> 
> I think you need to find a more healthy hobby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I have done that dickhead.
Click to expand...



 You mean besides those dozens of threads you have initiated about the issue and countless hundreds of postings of yours in threads such as this?

Healthy people respond to hearing about the rape of children with empathy for the victims and loathing for the perps.  Somehow, the wiring in your head has gone wonky as the reverse is true.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that England is gone from the pantheon of nations that stand for individual freedom?
> 
> Oh....right......that is the premise of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*
> 
> You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.
> 
> *Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*
> 
> You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*
> 
> Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.
Click to expand...

Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you made defending the rape of children your very raison d'etre?
> 
> I think you need to find a more healthy hobby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I have done that dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides those dozens of threads you have initiated about the issue and countless hundreds of postings of yours in threads such as this?
> 
> Healthy people respond to hearing about the rape of children with empathy for the victims and loathing for the perps.  Somehow, the wiring in your head has gone wonky as the reverse is true.
Click to expand...

Where have I shown support for rapists ? Just one posting will do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that England is gone from the pantheon of nations that stand for individual freedom?
> 
> Oh....right......that is the premise of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*
> 
> You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.
> 
> *Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*
> 
> You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*
> 
> Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
Click to expand...



Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.


I'm for liberty, not judges.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Whether Britain, or internationally, the Left has a strangle hold on freedom, specifically free speech.


*"UN Launches All-out War on Free Speech*

In other words, forget everything about the free exchange of ideas: the UN feels that its 'values' are being threatened and those who criticize those values must therefore be shut down.


Naturally, the UN assures everyone that, "Addressing hate speech does not mean limiting or prohibiting freedom of speech. It means keeping hate speech from escalating into something more dangerous, particularly incitement to discrimination, hostility and violence, which is prohibited under international law".


Except the UN most definitely seeks to prohibit freedom of speech, especially the kind that challenges the UN's agendas. This was evident with regard to the UN Global Compact on Migration, in which it was explicitly stated that public funding to "media outlets that systematically promote intolerance, xenophobia, racism and other forms of discrimination towards migrants" should be stopped."


UN Launches All-out War on Free Speech


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you made defending the rape of children your very raison d'etre?
> 
> I think you need to find a more healthy hobby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I have done that dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides those dozens of threads you have initiated about the issue and countless hundreds of postings of yours in threads such as this?
> 
> Healthy people respond to hearing about the rape of children with empathy for the victims and loathing for the perps.  Somehow, the wiring in your head has gone wonky as the reverse is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I shown support for rapists ? Just one posting will do.
Click to expand...

In this very thread.

You revel in delight that people are being jailed for opposing the rapes.

 Why have you devoted yourself to defending Muslims raping children, Tommy?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Robinson is a victim to the same attempts by the Left:

"The new action plan plays straight into the OIC's decades-long attempts to ban criticism of Islam as 'hate speech'. In the wake of the launch of Guterres' action plan, Pakistan has already presented a six-point plan "to address the new manifestations of racism and faith-based hatred, especially Islamophobia" at the United Nations headquarters. The presentation was organized by Pakistan along with Turkey, the Holy See and the UN."
UN Launches All-out War on Free Speech


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that England is gone from the pantheon of nations that stand for individual freedom?
> 
> Oh....right......that is the premise of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*
> 
> You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.
> 
> *Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*
> 
> You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*
> 
> Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
Click to expand...

A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you made defending the rape of children your very raison d'etre?
> 
> I think you need to find a more healthy hobby..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I have done that dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides those dozens of threads you have initiated about the issue and countless hundreds of postings of yours in threads such as this?
> 
> Healthy people respond to hearing about the rape of children with empathy for the victims and loathing for the perps.  Somehow, the wiring in your head has gone wonky as the reverse is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I shown support for rapists ? Just one posting will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this very thread.
> 
> You revel in delight that people are being jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Why have you devoted yourself to defending Muslims raping children, Tommy?
Click to expand...

Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes. What are you on about ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that England is gone from the pantheon of nations that stand for individual freedom?
> 
> Oh....right......that is the premise of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*
> 
> You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.
> 
> *Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*
> 
> You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*
> 
> Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
Click to expand...




A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.

Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?

Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?

None.


Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.


----------



## jillian

Penelope said:


> Same old bomb pic he has had for decades.
> 
> He began the war on Terror, and was responsible for 911.  This pos.


If you think that is true, you are insane

Get your head out of your Jew-hating butt


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*
> 
> You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.
> 
> *Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*
> 
> You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*
> 
> Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
Click to expand...

You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.


----------



## airplanemechanic

America doesn't believe in kings and queens and royalty. We beat the shit out of Britain and made our own country. 

Britian has gained far more from us than we did from them, LIKE FREEDOM. They would be speaking German right now if it were not for the United States. And believe me, they know it, too.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*
> 
> You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.
> 
> *Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*
> 
> You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*
> 
> Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.
Click to expand...




What does that have to do with what I wrote?

Many times Fascists.....er, Democrats, are in charge.


----------



## Capri

Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
Click to expand...

What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.


Tommy Tainant said:


> What did the court get wrong ?


The verdict.


Tommy Tainant said:


> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.


The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.


Tommy Tainant said:


> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.


Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.



PoliticalChic said:


> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?


The 2nd and the 5th.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> His right to free speech does not over ride anyones right to a fair trial. Magna Carta. Fuck him the whining little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verdict.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
Click to expand...


Why was the verdict wrong ?
He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
Open and shut case.

BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.

And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "*Unalienable*: incapable of being alienated, that is, sold and transferred." *Black's Law Dictionary, Sixth Edition, page 1523:*
> 
> You can not surrender, sell or transfer unalienable rights, they are a gift from the creator to the individual and can not under any circumstances be surrendered or taken. All individual's have unalienable rights.
> 
> *Inalienable rights*: Rights which are not capable of being surrendered or transferred without the consent of the one possessing such rights*. Morrison v. State, Mo. App., 252 S.W.2d 97, 101.*
> 
> You can surrender, sell or transfer inalienable rights if you consent either actually or constructively. Inalienable rights are not inherent in man and can be alienated by government. Persons have inalienable rights. Most state constitutions recognize only inalienable rights.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable rights*, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.* DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE*
> 
> Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable* rights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;' *and to 'secure*,' *not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted. That property which a man has honestly acquired he retains full control of, subject to these limitations: First, that he shall not use it to his neighbor's injury, and that does not mean that he must use it for his neighbor's benefit; second, that if the devotes it to a public use, he gives to the public a right to control that use; and third, that whenever the public needs require, the public may take it upon payment of due compensation. *BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)*
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech.....the British courts need to learn from America.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.
Click to expand...


Tommy believes that a little Fascism never hurt anyone.

I've been telling you for YEARS now that stupid fucks like you who are NOT in leadsership but actively support this shit are ALWAYS the first layer of human fertilizer when eradicated by your new Bosses.  Why? 

First, you betrayed your country and can't be trusted.

Second, you're really fucking stupid for believing this would turn out better for you so you have no business contributing to the gene pool.

You'll cry "but but but I was there for you!" as they drag you off


----------



## Dogmaphobe

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy believes that a little Fascism never hurt anyone.
> 
> I've been telling you for YEARS now that stupid fucks like you who are NOT in leadsership but actively support this shit are ALWAYS the first layer of human fertilizer when eradicated by your new Bosses.  Why?
> 
> First, you betrayed your country and can't be trusted.
> 
> Second, you're really fucking stupid for believing this would turn out better for you so you have no business contributing to the gene pool.
> 
> You'll cry "but but but I was there for you!" as they drag you off
Click to expand...



He has made an intentional decision to facilitate the rape of children.

What better way to ensure British children continue to suffer rape at the hands of their Muslim masters than by creating such a climate of intimidation that one cannot possibly oppose the rapes without getting punished for it?

The powers that be are going after Tommy Robinson because they see him as the figurehead. The intent is clear to all concerned, however -- go with the status quo or we will punish you, too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogmaphobe said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> 
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy believes that a little Fascism never hurt anyone.
> 
> I've been telling you for YEARS now that stupid fucks like you who are NOT in leadsership but actively support this shit are ALWAYS the first layer of human fertilizer when eradicated by your new Bosses.  Why?
> 
> First, you betrayed your country and can't be trusted.
> 
> Second, you're really fucking stupid for believing this would turn out better for you so you have no business contributing to the gene pool.
> 
> You'll cry "but but but I was there for you!" as they drag you off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has made an intentional decision to facilitate the rape of children.
> 
> What better way to ensure British children continue to suffer rape at the hands of their Muslim masters than by creating such a climate of intimidation that one cannot possibly oppose the rapes without getting punished for it?
> 
> The powers that be are going after Tommy Robinson because they see him as the figurehead. The intent is clear to all concerned, however -- go with the status quo or we will punish you, too.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure the average British "Male" is as pussified as TommyTaint and there will likely be no blowback should Taint's Muzzy friends kill Robinson in prison


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was asking what the British court got wrong. Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy believes that a little Fascism never hurt anyone.
> 
> I've been telling you for YEARS now that stupid fucks like you who are NOT in leadsership but actively support this shit are ALWAYS the first layer of human fertilizer when eradicated by your new Bosses.  Why?
> 
> First, you betrayed your country and can't be trusted.
> 
> Second, you're really fucking stupid for believing this would turn out better for you so you have no business contributing to the gene pool.
> 
> You'll cry "but but but I was there for you!" as they drag you off
Click to expand...




He pretty much verifies the premise of the thread, England is gone.

Now, they exemplify the slavery of big government.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is the most basic indicator of liberty.
> 
> 
> I'm for liberty, not judges.
> 
> 
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy believes that a little Fascism never hurt anyone.
> 
> I've been telling you for YEARS now that stupid fucks like you who are NOT in leadsership but actively support this shit are ALWAYS the first layer of human fertilizer when eradicated by your new Bosses.  Why?
> 
> First, you betrayed your country and can't be trusted.
> 
> Second, you're really fucking stupid for believing this would turn out better for you so you have no business contributing to the gene pool.
> 
> You'll cry "but but but I was there for you!" as they drag you off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pretty much verifies the premise of the thread, England is gone.
> 
> Now, they exemplify the slavery of big government.
Click to expand...


Germany too.  Merkel shakes because millions of honorable German soldiers are sniping at her from the beyond


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fair trial is as important. Or do you not think so ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A citizen speaking their mind has no influence on the outcome of a trial.
> I'm certain that there'd be plenty of free speech on the other side.
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> None.
> 
> 
> Only classical liberalism, and conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have media blackouts on trials in the US. Google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy believes that a little Fascism never hurt anyone.
> 
> I've been telling you for YEARS now that stupid fucks like you who are NOT in leadsership but actively support this shit are ALWAYS the first layer of human fertilizer when eradicated by your new Bosses.  Why?
> 
> First, you betrayed your country and can't be trusted.
> 
> Second, you're really fucking stupid for believing this would turn out better for you so you have no business contributing to the gene pool.
> 
> You'll cry "but but but I was there for you!" as they drag you off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has made an intentional decision to facilitate the rape of children.
> 
> What better way to ensure British children continue to suffer rape at the hands of their Muslim masters than by creating such a climate of intimidation that one cannot possibly oppose the rapes without getting punished for it?
> 
> The powers that be are going after Tommy Robinson because they see him as the figurehead. The intent is clear to all concerned, however -- go with the status quo or we will punish you, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the average British "Male" is as pussified as TommyTaint and there will likely be no blowback should Taint's Muzzy friends kill Robinson in prison
Click to expand...




The law of the Magna Carta has become the law of the jungle.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.

You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?

Wow.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.



It's safer for you because you're only an emotional and intellectual female, not a physical one.

See how brave your brother in Jihad would be if females were packing Glocks and S&Ws.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.




One can neither go to England for dental care, nor for justice.


Do everyone a favor, and stay there.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.




So, THAT'S why you support the rape of children.

thanks for the explanation.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.



There should be LOTS of people feeling they can't safely rape a woman or child


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.



Tommy, if child rapists can't feel safe, is anyone really safe?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.



Tommy, I ask again, if child rapists can't feel safe, is anyone really safe?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, I ask again, if child rapists can't feel safe, is anyone really safe?
Click to expand...

  Tommy's entire purpose in life is to make them feel safe .


----------



## Tommy Tainant

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, I ask again, if child rapists can't feel safe, is anyone really safe?
Click to expand...

Its a stupid question. But I am sure that it makes sense to you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, I ask again, if child rapists can't feel safe, is anyone really safe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a stupid question. But I am sure that it makes sense to you.
Click to expand...


Good thing the top predators have nothing to fear


----------



## Capri

Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> What of Tommy's right to a fair trial?
> Tommy Robinson
> 
> 
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verdict.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
Click to expand...

He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.

Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.

Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verdict.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest finds is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
Click to expand...




That 'whirring' sound is John Locke spinning in his grave.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord. What an impressive display of fuckwittery.
> I live in a country that isnt perfect but is still a 100 times safer than yours.
> I can go to the shops without taking a gun.
> I can be a diabetic and not be a bankrupt.
> And on election day I can choose a candidate who isnt a bought and paid for corporate tool.
> 
> You people invented lynching and you lecture us on due process ?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, I ask again, if child rapists can't feel safe, is anyone really safe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a stupid question. But I am sure that it makes sense to you.
Click to expand...



One Tommy was offended by the child rapes and wrote articles that got him jailed. Another Tommy defends the child rapists.

Weird


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verdict.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
Click to expand...

Fuck the government . The People need to take the government from the fucking trash pedophile globalist


----------



## Dogmaphobe

CrusaderFrank said:


> One Tommy was offended by the child rapes and wrote articles that got him jailed. Another Tommy defends the child rapists.
> 
> Weird




Even weirder is that the Tommy who has dedicated his life to trying to protect children is going to jail for it and the Tommy who has dedicated his life to helping enable their rape is free to do whatever he wants.

We live in Orwellian times, my friend.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

CrusaderFrank said:


> Fuck the government . The People need to take the government from the fucking trash pedophile globalist




These judges and politicians need to fear the British people more than they do Muslims.  Until such a time as a few of these corrupt judges face personal consequences for their actions, the Islamification of Britain will only continue.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has just had a fair trial. There were no stupid fucks outside trying to intimidate anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verdict.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
Click to expand...

He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you didn't watch the video...
> There's no question that he did NOT get a fair trial.
> There were, in fact, people outside trying to intimidate him (though what their intentions were is subjective).
> The intimidation you ascribe to Robinson consisted only of his asking defendants how they were feeling.
> Please watch the video before replying.
> 
> 
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verdict.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?
Click to expand...


"He broke the law ..."

Nazis had laws, too.

You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?





"He broke the law ..."


Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.

Thinking and judgment are out of the question.


It appears you fit right in.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court found that he was encouraging a lynch mob. That is illegal in the UK and possibly is in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the court get wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The verdict.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally contempt is an offence in the US as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has been jailed for opposing the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now....which of these political views allows for free speech?
> 
> Communism, Fascism, Modern Liberalism, Progressivism, Nazism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> Nazis had laws, too.
> 
> You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> 
> Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.
> 
> Thinking and judgment are out of the question.
> 
> 
> It appears you fit right in.
Click to expand...

The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> The verdict.
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> Nazis had laws, too.
> 
> You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> 
> Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.
> 
> Thinking and judgment are out of the question.
> 
> 
> It appears you fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.
Click to expand...



Actually, freedom is the cornerstone.

And the single best indicator of that is freedom of speech.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the court found is public record. That the court found he was encouraging a lynch mob doesn't mean he got a fair trial. He didn't encourage a lynch mob. He reported on a child-rape gang. hat people want to lynch child-rapists after learning of them doesn't make reporting on them encouraging a lynch mob.
> The verdict.
> The contempt conviction for Robinson was overturned.
> Tommy Robinson was jailed for reporting about rapists.
> 
> The 2nd and the 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> Nazis had laws, too.
> 
> You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> 
> Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.
> 
> Thinking and judgment are out of the question.
> 
> 
> It appears you fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.
Click to expand...

So THAT'S why you work so relentlessly to facilitate and enable Muslims raping British children.

It's all for civilization, don't you know.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was the verdict wrong ?
> He knew that he was breaking the law and he carried on offending.
> Open and shut case.
> 
> BTW - his initial conviction was overturned because the process was wrong not the verdict. There is a difference.
> 
> And today he starts another spell at HM pleasure.  Lets hope he learns to respect our laws.
> 
> 
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> Nazis had laws, too.
> 
> You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> 
> Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.
> 
> Thinking and judgment are out of the question.
> 
> 
> It appears you fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, freedom is the cornerstone.
> 
> And the single best indicator of that is freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


There is no freedom of speech issue here.There was a right to a fair trial issue.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> He broke no law. He was jailed for journalism. The entire process is exactly what's wrong. We call it railroading and it's always an open & shut case because the charges are bogus and the verdict predetermined.
> 
> Don't think I don't know what's going on with this there. One of my closest friends is living outside London and she sends me all kinds of information, including video and documents.
> 
> Let's hope one day the British government will again respect it's laws and the laws of human decency.
> 
> 
> 
> He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> Nazis had laws, too.
> 
> You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> 
> Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.
> 
> Thinking and judgment are out of the question.
> 
> 
> It appears you fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, freedom is the cornerstone.
> 
> And the single best indicator of that is freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no freedom of speech issue here.There was a right to a fair trial issue.
Click to expand...




Once I reduce you dolts to lies, clear fabrications, my work is done.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He broke the law pertaining to contempt of court. He understood that he was breaking the law. Then he lied to the court and pleaded guilty. If he has admitted his guilt how can he be innocent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> Nazis had laws, too.
> 
> You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> 
> Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.
> 
> Thinking and judgment are out of the question.
> 
> 
> It appears you fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, freedom is the cornerstone.
> 
> And the single best indicator of that is freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no freedom of speech issue here.There was a right to a fair trial issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I reduce you dolts to lies, clear fabrications, my work is done.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance and your hatred of Muslims renders you incapable of forming any type of argument.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tommy Tainant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> Nazis had laws, too.
> 
> You'd have a problem with breaking those, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He broke the law ..."
> 
> 
> Your major problem is that the totalist views,.....communism, Nazism, Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism and Fascism, demand lock-step obedience.
> 
> Thinking and judgment are out of the question.
> 
> 
> It appears you fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, freedom is the cornerstone.
> 
> And the single best indicator of that is freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no freedom of speech issue here.There was a right to a fair trial issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I reduce you dolts to lies, clear fabrications, my work is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance and your hatred of Muslims renders you incapable of forming any type of argument.
Click to expand...



What does hatred have to do with favoring survival????

And ignorance.....now I see the problem.....you're a dunce.


But I can explain the problem to you on your level:


*The Dog and the Wolf*
A gaunt Wolf was almost dead with hunger when he happened to meet a House-dog who was passing by. "Ah, Cousin," said the Dog. "I knew how it would be; your irregular life will soon be the ruin of you. Why do you not work steadily as I do, and get your food regularly given to you?"

"I would have no objection," said the Wolf, "if I could only get a place."

"I will easily arrange that for you," said the Dog; "come with me to my master and you shall share my work."

So the Wolf and the Dog went towards the town together. On the way there the Wolf noticed that the hair on a certain part of the Dog's neck was very much worn away, so he asked him how that had come about.

"Oh, it is nothing," said the Dog. "That is only the place where the collar is put on at night to keep me chained up; it chafes a bit, but one soon gets used to it."

"Is that all?" said the Wolf. "Then good-bye to you, Master Dog."



_It's all about freedom and liberty.



Get it now?_


----------



## Capri

No-one else was reporting on these trials, nor do they report on any of them out side charges for one day and then sentences for one day -- no details of the trial at all.Look through all of the court's diaries and you will find hundreds ( on average 500) of Muslims on trial for the gang rape and torture of minors every single week. This is only because of Tommy's vigilance in keeping it in the public awareness, Otherwise it would, as it has been for nigh on 50 yrs, still be being swept under the carpet.

The one Tommy reported on had 29 defendants. There was supposedly a reporting restriction on publishing the verdicts but there were no notices up anywhere in the court; there should, by law, have been notices of any reporting restriction. The Court Officer of Leeds Crown Court told the Old Bailey court that 'through a failure' of her office no notice of a reporting restriction was posted anywhere nor given to the media. Tommy asked the Court Officers and the Police if there was a reporting restriction in place and where he could stand. They answered him 'No there is no reporting restriction and you are ok standing there.' Even so, Tommy did not break any law pertaining to contempt; he did not report on the trial but did read ( from the BBC website) that which was already in the public domain and he did ask defendants going into court 'hey, lads what do you feel about your verdict,' etc.

He later addressed, on camera, the media, explicitly the media. At the same time, a young English gay man was being hounded by the press and Antifa and had had serious death threats from radical Muslims for speaking out against Sharia law pertaining to homosexuality. He had lost his job and was in hiding, his family were in hiding, but still the media would not lay off him. Tommy explicitly asked the media why they were hounding men like that boy, and others, and not the alleged pedo-rapists. He was not saying they should hound them but calling out the hypocrisy of the media in their choices about whose life they shall destroy this week. The AG's prosecutor spliced one sentence out of that section of the live feed and alleged that Tommy was talking to and inciting his followers to hound the alleged pedos, causing the said defendants anxiety, fear of molestation (oh, the irony), and thus fear of coming to court and therefore blaa blaa blaa justice because the defendants through fear might need police protections to make them feels safe in order to participate fully in their trial. The trial was over!. Even though the whole hour long live feed was shown in court, so that anyone could see that Tommy was not inciting anyone, the man-hating judge, Victoria Sharp, didn't query the splicing and found Tommy guilty of Substantive Recklessness.

Which neatly takes us into another irony: substantive law and how it can possibly be in the public interest not to know about these predators, for often they're given bail between verdict and sentence. Secret trials are going on every single day.


----------



## Vagabond63

PoliticalChic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right to a fair trial is the cornerstone of civilisation. It applies to murderers, rapists and even the innocent. Yaxley knew that and still broke the law. Only low info trash like yourself have a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, freedom is the cornerstone.
> 
> And the single best indicator of that is freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no freedom of speech issue here.There was a right to a fair trial issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I reduce you dolts to lies, clear fabrications, my work is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance and your hatred of Muslims renders you incapable of forming any type of argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does hatred have to do with favoring survival????
> 
> And ignorance.....now I see the problem.....you're a dunce.
> 
> 
> But I can explain the problem to you on your level:
> 
> 
> *The Dog and the Wolf*
> A gaunt Wolf was almost dead with hunger when he happened to meet a House-dog who was passing by. "Ah, Cousin," said the Dog. "I knew how it would be; your irregular life will soon be the ruin of you. Why do you not work steadily as I do, and get your food regularly given to you?"
> 
> "I would have no objection," said the Wolf, "if I could only get a place."
> 
> "I will easily arrange that for you," said the Dog; "come with me to my master and you shall share my work."
> 
> So the Wolf and the Dog went towards the town together. On the way there the Wolf noticed that the hair on a certain part of the Dog's neck was very much worn away, so he asked him how that had come about.
> 
> "Oh, it is nothing," said the Dog. "That is only the place where the collar is put on at night to keep me chained up; it chafes a bit, but one soon gets used to it."
> 
> "Is that all?" said the Wolf. "Then good-bye to you, Master Dog."
> 
> 
> 
> _It's all about freedom and liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it now?_
Click to expand...

You do know that outside of Alaska, wolves in the USA are all but extinct? Oh, and "freedom" and "liberty" both basically mean the same thing?

Ironic, that the "land of the free" has one of the highest incarceration rates on the planet.


----------



## Vagabond63

As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?


There are two threads and you are defending Muslims raping children in both of them, true.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Capri said:


> No-one else was reporting on these trials, nor do they report on any of them out side charges for one day and then sentences for one day -- no details of the trial at all.Look through all of the court's diaries and you will find hundreds ( on average 500) of Muslims on trial for the gang rape and torture of minors every single week. This is only because of Tommy's vigilance in keeping it in the public awareness, Otherwise it would, as it has been for nigh on 50 yrs, still be being swept under the carpet.
> 
> The one Tommy reported on had 29 defendants. There was supposedly a reporting restriction on publishing the verdicts but there were no notices up anywhere in the court; there should, by law, have been notices of any reporting restriction. The Court Officer of Leeds Crown Court told the Old Bailey court that 'through a failure' of her office no notice of a reporting restriction was posted anywhere nor given to the media. Tommy asked the Court Officers and the Police if there was a reporting restriction in place and where he could stand. They answered him 'No there is no reporting restriction and you are ok standing there.' Even so, Tommy did not break any law pertaining to contempt; he did not report on the trial but did read ( from the BBC website) that which was already in the public domain and he did ask defendants going into court 'hey, lads what do you feel about your verdict,' etc.
> 
> He later addressed, on camera, the media, explicitly the media. At the same time, a young English gay man was being hounded by the press and Antifa and had had serious death threats from radical Muslims for speaking out against Sharia law pertaining to homosexuality. He had lost his job and was in hiding, his family were in hiding, but still the media would not lay off him. Tommy explicitly asked the media why they were hounding men like that boy, and others, and not the alleged pedo-rapists. He was not saying they should hound them but calling out the hypocrisy of the media in their choices about whose life they shall destroy this week. The AG's prosecutor spliced one sentence out of that section of the live feed and alleged that Tommy was talking to and inciting his followers to hound the alleged pedos, causing the said defendants anxiety, fear of molestation (oh, the irony), and thus fear of coming to court and therefore blaa blaa blaa justice because the defendants through fear might need police protections to make them feels safe in order to participate fully in their trial. The trial was over!. Even though the whole hour long live feed was shown in court, so that anyone could see that Tommy was not inciting anyone, the man-hating judge, Victoria Sharp, didn't query the splicing and found Tommy guilty of Substantive Recklessness.
> 
> Which neatly takes us into another irony: substantive law and how it can possibly be in the public interest not to know about these predators, for often they're given bail between verdict and sentence. Secret trials are going on every single day.


I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vagabond63 said:


> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?


But but but Snopes is a leftwing conspiracy apologist.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

If Snopes truly unbiased, why is it framing Tommy Robinson a  "far right" activist? Such framing is part and parcel of an agenda to create an impression.

Snopes never categorizes people as "far left" activists, thus compromising any claim that they have no bias.

All it is doing here is going with the word of the government - the SAME people who have been intentionally covering up the extent to which Muslims have been raping British children for years and years  .


----------



## Capri

Vagabond63 said:


> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?


Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.

However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.

Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.



Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one else was reporting on these trials, nor do they report on any of them out side charges for one day and then sentences for one day -- no details of the trial at all.Look through all of the court's diaries and you will find hundreds ( on average 500) of Muslims on trial for the gang rape and torture of minors every single week. This is only because of Tommy's vigilance in keeping it in the public awareness, Otherwise it would, as it has been for nigh on 50 yrs, still be being swept under the carpet.
> 
> The one Tommy reported on had 29 defendants. There was supposedly a reporting restriction on publishing the verdicts but there were no notices up anywhere in the court; there should, by law, have been notices of any reporting restriction. The Court Officer of Leeds Crown Court told the Old Bailey court that 'through a failure' of her office no notice of a reporting restriction was posted anywhere nor given to the media. Tommy asked the Court Officers and the Police if there was a reporting restriction in place and where he could stand. They answered him 'No there is no reporting restriction and you are ok standing there.' Even so, Tommy did not break any law pertaining to contempt; he did not report on the trial but did read ( from the BBC website) that which was already in the public domain and he did ask defendants going into court 'hey, lads what do you feel about your verdict,' etc.
> 
> He later addressed, on camera, the media, explicitly the media. At the same time, a young English gay man was being hounded by the press and Antifa and had had serious death threats from radical Muslims for speaking out against Sharia law pertaining to homosexuality. He had lost his job and was in hiding, his family were in hiding, but still the media would not lay off him. Tommy explicitly asked the media why they were hounding men like that boy, and others, and not the alleged pedo-rapists. He was not saying they should hound them but calling out the hypocrisy of the media in their choices about whose life they shall destroy this week. The AG's prosecutor spliced one sentence out of that section of the live feed and alleged that Tommy was talking to and inciting his followers to hound the alleged pedos, causing the said defendants anxiety, fear of molestation (oh, the irony), and thus fear of coming to court and therefore blaa blaa blaa justice because the defendants through fear might need police protections to make them feels safe in order to participate fully in their trial. The trial was over!. Even though the whole hour long live feed was shown in court, so that anyone could see that Tommy was not inciting anyone, the man-hating judge, Victoria Sharp, didn't query the splicing and found Tommy guilty of Substantive Recklessness.
> 
> Which neatly takes us into another irony: substantive law and how it can possibly be in the public interest not to know about these predators, for often they're given bail between verdict and sentence. Secret trials are going on every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.
Click to expand...

No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Capri said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one else was reporting on these trials, nor do they report on any of them out side charges for one day and then sentences for one day -- no details of the trial at all.Look through all of the court's diaries and you will find hundreds ( on average 500) of Muslims on trial for the gang rape and torture of minors every single week. This is only because of Tommy's vigilance in keeping it in the public awareness, Otherwise it would, as it has been for nigh on 50 yrs, still be being swept under the carpet.
> 
> The one Tommy reported on had 29 defendants. There was supposedly a reporting restriction on publishing the verdicts but there were no notices up anywhere in the court; there should, by law, have been notices of any reporting restriction. The Court Officer of Leeds Crown Court told the Old Bailey court that 'through a failure' of her office no notice of a reporting restriction was posted anywhere nor given to the media. Tommy asked the Court Officers and the Police if there was a reporting restriction in place and where he could stand. They answered him 'No there is no reporting restriction and you are ok standing there.' Even so, Tommy did not break any law pertaining to contempt; he did not report on the trial but did read ( from the BBC website) that which was already in the public domain and he did ask defendants going into court 'hey, lads what do you feel about your verdict,' etc.
> 
> He later addressed, on camera, the media, explicitly the media. At the same time, a young English gay man was being hounded by the press and Antifa and had had serious death threats from radical Muslims for speaking out against Sharia law pertaining to homosexuality. He had lost his job and was in hiding, his family were in hiding, but still the media would not lay off him. Tommy explicitly asked the media why they were hounding men like that boy, and others, and not the alleged pedo-rapists. He was not saying they should hound them but calling out the hypocrisy of the media in their choices about whose life they shall destroy this week. The AG's prosecutor spliced one sentence out of that section of the live feed and alleged that Tommy was talking to and inciting his followers to hound the alleged pedos, causing the said defendants anxiety, fear of molestation (oh, the irony), and thus fear of coming to court and therefore blaa blaa blaa justice because the defendants through fear might need police protections to make them feels safe in order to participate fully in their trial. The trial was over!. Even though the whole hour long live feed was shown in court, so that anyone could see that Tommy was not inciting anyone, the man-hating judge, Victoria Sharp, didn't query the splicing and found Tommy guilty of Substantive Recklessness.
> 
> Which neatly takes us into another irony: substantive law and how it can possibly be in the public interest not to know about these predators, for often they're given bail between verdict and sentence. Secret trials are going on every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
Click to expand...


You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.

Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.

Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League

As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.

In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?


----------



## Vagabond63

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?
> 
> 
> 
> But but but Snopes is a leftwing conspiracy apologist.
Click to expand...

...oh no it isn't...


----------



## Vagabond63

Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one else was reporting on these trials, nor do they report on any of them out side charges for one day and then sentences for one day -- no details of the trial at all.Look through all of the court's diaries and you will find hundreds ( on average 500) of Muslims on trial for the gang rape and torture of minors every single week. This is only because of Tommy's vigilance in keeping it in the public awareness, Otherwise it would, as it has been for nigh on 50 yrs, still be being swept under the carpet.
> 
> The one Tommy reported on had 29 defendants. There was supposedly a reporting restriction on publishing the verdicts but there were no notices up anywhere in the court; there should, by law, have been notices of any reporting restriction. The Court Officer of Leeds Crown Court told the Old Bailey court that 'through a failure' of her office no notice of a reporting restriction was posted anywhere nor given to the media. Tommy asked the Court Officers and the Police if there was a reporting restriction in place and where he could stand. They answered him 'No there is no reporting restriction and you are ok standing there.' Even so, Tommy did not break any law pertaining to contempt; he did not report on the trial but did read ( from the BBC website) that which was already in the public domain and he did ask defendants going into court 'hey, lads what do you feel about your verdict,' etc.
> 
> He later addressed, on camera, the media, explicitly the media. At the same time, a young English gay man was being hounded by the press and Antifa and had had serious death threats from radical Muslims for speaking out against Sharia law pertaining to homosexuality. He had lost his job and was in hiding, his family were in hiding, but still the media would not lay off him. Tommy explicitly asked the media why they were hounding men like that boy, and others, and not the alleged pedo-rapists. He was not saying they should hound them but calling out the hypocrisy of the media in their choices about whose life they shall destroy this week. The AG's prosecutor spliced one sentence out of that section of the live feed and alleged that Tommy was talking to and inciting his followers to hound the alleged pedos, causing the said defendants anxiety, fear of molestation (oh, the irony), and thus fear of coming to court and therefore blaa blaa blaa justice because the defendants through fear might need police protections to make them feels safe in order to participate fully in their trial. The trial was over!. Even though the whole hour long live feed was shown in court, so that anyone could see that Tommy was not inciting anyone, the man-hating judge, Victoria Sharp, didn't query the splicing and found Tommy guilty of Substantive Recklessness.
> 
> Which neatly takes us into another irony: substantive law and how it can possibly be in the public interest not to know about these predators, for often they're given bail between verdict and sentence. Secret trials are going on every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
Click to expand...


The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.


----------



## Capri




----------



## Dogmaphobe

The lying child rape ena


Vagabond63 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one else was reporting on these trials, nor do they report on any of them out side charges for one day and then sentences for one day -- no details of the trial at all.Look through all of the court's diaries and you will find hundreds ( on average 500) of Muslims on trial for the gang rape and torture of minors every single week. This is only because of Tommy's vigilance in keeping it in the public awareness, Otherwise it would, as it has been for nigh on 50 yrs, still be being swept under the carpet.
> 
> The one Tommy reported on had 29 defendants. There was supposedly a reporting restriction on publishing the verdicts but there were no notices up anywhere in the court; there should, by law, have been notices of any reporting restriction. The Court Officer of Leeds Crown Court told the Old Bailey court that 'through a failure' of her office no notice of a reporting restriction was posted anywhere nor given to the media. Tommy asked the Court Officers and the Police if there was a reporting restriction in place and where he could stand. They answered him 'No there is no reporting restriction and you are ok standing there.' Even so, Tommy did not break any law pertaining to contempt; he did not report on the trial but did read ( from the BBC website) that which was already in the public domain and he did ask defendants going into court 'hey, lads what do you feel about your verdict,' etc.
> 
> He later addressed, on camera, the media, explicitly the media. At the same time, a young English gay man was being hounded by the press and Antifa and had had serious death threats from radical Muslims for speaking out against Sharia law pertaining to homosexuality. He had lost his job and was in hiding, his family were in hiding, but still the media would not lay off him. Tommy explicitly asked the media why they were hounding men like that boy, and others, and not the alleged pedo-rapists. He was not saying they should hound them but calling out the hypocrisy of the media in their choices about whose life they shall destroy this week. The AG's prosecutor spliced one sentence out of that section of the live feed and alleged that Tommy was talking to and inciting his followers to hound the alleged pedos, causing the said defendants anxiety, fear of molestation (oh, the irony), and thus fear of coming to court and therefore blaa blaa blaa justice because the defendants through fear might need police protections to make them feels safe in order to participate fully in their trial. The trial was over!. Even though the whole hour long live feed was shown in court, so that anyone could see that Tommy was not inciting anyone, the man-hating judge, Victoria Sharp, didn't query the splicing and found Tommy guilty of Substantive Recklessness.
> 
> Which neatly takes us into another irony: substantive law and how it can possibly be in the public interest not to know about these predators, for often they're given bail between verdict and sentence. Secret trials are going on every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
Click to expand...



You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.

Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.

 You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.

  The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

here is a little article on the nature of rape facilitators and has many good links.

How Anti-Fascists Helped Muslim Grooming Gangs in the UK

 Here is an example of the Guarding running interference for the Rape gangs

Grooming and our ignoble tradition of racialising crime


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one else was reporting on these trials, nor do they report on any of them out side charges for one day and then sentences for one day -- no details of the trial at all.Look through all of the court's diaries and you will find hundreds ( on average 500) of Muslims on trial for the gang rape and torture of minors every single week. This is only because of Tommy's vigilance in keeping it in the public awareness, Otherwise it would, as it has been for nigh on 50 yrs, still be being swept under the carpet.
> 
> The one Tommy reported on had 29 defendants. There was supposedly a reporting restriction on publishing the verdicts but there were no notices up anywhere in the court; there should, by law, have been notices of any reporting restriction. The Court Officer of Leeds Crown Court told the Old Bailey court that 'through a failure' of her office no notice of a reporting restriction was posted anywhere nor given to the media. Tommy asked the Court Officers and the Police if there was a reporting restriction in place and where he could stand. They answered him 'No there is no reporting restriction and you are ok standing there.' Even so, Tommy did not break any law pertaining to contempt; he did not report on the trial but did read ( from the BBC website) that which was already in the public domain and he did ask defendants going into court 'hey, lads what do you feel about your verdict,' etc.
> 
> He later addressed, on camera, the media, explicitly the media. At the same time, a young English gay man was being hounded by the press and Antifa and had had serious death threats from radical Muslims for speaking out against Sharia law pertaining to homosexuality. He had lost his job and was in hiding, his family were in hiding, but still the media would not lay off him. Tommy explicitly asked the media why they were hounding men like that boy, and others, and not the alleged pedo-rapists. He was not saying they should hound them but calling out the hypocrisy of the media in their choices about whose life they shall destroy this week. The AG's prosecutor spliced one sentence out of that section of the live feed and alleged that Tommy was talking to and inciting his followers to hound the alleged pedos, causing the said defendants anxiety, fear of molestation (oh, the irony), and thus fear of coming to court and therefore blaa blaa blaa justice because the defendants through fear might need police protections to make them feels safe in order to participate fully in their trial. The trial was over!. Even though the whole hour long live feed was shown in court, so that anyone could see that Tommy was not inciting anyone, the man-hating judge, Victoria Sharp, didn't query the splicing and found Tommy guilty of Substantive Recklessness.
> 
> Which neatly takes us into another irony: substantive law and how it can possibly be in the public interest not to know about these predators, for often they're given bail between verdict and sentence. Secret trials are going on every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
Click to expand...


The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.

Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
Click to expand...


try to understand the DILEMMA        the Koran supports  MAWT AL YAHOOD------therefore  any complaint against the hatred of jews 
IS ISLAMOPHOBIA and an INSULT TO AL NABI.     You want to see love?-----go to a corner near a mosque-----with a megaphone and shout  
MAWT AL YAHOOD


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try to understand the DILEMMA        the Koran supports  MAWT AL YAHOOD------therefore  any complaint against the hatred of jews
> IS ISLAMOPHOBIA and an INSULT TO AL NABI.     You want to see love?-----go to a corner near a mosque-----with a megaphone and shout
> MAWT AL YAHOOD
Click to expand...


Puts me in mind of the Hook guy, in Finsbury Park mosque.

I used to live there.


Not the mosque, I hasten to add.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try to understand the DILEMMA        the Koran supports  MAWT AL YAHOOD------therefore  any complaint against the hatred of jews
> IS ISLAMOPHOBIA and an INSULT TO AL NABI.     You want to see love?-----go to a corner near a mosque-----with a megaphone and shout
> MAWT AL YAHOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puts me in mind of the Hook guy, in Finsbury Park mosque.
> 
> I used to live there.
> 
> 
> Not the mosque, I hasten to add.
Click to expand...


you is a limey?      I have distant relatives there----never met them-----
the hook Imam did his thing there?      anyone know how he lost his hands?


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try to understand the DILEMMA        the Koran supports  MAWT AL YAHOOD------therefore  any complaint against the hatred of jews
> IS ISLAMOPHOBIA and an INSULT TO AL NABI.     You want to see love?-----go to a corner near a mosque-----with a megaphone and shout
> MAWT AL YAHOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puts me in mind of the Hook guy, in Finsbury Park mosque.
> 
> I used to live there.
> 
> 
> Not the mosque, I hasten to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you is a limey?      I have distant relatives there----never met them-----
> the hook Imam did his thing there?      anyone know how he lost his hands?
Click to expand...


Yes I'm a Limey. lol.

Yes, he was kicked out of the Mosque, and did his thing on the streets.

He's in US custody right now.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try to understand the DILEMMA        the Koran supports  MAWT AL YAHOOD------therefore  any complaint against the hatred of jews
> IS ISLAMOPHOBIA and an INSULT TO AL NABI.     You want to see love?-----go to a corner near a mosque-----with a megaphone and shout
> MAWT AL YAHOOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puts me in mind of the Hook guy, in Finsbury Park mosque.
> 
> I used to live there.
> 
> 
> Not the mosque, I hasten to add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you is a limey?      I have distant relatives there----never met them-----
> the hook Imam did his thing there?      anyone know how he lost his hands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm a Limey. lol.
> 
> Yes, he was kicked out of the Mosque, and did his thing on the streets.
> 
> He's in US custody right now.
Click to expand...


oh    good----but hard on the prison guards


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As there's effectively two Yaxley-Lennon "threads" going on at the moment, here's a link to the facts as opposed to the RWNJ fantasies out there. FACT CHECK: Was a Far-Right Activist Jailed for Breaching a Court Order Designed to 'Protect Muslim Pedophiles'?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading after the first sentence which is a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
Click to expand...

And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.

They want him dead .  

If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for a post that tries to distinguish facts from hearsay.
> 
> However, while the link is technically correct, it skirts the main issue and fails to include relevant information. Some of that information is in my post #250 above. As noted by someone else, the bias of the linked site is clear from the use of terms such as "far-right" and "conspiracy-mongering" -- these are opinions, not facts.
> 
> Yaxley-Lennon is hardly a completely innocent victim here. He stirred the pot intentionally and must have known there could be consequences. Regardless, information about child rapes and other crimes, often organized, being committed by certain among the recent mass influx of "migrants" to England is being suppressed by government decree. Yaxley-Lennon tried to spread the information. His treatment subsequent to arrest defied normal procedure in a number of ways. Taking this as an effort to silence independent reporting re: "migrants" and to make an example of Tommy is not unreasonable. Calling it government tyranny is also not unreasonable.
> 
> No surprise. Your mind is obviously closed on this issue and you've no interest in information -- directly from my friend in England -- that might be contrary your preconceived notions. Fortunately, others are reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
Click to expand...


The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one living in ignorance. All of these cases has been widely reported and commented on by local and national media.A google search on the trial that Yaxley nearly derailed returns 20000 results.
> 
> Here is a page from his own vile website listing the various trials.
> 
> Muslim grooming gangs and other rape jihad convictions – English Defence League
> 
> As you can see each instance is accompanied by a report from the main stream media that are apparently following a *secret government decree* to cover up these stories. The facts do not support your conspiracy theory.
> 
> In light of this can you now admit that you have been misinformed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
Click to expand...



Your report says 25.5% liar.



They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
Click to expand...


Oops, typo. My mistake.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Oops, typo. .


You misspelled taqiya.


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> here is a little article on the nature of rape facilitators and has many good links.
> 
> How Anti-Fascists Helped Muslim Grooming Gangs in the UK
> 
> Here is an example of the Guarding running interference for the Rape gangs
> 
> Grooming and our ignoble tradition of racialising crime


Hmm, to paraphrase your post on Snopes- if Jay Knott's "the jay report" blog is truly unbiased, why is it framing it's agument "How anti-fascists helped Muslim grooming gangs in the UK"; "anti-fascists"? Such framing is part and parcel of an agenda to create an impression.

Does Jay Knott ever categorizes people as "far right" activists, thus the blog completely compromises any claim that it is presenting an unbiased account. .


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, typo. .
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled taqiya.
Click to expand...

No you did.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Times and the  Telegraph were reporting on the problems of Child sex gangs four years before Yaxley-Lennon appeared on the scene, concentrating solely on Asian/Muslim gangs while ignoring the home grown white/Christian gangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
Click to expand...

It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.
Click to expand...

Anything with more than one Muslim is an Islamic Stronghold.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lying child rape ena
> You vile child rape facilitators are beneath contempt.
> 
> Until the Jack Straw report in 2011 and Alexis Jay report in 2014, there was little, if any reporting on the issues and that was BECAUSE the rapists are Muslim and the children white.
> 
> You can pretend all you want that there are "Christian gangs" out raping children, but as ALL the reposts indicate, this phenomenon is almost entirely Muslim in nature. The girls are called "easy meat" because the perps are racists who select British girls as victims and because the perps are safe in the knowledge that they have the support of repulsive creatures such as yourself.
> 
> The occasional white male pedophile works alone, selects victims from his own community, is not motivated by race and Christianity has nothing to do with his pattern of behavior.  These Muslim rapists work as a group, select victims from a community NOT their own, very much ARE motived by ethnicity, and their being Muslim is central to their pattern of behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.
Click to expand...

Tommy, we already knew that your arse has been the recipient of many an Islamic stronghold.

The powers that be have assigned him to a prison known for its jihadist activities.  They did so as a warning to any who oppose rape jihad and in order to make his life as miserable as possible - provided he even survives


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy, we already knew that your arse has been the recipient of many an Islamic stronghold.
> 
> The powers that be have assigned him to a prison known for its jihadist activities.  They did so as a warning to any who oppose rape jihad and in order to make his life as miserable as possible - provided he even survives
Click to expand...

Or he was sent to a prison near his home so that his family could visit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, typo. .
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled taqiya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you did.
Click to expand...

You are the expert.

How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything with more than one Muslim is an Islamic Stronghold.
Click to expand...

This character is borderline insane.  There are a few of them on this thread manufacturing their alternate facts.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

He is doing quite well out of hate.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything with more than one Muslim is an Islamic Stronghold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This character is borderline insane.  There are a few of them on this thread manufacturing their alternate facts.
Click to expand...

Opposing the brutal rape of children is insane, now, is it?

If true, that would make you about the most sane little fat poof in all of Wales.


----------



## HenryBHough

Why is the Welsh Muslim stronghold named "Finger Bottom"?


----------



## Vagabond63

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Establishment is terrified of being labelled as Islamophobic.
> 
> Yet permits anti semitism with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything with more than one Muslim is an Islamic Stronghold.
Click to expand...

Only to a certain section of the population, the knuckle dragging kind.


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, typo. .
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled taqiya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the expert.
> 
> How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?
Click to expand...

Spelling is clearly not your strong suit, is it? Neither is rational thinking.


----------



## Vagabond63

HenryBHough said:


> Why is the Welsh Muslim stronghold named "Finger Bottom"?


Would that be Finger Bottom, Idaho, or Finger Bottom, Pennsylvania, or Finger Bottom, Tennesse, Ohio or NY state? Welsh settlement in the Americas - Wikipedia


----------



## Vagabond63

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to top even that, they send Robinson to Belmarsh prison, a well- known Islamist stronghold known for its high concentration of Islamist terrorists.
> 
> They want him dead .
> 
> If the authorities get what they wish and he is, indeed,  killed, I would consider that a watershed event.  If the British people stand by meekly, it does not bide well for your future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim prisoner population of Belmarsh prison is around 5% of the total https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=2ahUKEwjihf_rsbnjAhVHTxUIHbt3BaoQFjANegQIBBAB&url=https://www.justiceinspectorates.gov.uk/hmiprisons/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2018/06/Belmarsh-Web-2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1wRz1Wm6DGu0Mjotsd7kB7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your report says 25.5% liar.
> 
> 
> 
> They are controlled by the Akhi,  the place having been described as "a jihadi training camp".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still doesnt show that they control the prison. "Islamic Stronghold" my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything with more than one Muslim is an Islamic Stronghold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This character is borderline insane.  There are a few of them on this thread manufacturing their alternate facts.
Click to expand...


All are Alethophobes.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, typo. .
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled taqiya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the expert.
> 
> How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spelling is clearly not your strong suit, is it? Neither is rational thinking.
Click to expand...


Once you start talking like that, then you lose the argument.

What argument, I ask myself.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, typo. .
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled taqiya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the expert.
> 
> How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spelling is clearly not your strong suit, is it? Neither is rational thinking.
Click to expand...

Opposing the rape of children is completely rational, filth.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.

Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?

Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, typo. .
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled taqiya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the expert.
> 
> How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spelling is clearly not your strong suit, is it? Neither is rational thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you start talking like that, then you lose the argument.
> 
> What argument, I ask myself.
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree with you more, see post #273.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled taqiya.
> 
> 
> 
> No you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the expert.
> 
> How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spelling is clearly not your strong suit, is it? Neither is rational thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you start talking like that, then you lose the argument.
> 
> What argument, I ask myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more, see post #273.
Click to expand...


I can't be bothered.


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!



I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group. 

What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.

You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you did.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the expert.
> 
> How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spelling is clearly not your strong suit, is it? Neither is rational thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you start talking like that, then you lose the argument.
> 
> What argument, I ask myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more, see post #273.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered.
Click to expand...


Yes, thought so.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
Click to expand...


Must you bring up Godwin's Law?


You know nothing about life in 1930's/40's Germany.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the expert.
> 
> How DO you spell that in Urdo, anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling is clearly not your strong suit, is it? Neither is rational thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you start talking like that, then you lose the argument.
> 
> What argument, I ask myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more, see post #273.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, thought so.
Click to expand...



Good for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must you bring up Godwin's Law?
> 
> 
> You know nothing about life in 1930's/40's Germany.
Click to expand...


Perhaps not, but I suspect this group may well do, "Scandal and sensationalism were the mainstay of the paper. As the Jews became more and more the primary focus, any scandal or crime that could be alleged would make its way into the paper. Particularly tales of crimes against Aryan women and girls by the "evil, disgusting, no good Jews!""

: Der Stürmer! www.HolocaustResearchProject.org


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must you bring up Godwin's Law?
> 
> 
> You know nothing about life in 1930's/40's Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not, but I suspect this group may well do: Der Stürmer! www.HolocaustResearchProject.org
Click to expand...


You're offensive. To Jews on this forum.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vagabond63 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
Click to expand...

Pretty much.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!


You are a nutter.
Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.

Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?


----------



## SweetSue92

PoliticalChic said:


> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?



They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.

I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that. 

The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.


----------



## Mindful

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
Click to expand...


You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.

There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
Click to expand...



I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.

And.....England did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.

I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.


----------



## SweetSue92

PoliticalChic said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
Click to expand...


Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.

Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!


You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.

Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.


----------



## Mindful

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
Click to expand...


I don't live there either.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
Click to expand...



There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.

If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...


----------



## Mindful

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...
Click to expand...


Melanie Phillips; one of my favourite journalists.

She was harassed and harangued on a BBC political talk show, just for being Melanie Phillips.  Before she'd even opened her mouth.


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must you bring up Godwin's Law?
> 
> 
> You know nothing about life in 1930's/40's Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not, but I suspect this group may well do: Der Stürmer! www.HolocaustResearchProject.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're offensive. To Jews on this forum.
Click to expand...


Looks like grammar and syntax are not your strong points, but anyway. OK I'll play, given I have no way of distinguishing who is and who is not Jewish, how and to whom have I been offensive?


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must you bring up Godwin's Law?
> 
> 
> You know nothing about life in 1930's/40's Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not, but I suspect this group may well do: Der Stürmer! www.HolocaustResearchProject.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're offensive. To Jews on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like grammar and syntax are not your strong points, but anyway. OK I'll play, given I have no way of distinguishing who is and who is not Jewish, how and to whom have I been offensive?
Click to expand...


You want this to be about you?

The grammar thingy has been tried before. Never worked.


----------



## Capri

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
Click to expand...

You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases

The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.

Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must you bring up Godwin's Law?
> 
> 
> You know nothing about life in 1930's/40's Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not, but I suspect this group may well do: Der Stürmer! www.HolocaustResearchProject.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're offensive. To Jews on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like grammar and syntax are not your strong points, but anyway. OK I'll play, given I have no way of distinguishing who is and who is not Jewish, how and to whom have I been offensive?
Click to expand...


 When you compare the opposition of ideologically and racially motivated mass child rape to those who imposed genocide upon a small ethnic minority, you insult a whole lot more than just the victims of the genocide.

 You insult the very notion of humanity, so twisted and diabolical is your attempt to support the rape of thousands of children through this ruse.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

PoliticalChic said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> England. Our sister nation.
> Gone in so very many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t forget how much of our heritage we gained, took, from England,…Great Britain after 1707….
> 
> 
> 1._Our legal system_…. In 528 Tribonian was selected, with John the Cappodocian, to prepare the new imperial legal code, the Codex Juris Civilis, or the Code of Justinian.. Rome had a legal system dating back to the ‘Twelve Tables,’ written in 451 BCE, based on the 6th century BCE work of  Solon of Athens. Rome, unlike Greece, treated the interpretation of law (statutes and precedents) as a profession.  In 530 a second commission led by Tribonian had the objective of revising the way lawyers were educated. *Fifteen centuries later, the Codex still exerts its influence on Europe and is known as the Civil Law tradition.*
> 
> The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _ Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*. In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.  Under Justinians’ code the emperor is named _nomos empsychos, _“law incarnate.” [See “Justinian’s Flea,” Rosen]
> 
> 
> 
> 2. _The Magna Carta_….Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
> In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
> “Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
> 1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *But, alas, the great and once noble nation has thrown in the towel, bowed to the threats and behavior of a 7th century barbarian cult.*
> 
> “When the Iranian president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad announced in October 2005 that he intended to "wipe Israel off the map," Britain, along with the rest of the civilized world, expressed shock and revulsion. Yet, two days later, thousands of demonstrators took to the streets of London to demand that Israel meet precisely such a fate.
> 
> While shocked demonstrators in Italy, Hungary, Austria and France waved around placards asking *"Israel today, Europe tomorrow?",* London resounded instead to shouts for Israel's destruction. Thousands of demonstrators marched through the city to mark "Al-Quds day"—when Muslims express solidarity with the Palestinian Arabs— on what was effectively *a British march for genocide.
> *
> The crowd chanted: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free," "Zionism, terrorism" and "We are all Hezbollah"; and no one turned a hair.”
> Phillips, “Londonistan,” P. 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to explain the reversal from the people who braved the Nazi bombings….”*We shall* defend our island, whatever the cost may be, *we shall fight on the beaches*, *we shall fight* on the landing grounds, *we shall fight* in the fields and in the streets, *we shall fight* in the hills; *we shall* never surrender.” Churchill….
> 
> …..to a people ready to don the headscarf and grab the ankles?
> 
> 
> 
> And….is this a sign of our future, as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...
Click to expand...



Have you noticed how often those who support child rape indicate a serious post is funny to them?

This is cult behavior in action.


----------



## Coyote

Capri said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
Click to expand...

Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.

There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to multiple factors such as pc over good policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lets summarize, shall we.  If a person opposes the rape of thousands and thousands of British children by Muslim men motivated by ethnicity and Islamic ideology, they are thugs, knuckle draggers, uncivilized, hysterical and hateful.

If they dedicate themselves to protecting, supporting and facilitating these rapists, however, they are simply reacting rationally.

The world has truly gone mad.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
Click to expand...


And the main failure being: government and police did  not  want to be seen as Islamaphobic.


----------



## Capri

Coyote said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
Click to expand...

That's definitely a component of the problem, yes. IMO, the larger and more pressing issue is the impact of a mass influx of non-native peoples, an impact the rulers who created the situation don't want addressed by the people they rule.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the main failure being: government and police did  not  want to be seen as Islamaphobic.
Click to expand...



At its heart, it is simply a conditioned response -- Pavlov rings the dinner bell and the rape defenders salivate.

Leftists have been trained to see Islam as an identity rather than an ideology, and this identity demands protection. if one opposes the behavior of a person of this identity or opposes the tenets of the ideology they follow, they are called racist, Islamophobe, bigots or any of the other accusations the rape supporters in this thread are tossing about.  If they defend the same behavior, they are hailed as tolerant and "rational".

This is what political correctness is all about -- a simple matter of reward/punishment instilled through repetition and reinforced at ever opportunity. It is the product of a culture that no longer believes in itself and so has elevated the other to a position of highest honor. It is the very primitive nature of Islam that makes it inviolate to the left as they indulge in their nihilistic hatred of their own.


----------



## Mindful

Capri said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's definitely a component of the problem, yes. IMO, the larger and more pressing issue is the impact of a mass influx of non-native peoples, an impact the rulers who created the situation don't want addressed by the people they rule.
Click to expand...


One should read about policewoman Maggie Oliver. The only police person with the courage to listen, and do something about it. 

Maggie Oliver


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dogmaphobe said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had their Brexit moment and retreated; they never had their Trump, and mock ours.
> 
> I have let them go. Meaning, I no longer consider them a sister nation and have not for some time. They are really no allies of ours and I am not alone in thinking that.
> 
> The Atlantic from here to there has grown considerably chilly. They have always believed it's all on their side. They are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how often those who support child rape indicate a serious post is funny to them?
> 
> This is cult behavior in action.
Click to expand...




Rectitude, it seems, is in short supply.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Coyote said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
Click to expand...




How generous our societies are, welcoming every immigrant culture, encouraging their values and…eccentricities….what could go wrong???

This:

“ Having allowed the country to turn into a global hub of the Islamic jihad without apparently giving it a second thought, the British establishment is still failing even now— despite the wake-up calls of both 9/11 and the London bomb attacks of 2005—to acknowledge what it is actually facing and take the appropriate action. Instead, it is deep into a policy of appeasement of the phenomenon that threatens it, throwing sops to both radical Islamism and the Muslim community in a panic-stricken attempt to curry favor and buy off the chances of any further attacks.

Britain has a long and inglorious history of appeasing terrorism…. this dubious national trait has been cemented even more firmly into the national psyche by the governing doctrine of multiculturalism, which has made it all but impossible even to acknowledge that this is a problem rooted within the religion of a particular minority community.”                                                                                                         Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 182


*Herein we see the effect of the warning in this adage: If You Don’t Stand for Something, You’ll Fall for Anything. And worse: you society, your values, your heritage, will be subsumed under those of a 7th century barbaric cult.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
Click to expand...

You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?

You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?


----------



## Mindful

PoliticalChic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How generous our societies are, welcoming every immigrant culture, encouraging their values and…eccentricities….what could go wrong???
> 
> This:
> 
> “ Having allowed the country to turn into a global hub of the Islamic jihad without apparently giving it a second thought, the British establishment is still failing even now— despite the wake-up calls of both 9/11 and the London bomb attacks of 2005—to acknowledge what it is actually facing and take the appropriate action. Instead, it is deep into a policy of appeasement of the phenomenon that threatens it, throwing sops to both radical Islamism and the Muslim community in a panic-stricken attempt to curry favor and buy off the chances of any further attacks.
> 
> Britain has a long and inglorious history of appeasing terrorism…. this dubious national trait has been cemented even more firmly into the national psyche by the governing doctrine of multiculturalism, which has made it all but impossible even to acknowledge that this is a problem rooted within the religion of a particular minority community.”                                                                                                         Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 182
> 
> 
> *Herein we see the effect of the warning in this adage: If You Don’t Stand for Something, You’ll Fall for Anything. And worse: you society, your values, your heritage, will be subsumed under those of a 7th century barbaric cult.*
Click to expand...


We've been down that appeasment route before, and look what happened.

OTOH, regarding immigration, one could say we have an obligation, regarding the Colonies. Similar in France, when one sees the banlieus of Paris.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How generous our societies are, welcoming every immigrant culture, encouraging their values and…eccentricities….what could go wrong???
> 
> This:
> 
> “ Having allowed the country to turn into a global hub of the Islamic jihad without apparently giving it a second thought, the British establishment is still failing even now— despite the wake-up calls of both 9/11 and the London bomb attacks of 2005—to acknowledge what it is actually facing and take the appropriate action. Instead, it is deep into a policy of appeasement of the phenomenon that threatens it, throwing sops to both radical Islamism and the Muslim community in a panic-stricken attempt to curry favor and buy off the chances of any further attacks.
> 
> Britain has a long and inglorious history of appeasing terrorism…. this dubious national trait has been cemented even more firmly into the national psyche by the governing doctrine of multiculturalism, which has made it all but impossible even to acknowledge that this is a problem rooted within the religion of a particular minority community.”                                                                                                         Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 182
> 
> 
> *Herein we see the effect of the warning in this adage: If You Don’t Stand for Something, You’ll Fall for Anything. And worse: you society, your values, your heritage, will be subsumed under those of a 7th century barbaric cult.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been down that appeasment route before, and look what happened.
> 
> OTOH, regarding immigration, one could say we have an obligation, regarding the Colonies. Similar in France, when one sees the banlieus of Paris.
Click to expand...



God help you all if Corbyn ever finds himself at #10 Downing.

You wouldn't have another Chamberlain on your hands .it would be more like electing Heinrich Himmler.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can simply call us people who oppose the frothing-at-the-mouth hysteria you present when confronted with rational arguments contradicting your irrational hatred towards any and all Muslims.  Or...maybe you can refer to us by any of the above expressions of childish name calling while we sit back, incredulous, watching you make ridiculous assertions such as implying Christian males raping children in England is rare or, as in another argument, trying to claim the infamous American child rapist, Larry Nasser, is a Muslim.  Child rape and  trafficking are huge problems around the world, but rather than combating these horrific crimes you consistently shift the focus onto the religion of some of the perpetrators.  What is more important to you?  The victims?  Or the fact that Muslims were involved in some of the crimes?  When you consistently defend and elevate a common thug, with a history of assault, and close association with neonazi groups, to Sainthood, because he falsely claimed to have focused the spotlight on abuses that had been well covered in the media long before he took up the anti Muslim banner, one has to ask why?  *His self serving antics could have jeopardized a trial.* The trial of those very criminals you claim to oppose! You simply can’t seem to understand this.
> 
> Now carry on with the silly name calling in lieu of any sort of substantive argument.
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the real point here.This isn't about Muslims..Never has been. Nor is it about the reporting on individual cases
> 
> The issue is the impact on violent crime -- the most heinous of which is child rape -- that the importation of massive numbers of non-English to England and non-Europeans to Europe has had. And the issue is that information about this impact is being suppressed. This has been happening on a smaller scale since the 1970's.
> 
> Saying that Whites or so-called "Christians" commit child rape so sensationalist reporting on Muslim child rape gangs is hate, or saying that it's only a small percentage of Muslims who commit these crimes, or saying that Robinson is associated with purported "neonazi" groups is all beside the point. The point is that government -- British, EU, plus the UN -- has been flooding England (et al) with people from foreign lands and cultures, this has brought a large increase in horrible crimes, and the government is forbidding acknowledgment of the problem it inflicted upon the citizens. Tommy's circumstances are a noisy symptom of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no, I am not missing the real point.
> 
> There was a catostrophic failure of government and police in protecting a vulnerable population.  The failure was due to muktiole factors such as pc over hood policing  and the fact that these kids were poor and lower class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How generous our societies are, welcoming every immigrant culture, encouraging their values and…eccentricities….what could go wrong???
> 
> This:
> 
> “ Having allowed the country to turn into a global hub of the Islamic jihad without apparently giving it a second thought, the British establishment is still failing even now— despite the wake-up calls of both 9/11 and the London bomb attacks of 2005—to acknowledge what it is actually facing and take the appropriate action. Instead, it is deep into a policy of appeasement of the phenomenon that threatens it, throwing sops to both radical Islamism and the Muslim community in a panic-stricken attempt to curry favor and buy off the chances of any further attacks.
> 
> Britain has a long and inglorious history of appeasing terrorism…. this dubious national trait has been cemented even more firmly into the national psyche by the governing doctrine of multiculturalism, which has made it all but impossible even to acknowledge that this is a problem rooted within the religion of a particular minority community.”                                                                                                         Phillips, “Londonistan,” p. 182
> 
> 
> *Herein we see the effect of the warning in this adage: If You Don’t Stand for Something, You’ll Fall for Anything. And worse: you society, your values, your heritage, will be subsumed under those of a 7th century barbaric cult.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been down that appeasment route before, and look what happened.
> 
> OTOH, regarding immigration, one could say we have an obligation, regarding the Colonies. Similar in France, when one sees the banlieus of Paris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> God help you all if Corbyn ever finds himself at #10 Downing.
> 
> You wouldn't have another Chamberlain on your hands .it would be more like electing Heinrich Himmler.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lets summarize, shall we.  If a person opposes the rape of thousands and thousands of British children by Muslim men motivated by ethnicity and Islamic ideology, they are thugs, knuckle draggers, uncivilized, hysterical and hateful.
> 
> If they dedicate themselves to protecting, supporting and facilitating these rapists, however, they are simply reacting rationally.
> 
> The world has truly gone mad.




Well...actually, they are thugs because they tend to assault people, engage in crime, and hang out with neo-nazis.

Rational people recognize that behavior as...well...irrational


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
Click to expand...



I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?

Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?

Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?

*There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.

*The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.

But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
Click to expand...


 My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.


You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.


----------



## The Professor

PoliticalChic said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of them support Trump. It's just not reported.
> 
> There's a power vacuum in the UK. Not a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how often those who support child rape indicate a serious post is funny to them?
> 
> This is cult behavior in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectitude, it seems, is in short supply.
Click to expand...


True.

Those who understand what the word means is also in short supply. I'm sure you sent a lot of posters to their Funk and Wagnalls, and no, you liberal retards. that is not an obscene statement.

Love ya, PC.  Keep up the good fight.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

The Professor said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Europe prior to the Brexit vote, and met an English couple that could have been Tea Party folks.
> 
> And.....they did seize the Iranian ship per America's request.
> 
> I'd count on their foreign policy before Germany's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how often those who support child rape indicate a serious post is funny to them?
> 
> This is cult behavior in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectitude, it seems, is in short supply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Those who understand what the word means is also in short supply. I'm sure you sent a lot of posters to their Funk and Wagnalls, and no, you liberal retards. that is not an obscene statement.
> 
> Love ya, PC.  Keep up the good fight.
Click to expand...



These supporters of child rape do not do so because they are liberal. They do so because they aren't. They are leftists who have decided to throw in their lot with the least liberal ideology on the planet. true, and also true is that they have no moral barometer whatsoever, but it isn't liberalism that drives them to support child rape like they do, but something much darker and more insidious.


----------



## The Professor

Dogmaphobe said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there's no doubt about that. Germany is long gone as an ally as far as I'm concerned; they haven't been our ally for years. Statistically even way back in the Obama years they gave America about a 50% "approval" rating. They don't like us. Their population doesn't like us. With Trump now it's open season.
> 
> Traveling here in the US about ten years or so ago we met a fine British couple in the heartland. Their children lived in the US and they were moving too. Even then, they said, they barely recognized their country. I shared that I had been there in the late 80s and they said I wouldn't even recognize it now. They were getting out before it all got worse. So yes there are conservative liberty-loving people there....but sadly, I guess, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how often those who support child rape indicate a serious post is funny to them?
> 
> This is cult behavior in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectitude, it seems, is in short supply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Those who understand what the word means is also in short supply. I'm sure you sent a lot of posters to their Funk and Wagnalls, and no, you liberal retards. that is not an obscene statement.
> 
> Love ya, PC.  Keep up the good fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These supporters of child rape do not do so because they are liberal. They do so because they aren't. They are leftists who have decided to throw in their lot with the least liberal ideology on the planet. true, and also true is that they have no moral barometer whatsoever, but it isn't liberalism that drives them to support child rape like they do, but something much darker and more insidious.
Click to expand...


That doesn't have a damn thing do with what I said.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

The Professor said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of insanity that possessed the elites, here, but especially in Britain.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, this is quite an expose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how often those who support child rape indicate a serious post is funny to them?
> 
> This is cult behavior in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectitude, it seems, is in short supply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Those who understand what the word means is also in short supply. I'm sure you sent a lot of posters to their Funk and Wagnalls, and no, you liberal retards. that is not an obscene statement.
> 
> Love ya, PC.  Keep up the good fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These supporters of child rape do not do so because they are liberal. They do so because they aren't. They are leftists who have decided to throw in their lot with the least liberal ideology on the planet. true, and also true is that they have no moral barometer whatsoever, but it isn't liberalism that drives them to support child rape like they do, but something much darker and more insidious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't have a damn thing do with what I said.
Click to expand...

So, what were you saying?


----------



## The Professor

Dogmaphobe said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how often those who support child rape indicate a serious post is funny to them?
> 
> This is cult behavior in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rectitude, it seems, is in short supply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Those who understand what the word means is also in short supply. I'm sure you sent a lot of posters to their Funk and Wagnalls, and no, you liberal retards. that is not an obscene statement.
> 
> Love ya, PC.  Keep up the good fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These supporters of child rape do not do so because they are liberal. They do so because they aren't. They are leftists who have decided to throw in their lot with the least liberal ideology on the planet. true, and also true is that they have no moral barometer whatsoever, but it isn't liberalism that drives them to support child rape like they do, but something much darker and more insidious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't have a damn thing do with what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what were you saying?
Click to expand...


Figure it out.  I'm done with you.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
Click to expand...

But you ha e been shown  that yAX


Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
Click to expand...

You dont seem to be much bothered about children raped by non muslim men. And that is the vast majority of victims. Why is that ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you ha e been shown  that yAX
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to be much bothered about children raped by non muslim men. And that is the vast majority of victims. Why is that ?
Click to expand...


The issue is Pakistanis, not Muslims in general.

When English guys, or any other group in multi culti Britain, do that kind of thing, it's more likely to be reported, and something done about it.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
Click to expand...


You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.

Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.

Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?

Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:

Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia

_After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*

The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]

A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]

These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you ha e been shown  that yAX
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to be much bothered about children raped by non muslim men. And that is the vast majority of victims. Why is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The issue is Pakistanis, not Muslims in general.*
> 
> When English guys, or any other group in multi culti Britain, do that kind of thing, it's more likely to be reported, and something done about it.
Click to expand...



Perhaps you should inform Yaxley what the issue is because he doesn’t seem to be aware of it.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
Click to expand...



Where did I put him on a pedestal?


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I put him on a pedestal?
Click to expand...

I didn’t say you did.  I referred to you only in the question I asked in the last paragraph.


----------



## Mindful

Saturday, 26 November 2016
Tommy Robinson's Unfortunate Predicament.

There will be those who think that such harassment of Robinson is correct -- that in order to keep the peace it is necessary to keep an eye on anybody who may have any effect to the contrary. But if that is true, it is curious that such measures were not routinely used on Anjem Choudary in all his years living freely in the community. It would be interesting to know if there are any records of Choudary and his family being harassed by police or removed from establishments while the hate-preacher was on whatever down-time he used to have. Or whether the British police ever routinely raid and search the houses of radical Islamists in the hope of finding errors in their VAT returns and the like.

Douglas Murray. The Henry Jackson Society.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I put him on a pedestal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say you did.  I referred to you only in the question I asked in the last paragraph.
Click to expand...


Why? What had it to do with me?


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I put him on a pedestal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say you did.  I referred to you only in the question I asked in the last paragraph.
Click to expand...


Though it is interesting to note, he does occupy one of your pedestals....

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

 “Working class hero”


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I put him on a pedestal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say you did.  I referred to you only in the question I asked in the last paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? What had it to do with me?
Click to expand...

You are participating in this discussion.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Saturday, 26 November 2016
> Tommy Robinson's Unfortunate Predicament.
> 
> There will be those who think that such harassment of Robinson is correct -- that in order to keep the peace it is necessary to keep an eye on anybody who may have any effect to the contrary. But if that is true, it is curious that such measures were not routinely used on Anjem Choudary in all his years living freely in the community. It would be interesting to know if there are any records of Choudary and his family being harassed by police or removed from establishments while the hate-preacher was on whatever down-time he used to have. Or whether the British police ever routinely raid and search the houses of radical Islamists in the hope of finding errors in their VAT returns and the like.
> 
> Douglas Murray. The Henry Jackson Society.



So because the ball was dropped on one hate monger it should be dropped on another?

Fallacy.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I put him on a pedestal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say you did.  I referred to you only in the question I asked in the last paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? What had it to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are participating in this discussion.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I put him on a pedestal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say you did.  I referred to you only in the question I asked in the last paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? What had it to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are participating in this discussion.
Click to expand...


That's the reason?


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, 26 November 2016
> Tommy Robinson's Unfortunate Predicament.
> 
> There will be those who think that such harassment of Robinson is correct -- that in order to keep the peace it is necessary to keep an eye on anybody who may have any effect to the contrary. But if that is true, it is curious that such measures were not routinely used on Anjem Choudary in all his years living freely in the community. It would be interesting to know if there are any records of Choudary and his family being harassed by police or removed from establishments while the hate-preacher was on whatever down-time he used to have. Or whether the British police ever routinely raid and search the houses of radical Islamists in the hope of finding errors in their VAT returns and the like.
> 
> Douglas Murray. The Henry Jackson Society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because the ball was dropped on one hate monger it should be dropped on another?
> 
> Fallacy.
Click to expand...


I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## MAGAman

Penelope said:


> Israel wanted to be smack dab in the center of the ME.  Also Britain wanted them there to guard the Suez Canal.
> 
> Israel has been threatening Iran, Iraq, Lebanon and Syria since their inception.
> 
> This man is the reason the ME is in shambles: BIBI, Iran didn't start this BIBI did.


 anti-Semite Leftists always find a way to blame Jews or America for everything that triggers them.

Israel has a right to self defense whether that makes you cry or not


----------



## Mindful

I had to go back and look at the original OP, to remind myself what this thread is about.

It's seemed to have morphed into something else,


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> But if that is true, it is curious that such measures were not routinely used on Anjem Choudary in all his years living freely in the community. It would be interesting to know if there are any records of Choudary and his family being harassed by police or removed from establishments while the hate-preacher was on whatever down-time he used to have. Or whether the British police ever routinely raid and search the houses of radical Islamists in the hope of finding errors in their VAT returns and the like.



Seems Douglas Murray was as well informed as most "Tommy" fans seem to be. Here's an excerpt from his Wikipedia article,

In the same year, although they were refused a permit by the then Mayor of London Ken Livingstone, on 25 August the group held a rally in London. *Choudary was summonsed to Bow Street Magistrates' Court in January 2003, on charges which included "exhibiting a notice, advertisement or any other written or pictorial matter", "using apparatus for the amplification of sound", "making a public speech or address" and "organising an assembly".*[29]

The UK government had investigated expelling Bakri even before the terrorist attacks of 11 September 2001, and in July *2003 the headquarters of al-Muhajiroun, and the homes of Bakri and Choudary, were raided by the police.[33]* The following year, under new anti-terrorist legislation, the government announced that it wanted to ban al-Muhajiroun.

*...In November, Choudary and three other followers of Bakri were deported from Lebanon and returned to the UK. Choudary blamed the Foreign and Commonwealth Office for orchestrating their deportations, *
Anjem Choudary - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if that is true, it is curious that such measures were not routinely used on Anjem Choudary in all his years living freely in the community. It would be interesting to know if there are any records of Choudary and his family being harassed by police or removed from establishments while the hate-preacher was on whatever down-time he used to have. Or whether the British police ever routinely raid and search the houses of radical Islamists in the hope of finding errors in their VAT returns and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Douglas Murray was as well informed as most "Tommy" fans seem to be. Here's an excerpt from his Wikipedia article,
> 
> In the same year, although they were refused a permit by the then Mayor of London Ken Livingstone, on 25 August the group held a rally in London. *Choudary was summonsed to Bow Street Magistrates' Court in January 2003, on charges which included "exhibiting a notice, advertisement or any other written or pictorial matter", "using apparatus for the amplification of sound", "making a public speech or address" and "organising an assembly".*[29]
> 
> The UK government had investigated expelling Bakri even before the terrorist attacks of 11 September 2001, and in July *2003 the headquarters of al-Muhajiroun, and the homes of Bakri and Choudary, were raided by the police.[33]* The following year, under new anti-terrorist legislation, the government announced that it wanted to ban al-Muhajiroun.
> 
> *...In November, Choudary and three other followers of Bakri were deported from Lebanon and returned to the UK. Choudary blamed the Foreign and Commonwealth Office for orchestrating their deportations, *
> Anjem Choudary - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Kudos, for trying to gotcha me.  whatever your motives are.

As for Robinson, from what I can see from this case, he's been railing against the establishment, the media, etc. Not against Muslims. He'd lived quite happily amongst them in his home town of Luton.


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> You want this to be about you?



Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for Coyote or Tommy Tainant, but keeping a rational perspective on a problem that is not restricted to just one segment of a population, is hardly creating a protective barrier around anyone. *All* perpertators of these vile deeds should be caught and brought to justice, but that doesn't mean demonising one group.
> 
> What Stephen Yaxley-Lennon does now, is what Der Sturmer did in the 1930's and 40's in Germany- when it raged against Jewish "child sex grooming gangs"; it destorts the genuine picture and, at least in the UK, risks allowing the guilty getting away with their crimes.
> 
> You and your kind are not opposing child rape and I'm certainly NOT defending it, but by focusing on one small group, you and your kind just end up deflecting attention to the majority of child abusers who are white "christian" men. And children continue to suffer as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must you bring up Godwin's Law?
> 
> 
> You know nothing about life in 1930's/40's Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not, but I suspect this group may well do: Der Stürmer! www.HolocaustResearchProject.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're offensive. To Jews on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like grammar and syntax are not your strong points, but anyway. OK I'll play, given I have no way of distinguishing who is and who is not Jewish, how and to whom have I been offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you compare the opposition of ideologically and racially motivated mass child rape to those who imposed genocide upon a small ethnic minority, you insult a whole lot more than just the victims of the genocide.
> 
> You insult the very notion of humanity, so twisted and diabolical is your attempt to support the rape of thousands of children through this ruse.
Click to expand...


I think your meds must be wearing off. I merely pointed out that what Yaxley-Lennon is doing has been done before by experts, demonising an innocent minority, inciting hatred of a minority based on the actions of a tiny minority of that minority. Somehow your addled brain created a convoluted and confused scenario in which I supported child rape, bizarre, but to be expected.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want this to be about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
Click to expand...


Show me the offending statement.


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want this to be about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
Click to expand...

Post #299


----------



## Capri

Dogmaphobe said:


> God help you all if Corbyn ever finds himself at #10 Downing.
> 
> You wouldn't have another Chamberlain on your hands .it would be more like electing Heinrich Himmler.


If only ...

"puppet of a very,very sinister group" - HA! That describes the entire British government. The Lord there was engaging in the same kind of partisan BS that happens daily in the USA.



Coyote said:


> WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?


Because Tommy was reporting, not advocating.
Because the *first* step is to stop the people raping the vulnerable kids from raping the vulnerable kids. The first step in dealing with a fire is to put out the fire; *then* you address what caused the fire.


----------



## Capri

Learn stuff: TR News - Independant Unreported News from around the World


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want this to be about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
Click to expand...


You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?

And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you ha e been shown  that yAX
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to be much bothered about children raped by non muslim men. And that is the vast majority of victims. Why is that ?
Click to expand...



1400 British children were raped by Muslim men in Rotherham, and you claim the vast majority were actually raped by non muslim men?

Assuming the word "vast" means what it means, then please supply evidence that multiple thousands of children in Rotherham were raped by non Muslim men.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy, Coyote and Vagabond - I realize something in your heads has gone completely catywampus as the three of you all confuse evil for virtue. Because of this, you all wish to create a protective verbal barrier around child rapists to help them out as they rape the children of Britain to show the same sort of utter contempt towards Western society as you all show towards any who do not join you as you protect child rapists.
> 
> Being the sensitive fellow I am,  however, I am wondering what to call this all? Should I call you child rape defenders, Child rape supporters,  child rape apologists, child rape  cheerleaders or child rape fanbois and girls?  Would your attitudes be captures more skillfully by child rape enablers, child rape facilitators or child rape maximizers?  Do you fancy another name that expresses why you hate those who oppose rape with this obvious passion and dedication?
> 
> Heaven forbid anybody oppose the rape of children on your watch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
Click to expand...



Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.

Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!


----------



## Capri

Dogmaphobe said:


> 1400 British children were raped by Muslim men in Rotherham, and you claim the vast majority were actually raped by non muslim men?
> 
> Assuming the word "vast" means what it means, then please supply evidence that multiple thousands of children in Rotherham were raped by non Muslim men.


Yeah, look at all those White faces...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you ha e been shown  that yAX
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont seem to be much bothered about children raped by non muslim men. And that is the vast majority of victims. Why is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1400 British children were raped by Muslim men in Rotherham, and you claim the vast majority were actually raped by non muslim men?
> 
> Assuming the word "vast" means what it means, then please supply evidence that multiple thousands of children in Rotherham were raped by non Muslim men.
Click to expand...

I never referenced Rotherham. But over all the vast majority of paedos are white. They seem to get a pass from you and of course Yaxley.

Strangely Yaxley has yet to comment on his friend who was jailed on child abuse charges. 

Another EDL sex abuser jailed

There is a growing list of his paedo mates that he has not commented on.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if that is true, it is curious that such measures were not routinely used on Anjem Choudary in all his years living freely in the community. It would be interesting to know if there are any records of Choudary and his family being harassed by police or removed from establishments while the hate-preacher was on whatever down-time he used to have. Or whether the British police ever routinely raid and search the houses of radical Islamists in the hope of finding errors in their VAT returns and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Douglas Murray was as well informed as most "Tommy" fans seem to be. Here's an excerpt from his Wikipedia article,
> 
> In the same year, although they were refused a permit by the then Mayor of London Ken Livingstone, on 25 August the group held a rally in London. *Choudary was summonsed to Bow Street Magistrates' Court in January 2003, on charges which included "exhibiting a notice, advertisement or any other written or pictorial matter", "using apparatus for the amplification of sound", "making a public speech or address" and "organising an assembly".*[29]
> 
> The UK government had investigated expelling Bakri even before the terrorist attacks of 11 September 2001, and in July *2003 the headquarters of al-Muhajiroun, and the homes of Bakri and Choudary, were raided by the police.[33]* The following year, under new anti-terrorist legislation, the government announced that it wanted to ban al-Muhajiroun.
> 
> *...In November, Choudary and three other followers of Bakri were deported from Lebanon and returned to the UK. Choudary blamed the Foreign and Commonwealth Office for orchestrating their deportations, *
> Anjem Choudary - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kudos, for trying to gotcha me.  whatever your motives are.
> 
> As for Robinson, from what I can see from this case, he's been railing against the establishment, the media, etc. Not against Muslims. He'd lived quite happily amongst them in his home town of Luton.
Click to expand...

She truly nailed your lies.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if that is true, it is curious that such measures were not routinely used on Anjem Choudary in all his years living freely in the community. It would be interesting to know if there are any records of Choudary and his family being harassed by police or removed from establishments while the hate-preacher was on whatever down-time he used to have. Or whether the British police ever routinely raid and search the houses of radical Islamists in the hope of finding errors in their VAT returns and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Douglas Murray was as well informed as most "Tommy" fans seem to be. Here's an excerpt from his Wikipedia article,
> 
> In the same year, although they were refused a permit by the then Mayor of London Ken Livingstone, on 25 August the group held a rally in London. *Choudary was summonsed to Bow Street Magistrates' Court in January 2003, on charges which included "exhibiting a notice, advertisement or any other written or pictorial matter", "using apparatus for the amplification of sound", "making a public speech or address" and "organising an assembly".*[29]
> 
> The UK government had investigated expelling Bakri even before the terrorist attacks of 11 September 2001, and in July *2003 the headquarters of al-Muhajiroun, and the homes of Bakri and Choudary, were raided by the police.[33]* The following year, under new anti-terrorist legislation, the government announced that it wanted to ban al-Muhajiroun.
> 
> *...In November, Choudary and three other followers of Bakri were deported from Lebanon and returned to the UK. Choudary blamed the Foreign and Commonwealth Office for orchestrating their deportations, *
> Anjem Choudary - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kudos, for trying to gotcha me.  whatever your motives are.
> 
> As for Robinson, from what I can see from this case, he's been railing against the establishment, the media, etc. Not against Muslims. He'd lived quite happily amongst them in his home town of Luton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She truly nailed your lies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ? 

Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman



I wondered when you'd get onto that ludicrous attempt at justification.


This says everything about you, Tainant, not Robinson and the Pakistanis.

Oh and, should I be flattered that you are following me around USMB?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered when you'd get onto that ludicrous attempt at justification.
> 
> 
> This says everything about you, Tainant, not Robinson and the Pakistanis.
> 
> Oh and, should I be flattered that you are following me around USMB?
Click to expand...

I am not justifying anything. Only a dickhead would take this story and claim that "the problem is Israelis". That would be racist as well as stupid. Dont you think ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered when you'd get onto that ludicrous attempt at justification.
> 
> 
> This says everything about you, Tainant, not Robinson and the Pakistanis.
> 
> Oh and, should I be flattered that you are following me around USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not justifying anything. Only a dickhead would take this story and claim that "the problem is Israelis". That would be racist as well as stupid. Dont you think ?
Click to expand...


Another stupid analogy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered when you'd get onto that ludicrous attempt at justification.
> 
> 
> This says everything about you, Tainant, not Robinson and the Pakistanis.
> 
> Oh and, should I be flattered that you are following me around USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not justifying anything. Only a dickhead would take this story and claim that "the problem is Israelis". That would be racist as well as stupid. Dont you think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid analogy.
Click to expand...

Why ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered when you'd get onto that ludicrous attempt at justification.
> 
> 
> This says everything about you, Tainant, not Robinson and the Pakistanis.
> 
> Oh and, should I be flattered that you are following me around USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not justifying anything. Only a dickhead would take this story and claim that "the problem is Israelis". That would be racist as well as stupid. Dont you think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid analogy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
Click to expand...


And still you persist.


You think I don't know your little game?


----------



## ESay

Tommy Tainant said:


> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman


What the odds are that this Isrseli citizens are of Arab origin?


----------



## Coyote

Capri said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> God help you all if Corbyn ever finds himself at #10 Downing.
> 
> You wouldn't have another Chamberlain on your hands .it would be more like electing Heinrich Himmler.
> 
> 
> 
> If only ...
> 
> "puppet of a very,very sinister group" - HA! That describes the entire British government. The Lord there was engaging in the same kind of partisan BS that happens daily in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Tommy was reporting, not advocating.
> Because the *first* step is to stop the people raping the vulnerable kids from raping the vulnerable kids. The first step in dealing with a fire is to put out the fire; *then* you address what caused the fire.
Click to expand...

It was already reported.  In the media.  And because of that reporting in the media, not Yaxley, the police and government came out with a huge black eye.  So what exactly did Yaxley expose that wasnt already exposed and was worth jeopardizing a trial for?


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nutter.
> Please explain how wanting a fair trial shows support for anything other than the rule of law.
> 
> Or do you believe that not everyone is entitled to a fair trial ?
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
Click to expand...

Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
Click to expand...

It is noteworthy that Dogmaphobe completely fails to address the fact that man he hero worships falsely accused a 15 yr old kid of assaulting two schoolgirls, leading to the kid being brutally assaulted.  What kind of hero does that?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get downright gleeful when Tommy Robinson DOESN'T get a fair trial and then try to claim you are all about fair trials here?
> 
> You child rape enablers sure come up with some doozies, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
Click to expand...

You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.

tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is noteworthy that Dogmaphobe completely fails to address the fact that man he hero worships falsely accused a 15 yr old kid of assaulting two schoolgirls, leading to the kid being brutally assaulted.  What kind of hero does that?
Click to expand...



I have indulged in no hero worship.

You, however, have indulged in rhetoric aimed at facilitating the rape of more children.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious here (not that I expect a real answer from you passive aggressive weirdos) but *what is your endgame*?
> 
> Why do you support actions that could potentially jeopardize the trials of members of a child trafficking gang?  It makes no sense.  Don't you want them locked up for a long long long time?
> 
> Yaxley seems intent on making this about him...not the victims of these crimes.  His constant putting himself in the limelight is not highlighting the victims but himself - HIS perceived injustice - HIS claim of victimization.  Interesting no?
> 
> *There is bringing light....and there is carrying a torch*.
> 
> *The media *(not Yaxley) exposed these crimes and the government's failures, failures not just in being too PC to do their job, but failures in  ignoring it because the victims were typically from poor, lower class, disfunctional families.  They were vulnerable in many ways,  If he was light - why isn't he out there demanding accountability from the government and politicians?  Why isn't he demanding they better fund their police instead of constantly cutting it?  WHY ISN"T HE ADVOCATING FOR PROGRAMS to help these vulnerable kids?  That would be Light.  And that would be making it about the victims.
> 
> But he isn't....*he is carrying a torch*, and, in the process implicitly encouraging mob violence against ethnic minorities.  We all know what happens when people start carrying torches. It's happening all over the world.  And it doesn't bode well for minority populations in the midst of nativist fervor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
Click to expand...


So...about the points I brought up in my post?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "endgame" is that I oppose the brutal rape of thousands and thousands of British children at the hands of Muslim men.
> 
> 
> You are obviously getting very desperate when you try to characterize those who don't share your fondness for child rape as being Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
Click to expand...



You asked about my end game.

My end game involves the continuation of western, liberal culture, which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture. 

 This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.

You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Capri said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1400 British children were raped by Muslim men in Rotherham, and you claim the vast majority were actually raped by non muslim men?
> 
> Assuming the word "vast" means what it means, then please supply evidence that multiple thousands of children in Rotherham were raped by non Muslim men.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, look at all those White faces...
Click to expand...




…...and even a million children is not enough for these twisted, twisted creatures who think their support for the rapists makes them virtuous.


----------



## Coyote

.,.m,.,po


Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves *the continuation of western, liberal culture, *which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
Click to expand...


How do you propose  to accomplish that?  More to the point...how would torch bearing, violence inciting proclamations and thuggery accomplish that aim?  Would diverse ethnic and religious minorities that may disagree with your views have any place in this liberal culture of yours?


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really tend to miss the point, I am not sure if it is deliberate obfuscation or accidental density.
> 
> Again...the childish name calling, since I doubt a single person here  supports the rape of children.  Most oppose it regardless of the religion of the perpetrator.
> 
> Opposing is not an endgame.  It is simply a declaration of feeling.  What do you Think should be done about?  Torch carrying mobs?
> 
> Here is an incident from someone directly inspired by Robinson’s accusations against an innocent person:
> 
> Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia
> 
> _After a Syrian refugee boy was assaulted in a school bullying incident in October 2018, *Robinson falsely accused the victim of having previously attacked two schoolgirls.*
> 
> The 15-year-old refugee was dragged to the floor by his neck and told by his attacker, "I'll drown you", while water was forced into his mouth. The boy's arm was in a cast after it had been broken in a separate assault.[84] His sister had also been assaulted.[85]
> 
> A 16-year-old boy believed to be the attacker, who was interviewed by police and given a court summons, had shared numerous social media posts by Robinson.[84] *On Facebook, Robinson subsequently posted a screenshot of a message from a mother saying her daughter had been bullied and he accused the refugee of being the bully. *However, the mother responded on Robinson's Facebook page informing him this was false.[86] Robinson *also made a false allegation using a photo stolen from a news article on a teenage cancer patient*.[87]
> 
> These events forced the refugee's family to relocate because "the level of abuse the children have received has become too much".[88] The family decided to move elsewhere in West Yorkshire.[89]_​This is the person you have put on a pedestal.  Is more of this form of “activism” your endgame?  How about you Mindful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves the continuation of western, liberal culture, which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
Click to expand...


Does your heart empathize with the Syrian refugee child who was assaulted and had his arm broken because of Yaxley’s false accusations?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves the continuation of western, liberal culture, which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your heart empathize with the Syrian refugee child who was assaulted and had his arm broken because of Yaxley’s false accusations?
Click to expand...



Sure.



I am most unlike you, after all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> .,.m,.,po




Finally, something we can agree upon.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> .,.m,.,po
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah -- the "childish name calling" bit.
> 
> Since we are living in an Orwellian world, I guess when the three of you call people every name in the book for not joining you in supporting Muslim men raping thousands of British children, that would be a sign of maturity, then!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves *the continuation of western, liberal culture, *which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you propose  to accomplish that?  More to the point...how would torch bearing, violence inciting proclamations and thuggery accomplish that aim?  Would diverse ethnic and religious minorities that may disagree with your views have any place in this liberal culture of yours?
Click to expand...



Raping children is not liberal, even if you think opposing it is the stuff of fascism.

It's odd how you only apply the word "thuggery to those who oppose your rapist friends, and not the rapists, themselves.  They degraded these poor children because they were british instead of Islamic, and they went WAY beyond mere rape. Are you completely ignorant of the behavior detailed in the reports?

 You direct SO much bile against those who oppose these racist bastards and absolutely NONE against the child rapists.  It is obvious whose side you are on here.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves the continuation of western, liberal culture, which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your heart empathize with the Syrian refugee child who was assaulted and had his arm broken because of Yaxley’s false accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I am most unlike you, after all.
Click to expand...

 Evidently.  

I cant understand why lionize a man who does that, and has a history of that sort of thing.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .,.m,.,po
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually address any of the questions or substantive content?
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves *the continuation of western, liberal culture, *which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you propose  to accomplish that?  More to the point...how would torch bearing, violence inciting proclamations and thuggery accomplish that aim?  Would diverse ethnic and religious minorities that may disagree with your views have any place in this liberal culture of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Raping children is not liberal, even if you think opposing it is the stuff of fascism.
> 
> It's odd how you only apply the word "thuggery to those who oppose your rapist friends, and not the rapists, themselves.  They degraded these poor children because they were british instead of Islamic, and they went WAY beyond mere rape. Are you completely ignorant of the behavior detailed in the reports?
> 
> You direct SO much bile against those who oppose these racist bastards and absolutely NONE against the child rapists.  It is obvious whose side you are on here.
Click to expand...

I apply the term "thuggery" to those engage in it.  Assaults, encouraging violence against innocent people (like the refugee child I mentioned).  Would you not consider that thuggery?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .,.m,.,po
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly do have that Islamist arrogance and sense of entitlement down pat.
> 
> tell me -- were you raised to think Islamic men should be able to rape as many Kaffir children as they wished, or did you develop such opinions as an adult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves *the continuation of western, liberal culture, *which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you propose  to accomplish that?  More to the point...how would torch bearing, violence inciting proclamations and thuggery accomplish that aim?  Would diverse ethnic and religious minorities that may disagree with your views have any place in this liberal culture of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Raping children is not liberal, even if you think opposing it is the stuff of fascism.
> 
> It's odd how you only apply the word "thuggery to those who oppose your rapist friends, and not the rapists, themselves.  They degraded these poor children because they were british instead of Islamic, and they went WAY beyond mere rape. Are you completely ignorant of the behavior detailed in the reports?
> 
> You direct SO much bile against those who oppose these racist bastards and absolutely NONE against the child rapists.  It is obvious whose side you are on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apply the term "thuggery" to those engage in it.  Assaults, encouraging violence against innocent people (like the refugee child I mentioned).  Would you not consider that thuggery?
Click to expand...

Yet those who rape 11 and 12 year olds are your heroes.

You are WAY beyond a mere hypocrite, Islamist.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .,.m,.,po
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...about the points I brought up in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves *the continuation of western, liberal culture, *which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you propose  to accomplish that?  More to the point...how would torch bearing, violence inciting proclamations and thuggery accomplish that aim?  Would diverse ethnic and religious minorities that may disagree with your views have any place in this liberal culture of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Raping children is not liberal, even if you think opposing it is the stuff of fascism.
> 
> It's odd how you only apply the word "thuggery to those who oppose your rapist friends, and not the rapists, themselves.  They degraded these poor children because they were british instead of Islamic, and they went WAY beyond mere rape. Are you completely ignorant of the behavior detailed in the reports?
> 
> You direct SO much bile against those who oppose these racist bastards and absolutely NONE against the child rapists.  It is obvious whose side you are on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apply the term "thuggery" to those engage in it.  Assaults, encouraging violence against innocent people (like the refugee child I mentioned).  Would you not consider that thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet those who rape 11 and 12 year olds are your heroes.
> 
> You are WAY beyond a mere hypocrite, Islamist.
Click to expand...

Do you not consider promoting assault on a child by falsely accusing him of assault to be thuggery?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .,.m,.,po
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about my end game.
> 
> My end game involves *the continuation of western, liberal culture, *which places us at odds because you support the Islamization of western culture.
> 
> This is a case in point -- Muslim men target Kaffir children and you side with the Muslim men.  I am sympathetic to the children, instead. I have a heart and can empathize with the plight of the poor children.
> 
> You have nothing but your Islamic agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you propose  to accomplish that?  More to the point...how would torch bearing, violence inciting proclamations and thuggery accomplish that aim?  Would diverse ethnic and religious minorities that may disagree with your views have any place in this liberal culture of yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Raping children is not liberal, even if you think opposing it is the stuff of fascism.
> 
> It's odd how you only apply the word "thuggery to those who oppose your rapist friends, and not the rapists, themselves.  They degraded these poor children because they were british instead of Islamic, and they went WAY beyond mere rape. Are you completely ignorant of the behavior detailed in the reports?
> 
> You direct SO much bile against those who oppose these racist bastards and absolutely NONE against the child rapists.  It is obvious whose side you are on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apply the term "thuggery" to those engage in it.  Assaults, encouraging violence against innocent people (like the refugee child I mentioned).  Would you not consider that thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet those who rape 11 and 12 year olds are your heroes.
> 
> You are WAY beyond a mere hypocrite, Islamist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not consider promoting assault on a child by falsely accusing him of assault to be thuggery?
Click to expand...

The issue, here, is your supporting the rape of thousands of children.

You do not call that thuggery or even offer the most tepid objection to it.  That is because your role is to help deliver even more children into the clutches of the rapists through all your insidious rhetoric.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> .,.m,.,po
> How do you propose  to accomplish that?  More to the point...how would torch bearing, violence inciting proclamations and thuggery accomplish that aim?  Would diverse ethnic and religious minorities that may disagree with your views have any place in this liberal culture of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raping children is not liberal, even if you think opposing it is the stuff of fascism.
> 
> It's odd how you only apply the word "thuggery to those who oppose your rapist friends, and not the rapists, themselves.  They degraded these poor children because they were british instead of Islamic, and they went WAY beyond mere rape. Are you completely ignorant of the behavior detailed in the reports?
> 
> You direct SO much bile against those who oppose these racist bastards and absolutely NONE against the child rapists.  It is obvious whose side you are on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apply the term "thuggery" to those engage in it.  Assaults, encouraging violence against innocent people (like the refugee child I mentioned).  Would you not consider that thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet those who rape 11 and 12 year olds are your heroes.
> 
> You are WAY beyond a mere hypocrite, Islamist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not consider promoting assault on a child by falsely accusing him of assault to be thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue, here, is your supporting the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> You do not call that thuggery or even offer the most tepid objection to it.  That is because your role is to help deliver even more children into the clutches of the rapists through all your insidious rhetoric.
Click to expand...

How is it you are completely incapable of condemning violence against children, instead you answer with deflection.

I have no problem being absolutely and unequivalently (as opposed to your weaseling) clear about where I stand.  I oppose and abhor pedos and child traffickers.  I dont care if they are Muslim, Christian, or Martian.  I oppose any violence against children and I abhor the scapegoating of innocent people.

See that wasnt very hard because I am very clear on my position and the ethnicity of the criminal or the victim makes no difference.

And let me add, rape is not thuggery.  It is far more brutal.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raping children is not liberal, even if you think opposing it is the stuff of fascism.
> 
> It's odd how you only apply the word "thuggery to those who oppose your rapist friends, and not the rapists, themselves.  They degraded these poor children because they were british instead of Islamic, and they went WAY beyond mere rape. Are you completely ignorant of the behavior detailed in the reports?
> 
> You direct SO much bile against those who oppose these racist bastards and absolutely NONE against the child rapists.  It is obvious whose side you are on here.
> 
> 
> 
> I apply the term "thuggery" to those engage in it.  Assaults, encouraging violence against innocent people (like the refugee child I mentioned).  Would you not consider that thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet those who rape 11 and 12 year olds are your heroes.
> 
> You are WAY beyond a mere hypocrite, Islamist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not consider promoting assault on a child by falsely accusing him of assault to be thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue, here, is your supporting the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> You do not call that thuggery or even offer the most tepid objection to it.  That is because your role is to help deliver even more children into the clutches of the rapists through all your insidious rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you are completely incapable of condemning violence against children, instead you answer with deflection.
> 
> I have no problem being absolutely and unequivalently (as opposed to your weaseling) clear about where I stand.  I oppose and abhor pedos and child traffickers.  I dont care if they are Muslim, Christian, or Martian.  I oppose any violence against children and I abhor the scapegoating of innocent people.
> 
> See that wasnt very hard because I am very clear on my position and the ethnicity of the criminal or the victim makes no difference.
Click to expand...

Wow, are you ever projecting here, Islamist rape supporter.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apply the term "thuggery" to those engage in it.  Assaults, encouraging violence against innocent people (like the refugee child I mentioned).  Would you not consider that thuggery?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet those who rape 11 and 12 year olds are your heroes.
> 
> You are WAY beyond a mere hypocrite, Islamist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not consider promoting assault on a child by falsely accusing him of assault to be thuggery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue, here, is your supporting the rape of thousands of children.
> 
> You do not call that thuggery or even offer the most tepid objection to it.  That is because your role is to help deliver even more children into the clutches of the rapists through all your insidious rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you are completely incapable of condemning violence against children, instead you answer with deflection.
> 
> I have no problem being absolutely and unequivalently (as opposed to your weaseling) clear about where I stand.  I oppose and abhor pedos and child traffickers.  I dont care if they are Muslim, Christian, or Martian.  I oppose any violence against children and I abhor the scapegoating of innocent people.
> 
> See that wasnt very hard because I am very clear on my position and the ethnicity of the criminal or the victim makes no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, are you ever projecting here, Islamist rape supporter.
Click to expand...

Thst is all you can come up with?  You are incapable of denouncing Yaxley's actions on a child?

Why am I not surprised.....


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want this to be about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
Click to expand...


Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.

Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence. 

Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.

Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.

Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.


----------



## Mindful

Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want this to be about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
Click to expand...


A whole screed of nothingness.

There's no such thing as a modern day Nazi.


----------



## Vagabond63

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A whole screed of nothingness.
> 
> There's no such thing as a modern day Nazi.
Click to expand...


Neo-Nazism - Wikipedia


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A whole screed of nothingness.
> 
> There's no such thing as a modern day Nazi.
Click to expand...

You know he is correct so you choose not to engage.


----------



## Capri

Tommy Tainant said:


> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman


The odds that will happen? Nil because he's been imprisoned. Had he not been imprisoned, one would guess the odds were pretty high, but we'll never know.



ESay said:


> What the odds are that this Isrseli citizens are of Arab origin?


Pretty high. It's a culture thing.



Coyote said:


> It was already reported. In the media. And because of that reporting in the media, not Yaxley, the police and government came out with a huge black eye. So what exactly did Yaxley expose that wasnt already exposed and was worth jeopardizing a trial for?


The media reported individual instances for a day each. Yaxley exposed the organization of it and the origin of it as a Muslim immigrant phenomenon.If others were reporting on it, so what? Just because one news source covers something doesn't mean others don't. Knowledge of the extent and the source of the problem wasn't widespread. The root issue of the mass importation of non-British to Britain bringing an increase in horrific, violent crime wasn't being addressed widely; was, in fact, being downplayed.
.


Coyote said:


> You are incapable of denouncing Yaxley's actions on a child?


Yaxley didn't harm any child nor encourage violence against anyone. If reporting facts leads someone to vigilante action that results in someone's harm, it's entirely on the vigilante.



Vagabond63 said:


> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.


There is no evidence that he's racist or a White Supremacist. That is, unless one believes that people of European heritage wanting to preserve European heritage in Europe is racist and/or supremacist. It isn't.
Racism, White Supremacy, and National Socialism aren't synonymous. Because so-called neo-Nazis are generally racist thugs, many National Socialists want to be distinguished from them and disassociated from the NAZI moniker; others want to co-opt it.



Mindful said:


> There's no such thing as a modern day Nazi.


Technically, you're right. In practice, there is such a thing as a modern-day "Nazi" as there are National Socialist parties and organizations extant in much of the Western world. The largest American group doesn't want "NAZI" applied to it, for the reason noted above, while the second largest embraces it.


----------



## Mindful

Capri said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one for yaxley to tackle. What are the odds that will happen ?
> 
> Twelve Israeli teenagers held in Cyprus over alleged rape of British woman
> 
> 
> 
> The odds that will happen? Nil because he's been imprisoned. Had he not been imprisoned, one would guess the odds were pretty high, but we'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the odds are that this Isrseli citizens are of Arab origin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty high. It's a culture thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was already reported. In the media. And because of that reporting in the media, not Yaxley, the police and government came out with a huge black eye. So what exactly did Yaxley expose that wasnt already exposed and was worth jeopardizing a trial for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media reported individual instances for a day each. Yaxley exposed the organization of it and the origin of it as a Muslim immigrant phenomenon.If others were reporting on it, so what? Just because one news source covers something doesn't mean others don't. Knowledge of the extent and the source of the problem wasn't widespread. The root issue of the mass importation of non-British to Britain bringing an increase in horrific, violent crime wasn't being addressed widely; was, in fact, being downplayed.
> .
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of denouncing Yaxley's actions on a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yaxley didn't harm any child nor encourage violence against anyone. If reporting facts leads someone to vigilante action that results in someone's harm, it's entirely on the vigilante.
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence that he's racist or a White Supremacist. That is, unless one believes that people of European heritage wanting to preserve European heritage in Europe is racist and/or supremacist. It isn't.
> Racism, White Supremacy, and National Socialism aren't synonymous. Because so-called neo-Nazis are generally racist thugs, many National Socialists want to be distinguished from them and disassociated from the NAZI moniker; others want to co-opt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically, you're right. In practice, there is such a thing as a modern-day "Nazi" as there are National Socialist parties and organizations extant in much of the Western world. The largest American group doesn't want "NAZI" applied to it, for the reason noted above, while the second largest embraces it.
Click to expand...


Are they into Eugenics? German style?


----------



## Coyote

L. Pl


Vagabond63 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want this to be about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
Click to expand...


This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.

I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.   

You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.


----------



## Vagabond63

Coyote said:


> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
Click to expand...


I think this has as much relevence now as it did then, I've just "updated" it a bit,

"First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Muslims, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Muslim.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me."---Martin Niemöller


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, YOU made the accusation that I had offended Jewish people, I merely asked who? and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
Click to expand...


That's right.

The left wing newspapers are full of it:

More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'


----------



## Dogmaphobe

By listening to these repulsive child rape defenders, one would almost think Jews were running all over Europe raping children, such idiotic comparisons the sick, twisted things are making.

How utterly beneath contempt to reference the holocaust in order to support the rape of thousands and thousands of children.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this has as much relevence now as it did then, I've just "updated" it a bit,
> 
> "First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Muslims, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Muslim.
> 
> Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me."---Martin Niemöller
Click to expand...



You refuse to speak for the children being raped as an expression of ethnic persecution and you have the audacity to post this, you sick freak!


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the offending statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Post #299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
Click to expand...

Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.  

Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.

You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.

Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.

There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?

I dont think any of this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.

How can you buy into it?


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
Click to expand...


None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.

This of yours:


"Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."

This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
Click to expand...


Be careful, mindful.

If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.

Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
Click to expand...


2019 is not 1937.

More like 1478.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are likening that to Tommy Robinson and the Pakistani Muslims of Rotherham? Seriously?
> 
> And I, as a Jew, find those comparisons to Nazi times, sickening and offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
Click to expand...


Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.

I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.

It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.

That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
Click to expand...


I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. *It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.*
Click to expand...


Like you accuse opponents of supporting child rape eh?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. *It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you accuse opponents of supporting child rape eh?
Click to expand...



 Your fellow Muslims imprison and gang rape thousands of British children, and you defend that by treating it as inconsequential and the negative reaction to it the product of prejudice. Meanwhile, you point to one single Arab boy who was misidentified and then punched in the face as something MUCH more important to you than the mere rape of a few thousand Kaffir children.

Yes, you are a child rape supporter. You are a child rape defender, a child rape facilitator and a child rape enabler.

Have I made myself clear?


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. *It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you accuse opponents of supporting child rape eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your fellow Muslims imprison and gang rape thousands of British children, and you defend that by treating it as inconsequential and the negative reaction to it the product of prejudice. Meanwhile, you point to one single Arab boy who was misidentified and then punched in the face as something MUCH more important to you than the mere rape of a few thousand Kaffir children.
> 
> Yes, you are a child rape supporter. You are a child rape defender, a child rape facilitator and a child rape enabler.
> 
> *Have I made myself clear?*
Click to expand...



Thank you for clarifying what a joke you are.

It is impossible to take some one seriously who uses the brutal crime of child rape to further his own program of systemic demonization of particular ethnic groups.  If you truly cared about these kids I would think you would be demanding that some sort of attention be brought onto their circumstances.  Why were they vulnerable?  Why were they largely ignored?  These weren’t upper class or middle class kids.  What is being done to prevent this from happening again?  Because it will.  These kids are vulnerable to traffickers be they Muslim or anyone else.  They are they same kids being preyed on all over the world.  The thing is I never see you address that.  Dont you want to stop it?  Prosecuting the groomers and perpetrators is a good step, but that isn’t going to stop a new bunch coming in and promising the world to these broken kids and then abusing them.  Don’t you care about stopping the cycle, or do you only care about targeting Muslims.

When the infamous American pedo Larry Nasser was caught, where was your ounce of concern for his hundreds of victims?  Your concern was to post an article falsely claiming Nasser to be a Muslim!

If you care, you need to address the factors that make these kids vulnerable at the same as you need to place good community policing above of  “political sensitivity”.   And you need to properly fund it.  That is something the rightists are loathe to do just as the leftists are to PC about it.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The atrocity that was inflicted on Europe’s Jewish population at the hands of the Nazis beggars belief both in its scale and savagery. As you well know the Holocaust didn’t happen all in one fell swoop, it was incremental, designed initially to “encourage” German Jews to leave Germany. Part of this campaign was a sustained propaganda effort that demonised Jews in Germany, comparing them to sewer rats, perverts and degenerates of all types.
> 
> Spin it any way you like, but the fact remains that there are chilling but valid comparisons to be made with far-Right propaganda against Muslims in both this country and the USA, with similar propaganda disseminated by the Nazis in the 1930’s and 40’s. *Which is why I’m surprised that as a Jewish person yourself, you should take offence.
> 
> Surely the cry of “Never again!” should apply to any minority group and we should all be vigilant and stand up to anyone espousing or inciting religious or racial/ethnic hatred.*
> 
> Are there evil Muslims? Of course there are, but that doesn’t mean all Muslims are evil. The same applies to Jewish people, Christians, Atheists, Hindus, etc.
> 
> Stephen Yaxley-Lennon IS a thug and a criminal, as well as being a racist and white supremacist. Invoke Godwin’s Law till you’re blue in the face but to me, that makes him a modern day Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
Click to expand...


We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.

I am not demonising Muslims!


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
Click to expand...


It is nothing like 1937.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nothing like 1937.
Click to expand...

The rhetoric and the demonization against immigrants absolutely is.  The question how far will it go?  That is the key difference.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nothing like 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rhetoric and the demonization against immigrants absolutely is.  The question how far will it go?  That is the key difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely isn't. And it's a different topic to the Rotherham issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> L. Pl
> This is what I dont understand, that some who's own people suffered horrific persecution can stand by and seemingly support the demonization and persecution of other groups using the same tactics.
> 
> I never thought something like the holocaust could ever be repeated but now I am not so sure.  I am wstching the erosion and destruction of the institutions and values that protected us from such an event, the rise of rightwing populist authoritarians around the world and the ramping up of divisive demonizing rhetoric.
> 
> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ?  No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.
> 
> I am not demonising Muslims!
Click to expand...

Yet Yaxley actively demonizes Muslims.  He falsely targeted a refugee child.  Because he was a Muslim immigrant and Yaxley was riding high on the “immigrants/Muslims” are rapists bandwagon.  How is scapegoating standing up to the establishment?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nothing like 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rhetoric and the demonization against immigrants absolutely is.  The question how far will it go?  That is the key difference.
Click to expand...

I know you hate Jews, but Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.

You only dredge up the holocaust because you support your fellow Muslims raping kids and have seized upon a particularly diabolical way to try to trick gullible people into joining you.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nothing like 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rhetoric and the demonization against immigrants absolutely is.  The question how far will it go?  That is the key difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely isn't. And it's a different topic to the Rotherham issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, it is intertwined with Rotherham.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> The left wing newspapers are full of it:
> 
> More than 100 antisemitic incidents recorded in UK every month as bigots 'become more confident'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.
> 
> I am not demonising Muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Yaxley actively demonizes Muslims.  He falsely targeted a refugee child.  Because he was a Muslim immigrant and Yaxley was riding high on the “immigrants/Muslims” are rapists bandwagon.  How is scapegoating standing up to the establishment?
Click to expand...


This is pointless. I'm done with this topic.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, mindful.
> 
> If you don't join the child rape support squad you will get called a Nazi.
> 
> Islamists learned this trick back during their days of collaborating with the real Nazis. It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nothing like 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rhetoric and the demonization against immigrants absolutely is.  The question how far will it go?  That is the key difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you hate Jews, but Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> You only dredge up the holocaust because you support your fellow Muslims raping kids and have seized upon a particularly diabolical way to try to trick gullible people into joining you.
Click to expand...


I have to admit I was shocked when you hit “agree” on my post to you....but then I saw you deleted it.  Freudian slip?  And again you completely ignore the the points I made and resort to this predictable drivel.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nothing like 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rhetoric and the demonization against immigrants absolutely is.  The question how far will it go?  That is the key difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you hate Jews, but Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> You only dredge up the holocaust because you support your fellow Muslims raping kids and have seized upon a particularly diabolical way to try to trick gullible people into joining you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit I was shocked when you hit “agree” on my post to you....but then I saw you deleted it.  Freudian slip?  And again you completely ignore the the points I made and resort to this predictable drivel.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is not 1937.
> 
> More like 1478.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1937 is accurate.  Look at the rise of rightwing populism around the world.  Look at the rise in nativism and religious nationalism.  None of those bode well for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nothing like 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rhetoric and the demonization against immigrants absolutely is.  The question how far will it go?  That is the key difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you hate Jews, but Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> You only dredge up the holocaust because you support your fellow Muslims raping kids and have seized upon a particularly diabolical way to try to trick gullible people into joining you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit I was shocked when you hit “agree” on my post to you....but then I saw you deleted it.  Freudian slip?  And again you completely ignore the the points I made and resort to this predictable drivel.
Click to expand...

My phone malfunctioned.

Don't worry, though, I don't agree with your JihadI tactics of dredging up the holocaust to try to whip up support for rape jihadists .


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.
> 
> I am not demonising Muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Yaxley actively demonizes Muslims.  He falsely targeted a refugee child.  Because he was a Muslim immigrant and Yaxley was riding high on the “immigrants/Muslims” are rapists bandwagon.  How is scapegoating standing up to the establishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pointless. I'm done with this topic.
Click to expand...


That is fine with me....your main contribution seems to be deflection when your internal inconsistencies are pointed out.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on
> 
> British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.
> 
> I am not demonising Muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Yaxley actively demonizes Muslims.  He falsely targeted a refugee child.  Because he was a Muslim immigrant and Yaxley was riding high on the “immigrants/Muslims” are rapists bandwagon.  How is scapegoating standing up to the establishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pointless. I'm done with this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is fine with me....your main contribution seems to be deflection when your https://www.coxautoinc.com/feed/ inconsistencies are pointed out.
Click to expand...


She's Jewish 

We already know how you are in that regard ..you will use the plight of the Jewish people if you think it helps your Islamic agenda, but you do not like them and you absolutely despise their homeland.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.
> 
> I am not demonising Muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Yaxley actively demonizes Muslims.  He falsely targeted a refugee child.  Because he was a Muslim immigrant and Yaxley was riding high on the “immigrants/Muslims” are rapists bandwagon.  How is scapegoating standing up to the establishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pointless. I'm done with this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is fine with me....your main contribution seems to be deflection when your https://www.coxautoinc.com/feed/ inconsistencies are pointed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's Jewish
> 
> We already know how you are in that regard ..you will use the plight of the Jewish people if you think it helps your Islamic agenda, but you do not like them and you absolutely despise their homeland.
Click to expand...

Another Freudian phone slip Dogma?  You just hit funny agree on my post above


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...so I cant understand how you can support people like Yaxley who's intent is to stir up hate towards targeted groups.  Not rapists, but just rapists of a particular ethnic and religious category.
> 
> Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group.
> 
> You call Yaxley a journalist and totally brush off the fact that he falsely accuses people and causes harm.  As if it is like any other journalist.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  We are are all familiar with the common antisemitic canards.  And we are familiar with the similar canards spread about portraying muslims and immigrants broadly as rapists and pedos.
> 
> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers.  That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them.  So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?  If he falsely accuses specific Jews of being involved in this...is that simply an acceptable byproduct of sloppy "journalism"?
> 
> I dont think any of questions on this, Yaxley or the examole I gave, is journalism.  Not when it seeks to demonize an entire group of people and promote canards.
> 
> How can you buy into it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.
> 
> I am not demonising Muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Yaxley actively demonizes Muslims.  He falsely targeted a refugee child.  Because he was a Muslim immigrant and Yaxley was riding high on the “immigrants/Muslims” are rapists bandwagon.  How is scapegoating standing up to the establishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pointless. I'm done with this topic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that applies to me. I'm not buying into anything. Certainly not moral relevance, concerning Jews. I'm making up my own mind about current  events.
> 
> This of yours:
> 
> 
> "Even you buy into with remarks like "its their culture" blurring then all into one subhuman group."
> 
> This is not happening. The UK  bends over backwards to accommodate Muslim culture. And a Muslim  Pakistani woman comes  on British TV to explain about their 'culture'. I think I posted that clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims.  You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly.  When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again.  It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents.  Not children.  Not victims.  But a scapegoat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking on two different platforms here. You are accusing me of all manner of heinous activities. When I've stated over and over again that Tommy Robinson us standing up to the British establishment for its appalling handling of the Rotherham scandal.
> 
> I am not demonising Muslims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Yaxley actively demonizes Muslims.  He falsely targeted a refugee child.  Because he was a Muslim immigrant and Yaxley was riding high on the “immigrants/Muslims” are rapists bandwagon.  How is scapegoating standing up to the establishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pointless. I'm done with this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 270131
Click to expand...

You certainly do turn a blind eye to your fellow Muslim's rape of the Kaffir children, true.


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> ...It's an agitprop technique called turnspeak where people are accused of the very thing embodied by the accuser.



Looks like our alethophobic friend is projecting again.


----------



## Vagabond63

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.



Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

These children are being raped because of the cultural and ideological attitudes of the perpetrators -- attitudes towards females, attitudes towards western culture, attitudes of superiority based upon the doctrine they follow, and commands within that doctrine that justifies their behavior.

One cannot possibly deal with this situation without dealing first with all those such as the vermin in this thread who have dedicated themselves to assisting them.  I happen to think a few weeks of being gang raped in the most brutal way imaginable might do the trick, but that's just me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vagabond63 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
Click to expand...



It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one. 

Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.

 You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> These children are being raped because of the cultural and ideological attitudes of the perpetrators -- attitudes towards females, attitudes towards western culture, attitudes of superiority based upon the doctrine they follow, and commands within that doctrine that justifies their behavior.
> 
> One cannot possibly deal with this situation without dealing first with all those such as the vermin in this thread who have dedicated themselves to assisting them.  I happen to think a few weeks of being gang raped in the most brutal way imaginable might do the trick, but that's just me.


Projecting.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
Click to expand...

Well finally you are being honest.
It isn’t about kids at all.
It is about Muslims.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Opposing Coyote's people gang raping kids is JUST like putting 6 million Jews in the ovens, folks!

Coyote says so!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well finally you are being honest.
> It isn’t about kids at all.
> It is about Muslims.
Click to expand...

I was honest in all the comparisons I used to debunk his idiotic comparisons.

Take your Jihad and shove it, you soulless bitch.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
Click to expand...


I think the rape claims belong in the canard category and is sad you can recognize that.  It is an often used too rally a population against “the other”.  Southern whites made that claim about blacks. As was already pointed out, it was made Jews and a whole host of immigrant groups. Like many claims there is often a kernal of truth that is then greatly exaggerated to demonize.  New immigrant groups in Europe slow a slightly higher rate of crime, but that bump goes down over time.

Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.  Minority populations are vulnerable in a way they haven’t been for years, even if they have lived there over a thousand years like Egyptian Copts or Indian Muslims or Yazidis.  Others, with a lengthy heritage are under threat of genocide, such as the Rohinga.  Perpetrating these canards doesn’t do a thing to help the real victims of real crimes such as the children in Rotherham.  Better policing, a better social safetynet, and better funding are what is needed.


So that is why I ask, and don’t see an answer for with you and others of a similar mindset, what is your end game?  

If it is reducing child trafficking and rape, why do you never address the critical issues underlying the exploitation of children?

Rather, it seems aimed at highlighting Europe’s Muslim population.  Do want them all deported?  Tattooed and in a register?  Make Islam illegal?


Some interesting points:

Fact Check: Claim linking Muslims to 96 per cent rapes in India falls flat

Fact-Check: Is There Truth To Refugee Rape Reports? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International

Facts about migration, integration and crime in Sweden


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well finally you are being honest.
> It isn’t about kids at all.
> It is about Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was honest in all the comparisons I used to debunk his idiotic comparisons.
> 
> Take your Jihad and shove it, you soulless bitch.
Click to expand...


Debunk it then.  Thus far you have supported your claims by calling your opponents child rape supporters, child rape enablers, etc.  you don’t directly address any of the claims.

See if you can manage that, after all you continuously tout your intelligence over others.  As an extra, see if you can manage without resorting to hate sites like Geller or false claims like the one about Nasser.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the rape claims belong in the canard category and is sad you can recognize that.  It is an often used too rally a population against “the other”.  Southern whites made that claim about blacks. As was already pointed out, it was made Jews and a whole host of immigrant groups. Like many claims there is often a kernal of truth that is then greatly exaggerated to demonize.  New immigrant groups in Europe slow a slightly higher rate of crime, but that bump goes down over time.
> 
> Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.  Minority populations are vulnerable in a way they haven’t been for years, even if they have lived there over a thousand years like Egyptian Copts or Indian Muslims or Yazidis.  Others, with a lengthy heritage are under threat of genocide, such as the Rohinga.  Perpetrating these canards doesn’t do a thing to help the real victims of real crimes such as the children in Rotherham.  Better policing, a better social safetynet, and better funding are what is needed.
> 
> 
> So that is why I ask, and don’t see an answer for with you and others of a similar mindset, what is your end game?
> 
> If it is reducing child trafficking and rape, why do you never address the critical issues underlying the exploitation of children?
> 
> Rather, it seems aimed at highlighting Europe’s Muslim population.  Do want them all deported?  Tattooed and in a register?  Make Islam illegal?
> 
> 
> Some interesting points:
> 
> Fact Check: Claim linking Muslims to 96 per cent rapes in India falls flat
> 
> Fact-Check: Is There Truth To Refugee Rape Reports? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International
> 
> Facts about migration, integration and crime in Sweden
Click to expand...

You will seize upon anything to keep the rape jihad gping, won't you?

Rotherham .  Total population 300000.  Children raped 1400 . ethicity of the children raped . close to 100 percent white .Ethnicity of the pedps .almost 100 Muslim.

The same is occurring all throughout the UK.

You defend the rape jihad because you share the same Islamic agenda as the rapists. You try to cast those who oppose rape jihad as being Nazis for one reason and one reason only.

You support it


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Opposing Coyote's people gang raping kids is JUST like putting 6 million Jews in the ovens, folks!
> 
> Coyote says so!


How did you get THAT out of a conversation about similarities in rhetoric and cultural attitudes between now and the 1930’s.  I was very specific in what I said.

Of course, in your typical manner, you falsely claim something else.  

Are you losing your ability for rational debate?  (I might be erroneously assuming it existed in the first place).


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the rape claims belong in the canard category and is sad you can recognize that.  It is an often used too rally a population against “the other”.  Southern whites made that claim about blacks. As was already pointed out, it was made Jews and a whole host of immigrant groups. Like many claims there is often a kernal of truth that is then greatly exaggerated to demonize.  New immigrant groups in Europe slow a slightly higher rate of crime, but that bump goes down over time.
> 
> Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.  Minority populations are vulnerable in a way they haven’t been for years, even if they have lived there over a thousand years like Egyptian Copts or Indian Muslims or Yazidis.  Others, with a lengthy heritage are under threat of genocide, such as the Rohinga.  Perpetrating these canards doesn’t do a thing to help the real victims of real crimes such as the children in Rotherham.  Better policing, a better social safetynet, and better funding are what is needed.
> 
> 
> So that is why I ask, and don’t see an answer for with you and others of a similar mindset, what is your end game?
> 
> If it is reducing child trafficking and rape, why do you never address the critical issues underlying the exploitation of children?
> 
> Rather, it seems aimed at highlighting Europe’s Muslim population.  Do want them all deported?  Tattooed and in a register?  Make Islam illegal?
> 
> 
> Some interesting points:
> 
> Fact Check: Claim linking Muslims to 96 per cent rapes in India falls flat
> 
> Fact-Check: Is There Truth To Refugee Rape Reports? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International
> 
> Facts about migration, integration and crime in Sweden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will seize upon anything to keep the rape jihad gping, won't you?
> 
> Rotherham .  Total population 300000.  Children raped 1400 . ethicity of the children raped . close to 100 percent white .Ethnicity of the pedps .almost 100 Muslim.
> 
> The same is occurring all throughout the UK.
> 
> You defend the rape jihad because you share the same Islamic agenda as the rapists. You try to cast those who oppose rape jihad as being Nazis for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> You support it
Click to expand...



Some other facts to consider.

All these kids were from poor broken family backgrounds.

If you look at Rotherham’s demographics, the Muslim population as of 2011 was 3.7%, pretty small. That means that most of the victims were going to be non Muslim just due to demographics.  In addition, Pakistani girls who are raped are far far less likely to come forward due to their culture, so we don’t really know enough to say it was only white children.

_From Wikipedia:   British Asian girls in Rotherham also suffered abuse, but a fear of shame and dishonour made them reluctant to report the abuse to authorities.[17_​
I believe I read that most of the criminal gang came from a particular part of Pakistan, maybe even the same village.  Much like other criminal gangs forming out of immigrant groups like the Italian Mafia.  Child trafficking is also part of their repertoire.

You think it is “a Muslim thing”.  I disagree.  I do however think we DO agree on one thing:  there was a huge failing on the part of the police and government due in part to too much political sensitivity over good policing, and in part, because these children were lower class, no one cared enough.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposing Coyote's people gang raping kids is JUST like putting 6 million Jews in the ovens, folks!
> 
> Coyote says so!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get THAT out of a conversation about similarities in rhetoric and cultural attitudes between now and the 1930’s.  I was very specific in what I said.
> 
> Of course, in your typical manner, you falsely claim something else.
> 
> Are you losing your ability for rational debate?  (I might be erroneously assuming it existed in the first place).
Click to expand...

Cut the shit, bitch .you know what you are up to just as much as I do.

You have been trying to gain support for your precious  rape jihad though patently dishonest comparisons to the holocaust.

I have ALRAEDY pointed out many of the myriad ways in which the situations are magnitudes different.

You persist, however because the rape of British kids is serving your Islamic agenda and the agenda is all that matters to you.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opposing Coyote's people gang raping kids is JUST like putting 6 million Jews in the ovens, folks!
> 
> Coyote says so!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get THAT out of a conversation about similarities in rhetoric and cultural attitudes between now and the 1930’s.  I was very specific in what I said.
> 
> Of course, in your typical manner, you falsely claim something else.
> 
> Are you losing your ability for rational debate?  (I might be erroneously assuming it existed in the first place).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the shit, bitch .you know what you are up to just as much as I do.
> 
> You have been trying to gain support for your precious  rape jihad though patently dishonest comparisons to the holocaust.
> 
> *I have ALRAEDY pointed out many of the myriad ways in which the situations are magnitudes different.*
> 
> You persist, however because the rape of British kids is serving your Islamic agenda and the agenda is all that matters to you.
Click to expand...


No.  You really haven’t.  You just say you have.

Be specific.

How is this combination of factors in the 1930’s different than a similar combination occurring today.

 Increasingly strident rhetoric aimed at demonizing minority groups (immigrants and Muslims).

The rise of ethnic and religious nationalism, and nativism around the world and the subsequent rise of rightwing populist political groups who promote that rhetoric.

Those are two trends that are similar and should concern you because they aren’t going to just stop at Muslims and immigrants.

There ARE differences but they are more in terms of historical events leading up to the 1930’s, the fact that Jews have been the brunt of persecution since Christianity became a political force, and that in theory at least, we have learned a lesson from the Holocaust (but have we?).

 Another difference is that while attitudes towards ethnic purity are ratcheting up, eugenics hasn’t entered into it yet.  But all that occurred after the rhetoric and political changes.

Look at how we are treating migrants at the US border.  At one time that would have been unthinkable.  Now it is being justified and the rhetoric of subhuman, criminal, rapist etc utilized to maintain it.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were not raping thousands of kids in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the rape claims belong in the canard category and is sad you can recognize that.  It is an often used too rally a population against “the other”.  Southern whites made that claim about blacks. As was already pointed out, it was made Jews and a whole host of immigrant groups. Like many claims there is often a kernal of truth that is then greatly exaggerated to demonize.  New immigrant groups in Europe slow a slightly higher rate of crime, but that bump goes down over time.
> 
> Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.  Minority populations are vulnerable in a way they haven’t been for years, even if they have lived there over a thousand years like Egyptian Copts or Indian Muslims or Yazidis.  Others, with a lengthy heritage are under threat of genocide, such as the Rohinga.  Perpetrating these canards doesn’t do a thing to help the real victims of real crimes such as the children in Rotherham.  Better policing, a better social safetynet, and better funding are what is needed.
> 
> 
> So that is why I ask, and don’t see an answer for with you and others of a similar mindset, what is your end game?
> 
> If it is reducing child trafficking and rape, why do you never address the critical issues underlying the exploitation of children?
> 
> Rather, it seems aimed at highlighting Europe’s Muslim population.  Do want them all deported?  Tattooed and in a register?  Make Islam illegal?
> 
> 
> Some interesting points:
> 
> Fact Check: Claim linking Muslims to 96 per cent rapes in India falls flat
> 
> Fact-Check: Is There Truth To Refugee Rape Reports? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International
> 
> Facts about migration, integration and crime in Sweden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will seize upon anything to keep the rape jihad gping, won't you?
> 
> Rotherham .  Total population 300000.  Children raped 1400 . ethicity of the children raped . close to 100 percent white .Ethnicity of the pedps .almost 100 Muslim.
> 
> The same is occurring all throughout the UK.
> 
> You defend the rape jihad because you share the same Islamic agenda as the rapists. You try to cast those who oppose rape jihad as being Nazis for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> You support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some other facts to consider.
> 
> All these kids were from poor broken family backgrounds.
> 
> If you look at Rotherham’s demographics, the Muslim population as of 2011 was 3.7%, pretty small. That means that most of the victims were going to be non Muslim just due to demographics.  In addition, Pakistani girls who are raped are far far less likely to come forward due to their culture, so we don’t really know enough to say it was only white children.
> 
> _From Wikipedia:   British Asian girls in Rotherham also suffered abuse, but a fear of shame and dishonour made them reluctant to report the abuse to authorities.[17_​
> I believe I read that most of the criminal gang came from a particular part of Pakistan, maybe even the same village.  Much like other criminal gangs forming out of immigrant groups like the Italian Mafia.  Child trafficking is also part of their repertoire.
> 
> You think it is “a Muslim thing”.  I disagree.  I do however think we DO agree on one thing:  there was a huge failing on the part of the police and government due in part to too much political sensitivity over good policing, and in part, because these children were lower class, no one cared enough.
Click to expand...


all true but you did a bit of OVER-THINKING------the fact that rape of non muslim
women is legal in shariah law is a very important factor


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! But that didn't stop the Nazis propagandising to that effect. As I've said before, again and again, evil exists in every community, it doesn't mean everyone in that community is evil. Yaxley-Lennon has taken lessons from his Nazi forebears and directed his propaganda towards another minority group, Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the rape claims belong in the canard category and is sad you can recognize that.  It is an often used too rally a population against “the other”.  Southern whites made that claim about blacks. As was already pointed out, it was made Jews and a whole host of immigrant groups. Like many claims there is often a kernal of truth that is then greatly exaggerated to demonize.  New immigrant groups in Europe slow a slightly higher rate of crime, but that bump goes down over time.
> 
> Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.  Minority populations are vulnerable in a way they haven’t been for years, even if they have lived there over a thousand years like Egyptian Copts or Indian Muslims or Yazidis.  Others, with a lengthy heritage are under threat of genocide, such as the Rohinga.  Perpetrating these canards doesn’t do a thing to help the real victims of real crimes such as the children in Rotherham.  Better policing, a better social safetynet, and better funding are what is needed.
> 
> 
> So that is why I ask, and don’t see an answer for with you and others of a similar mindset, what is your end game?
> 
> If it is reducing child trafficking and rape, why do you never address the critical issues underlying the exploitation of children?
> 
> Rather, it seems aimed at highlighting Europe’s Muslim population.  Do want them all deported?  Tattooed and in a register?  Make Islam illegal?
> 
> 
> Some interesting points:
> 
> Fact Check: Claim linking Muslims to 96 per cent rapes in India falls flat
> 
> Fact-Check: Is There Truth To Refugee Rape Reports? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International
> 
> Facts about migration, integration and crime in Sweden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will seize upon anything to keep the rape jihad gping, won't you?
> 
> Rotherham .  Total population 300000.  Children raped 1400 . ethicity of the children raped . close to 100 percent white .Ethnicity of the pedps .almost 100 Muslim.
> 
> The same is occurring all throughout the UK.
> 
> You defend the rape jihad because you share the same Islamic agenda as the rapists. You try to cast those who oppose rape jihad as being Nazis for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> You support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some other facts to consider.
> 
> All these kids were from poor broken family backgrounds.
> 
> If you look at Rotherham’s demographics, the Muslim population as of 2011 was 3.7%, pretty small. That means that most of the victims were going to be non Muslim just due to demographics.  In addition, Pakistani girls who are raped are far far less likely to come forward due to their culture, so we don’t really know enough to say it was only white children.
> 
> _From Wikipedia:   British Asian girls in Rotherham also suffered abuse, but a fear of shame and dishonour made them reluctant to report the abuse to authorities.[17_​
> I believe I read that most of the criminal gang came from a particular part of Pakistan, maybe even the same village.  Much like other criminal gangs forming out of immigrant groups like the Italian Mafia.  Child trafficking is also part of their repertoire.
> 
> You think it is “a Muslim thing”.  I disagree.  I do however think we DO agree on one thing:  there was a huge failing on the part of the police and government due in part to too much political sensitivity over good policing, and in part, because these children were lower class, no one cared enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all true but you did a bit of OVER-THINKING------the fact that rape of non muslim
> women is legal in shariah law is a very important factor
Click to expand...

In one of the Hadiths, Mohammad tells his men to rape women in front of their husbands and then kill the men - even though the men were reluctant.

In the world of these child rape supporters , though, opposing that makes a person a Nazi.   They keep saying so over and over and over again so as to drive that point home.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fun watching antisemites invoke the Holocaust to protect the one group of people on Earth with the greatest tendency to support another one.
> 
> Jews are an ethnicity, Muslims are not.  Jews follow a doctrine that disapproves of proselytization. Islam is supremacist in nature, its followers commanded to spread it by any means necessary.  Jewish people were never responsible for an inordinate amount of crime compared to their population, much less the systematic rape of children.  Muslims ARE responsible for an inordinate amount of crime ESPECIALLY rape. There is nothing in Islam that encourages the rape of non Jews. Mohammad commanded his followers to rape the women of the lands they invaded.
> 
> You wish to assist in the rape of children and so you have seized upon this repulsive insult to all who suffered the Holocaust to do so.  The comparison is SO stupid as to be beneath contempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the rape claims belong in the canard category and is sad you can recognize that.  It is an often used too rally a population against “the other”.  Southern whites made that claim about blacks. As was already pointed out, it was made Jews and a whole host of immigrant groups. Like many claims there is often a kernal of truth that is then greatly exaggerated to demonize.  New immigrant groups in Europe slow a slightly higher rate of crime, but that bump goes down over time.
> 
> Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.  Minority populations are vulnerable in a way they haven’t been for years, even if they have lived there over a thousand years like Egyptian Copts or Indian Muslims or Yazidis.  Others, with a lengthy heritage are under threat of genocide, such as the Rohinga.  Perpetrating these canards doesn’t do a thing to help the real victims of real crimes such as the children in Rotherham.  Better policing, a better social safetynet, and better funding are what is needed.
> 
> 
> So that is why I ask, and don’t see an answer for with you and others of a similar mindset, what is your end game?
> 
> If it is reducing child trafficking and rape, why do you never address the critical issues underlying the exploitation of children?
> 
> Rather, it seems aimed at highlighting Europe’s Muslim population.  Do want them all deported?  Tattooed and in a register?  Make Islam illegal?
> 
> 
> Some interesting points:
> 
> Fact Check: Claim linking Muslims to 96 per cent rapes in India falls flat
> 
> Fact-Check: Is There Truth To Refugee Rape Reports? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International
> 
> Facts about migration, integration and crime in Sweden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will seize upon anything to keep the rape jihad gping, won't you?
> 
> Rotherham .  Total population 300000.  Children raped 1400 . ethicity of the children raped . close to 100 percent white .Ethnicity of the pedps .almost 100 Muslim.
> 
> The same is occurring all throughout the UK.
> 
> You defend the rape jihad because you share the same Islamic agenda as the rapists. You try to cast those who oppose rape jihad as being Nazis for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> You support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some other facts to consider.
> 
> All these kids were from poor broken family backgrounds.
> 
> If you look at Rotherham’s demographics, the Muslim population as of 2011 was 3.7%, pretty small. That means that most of the victims were going to be non Muslim just due to demographics.  In addition, Pakistani girls who are raped are far far less likely to come forward due to their culture, so we don’t really know enough to say it was only white children.
> 
> _From Wikipedia:   British Asian girls in Rotherham also suffered abuse, but a fear of shame and dishonour made them reluctant to report the abuse to authorities.[17_​
> I believe I read that most of the criminal gang came from a particular part of Pakistan, maybe even the same village.  Much like other criminal gangs forming out of immigrant groups like the Italian Mafia.  Child trafficking is also part of their repertoire.
> 
> You think it is “a Muslim thing”.  I disagree.  I do however think we DO agree on one thing:  there was a huge failing on the part of the police and government due in part to too much political sensitivity over good policing, and in part, because these children were lower class, no one cared enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all true but you did a bit of OVER-THINKING------the fact that rape of non muslim
> women is legal in shariah law is a very important factor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In one of the Hadiths, Mohammad tells his men to rape women in front of their husbands and then kill the men - even though the men were reluctant.
> 
> In the world of these child rape supporters , though, opposing that makes a person a Nazi.   They keep saying so over and over and over again so as to drive that point home.
Click to expand...


You keep spewing that.  Why can’t you address the actual arguments?


----------



## irosie91

what are the ACTUAL ARGUEMENTS?         ????     Omar's-----
that SOMALIA's muslims kill each other because the USA 
interferes with other people's business?     No wonder she is pissed


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the rape claims belong in the canard category and is sad you can recognize that.  It is an often used too rally a population against “the other”.  Southern whites made that claim about blacks. As was already pointed out, it was made Jews and a whole host of immigrant groups. Like many claims there is often a kernal of truth that is then greatly exaggerated to demonize.  New immigrant groups in Europe slow a slightly higher rate of crime, but that bump goes down over time.
> 
> Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.  Minority populations are vulnerable in a way they haven’t been for years, even if they have lived there over a thousand years like Egyptian Copts or Indian Muslims or Yazidis.  Others, with a lengthy heritage are under threat of genocide, such as the Rohinga.  Perpetrating these canards doesn’t do a thing to help the real victims of real crimes such as the children in Rotherham.  Better policing, a better social safetynet, and better funding are what is needed.
> 
> 
> So that is why I ask, and don’t see an answer for with you and others of a similar mindset, what is your end game?
> 
> If it is reducing child trafficking and rape, why do you never address the critical issues underlying the exploitation of children?
> 
> Rather, it seems aimed at highlighting Europe’s Muslim population.  Do want them all deported?  Tattooed and in a register?  Make Islam illegal?
> 
> 
> Some interesting points:
> 
> Fact Check: Claim linking Muslims to 96 per cent rapes in India falls flat
> 
> Fact-Check: Is There Truth To Refugee Rape Reports? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International
> 
> Facts about migration, integration and crime in Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> You will seize upon anything to keep the rape jihad gping, won't you?
> 
> Rotherham .  Total population 300000.  Children raped 1400 . ethicity of the children raped . close to 100 percent white .Ethnicity of the pedps .almost 100 Muslim.
> 
> The same is occurring all throughout the UK.
> 
> You defend the rape jihad because you share the same Islamic agenda as the rapists. You try to cast those who oppose rape jihad as being Nazis for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> You support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some other facts to consider.
> 
> All these kids were from poor broken family backgrounds.
> 
> If you look at Rotherham’s demographics, the Muslim population as of 2011 was 3.7%, pretty small. That means that most of the victims were going to be non Muslim just due to demographics.  In addition, Pakistani girls who are raped are far far less likely to come forward due to their culture, so we don’t really know enough to say it was only white children.
> 
> _From Wikipedia:   British Asian girls in Rotherham also suffered abuse, but a fear of shame and dishonour made them reluctant to report the abuse to authorities.[17_​
> I believe I read that most of the criminal gang came from a particular part of Pakistan, maybe even the same village.  Much like other criminal gangs forming out of immigrant groups like the Italian Mafia.  Child trafficking is also part of their repertoire.
> 
> You think it is “a Muslim thing”.  I disagree.  I do however think we DO agree on one thing:  there was a huge failing on the part of the police and government due in part to too much political sensitivity over good policing, and in part, because these children were lower class, no one cared enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all true but you did a bit of OVER-THINKING------the fact that rape of non muslim
> women is legal in shariah law is a very important factor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In one of the Hadiths, Mohammad tells his men to rape women in front of their husbands and then kill the men - even though the men were reluctant.
> 
> In the world of these child rape supporters , though, opposing that makes a person a Nazi.   They keep saying so over and over and over again so as to drive that point home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep spewing that.  Why can’t you address the actual arguments?
Click to expand...

I already debunked your attempt to equate the opposition to child rape with the holocaust, oh child rape supporter.  

The assertion that you support the brutal rape of children is PROVEN by your feeble attempts to cast the opposition to these child rapes as Nazis.


----------



## irosie91

I think Coyote is of the opinion that accusations of rape against muslims are---in reality------ LIBELS


----------



## irosie91

reality ----notwithstanding


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> I think Coyote is of the opinion that accusations of rape against muslims are---in reality------ LIBELS


She is lying about it because she supports the rapes involved and is doing to by pretending that opposition to what has really occurred is imaginary prejudice.

She is one very sick, very twisted individual.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coyote is of the opinion that accusations of rape against muslims are---in reality------ LIBELS
> 
> 
> 
> She is lying about it because she supports the rapes involved and is doing to by pretending that opposition to what has really occurred is imaginary prejudice.
> 
> She is one very sick, very twisted individual.
Click to expand...


you got a problem----YOU do not respect Islamic law-----rape is not only legal
but LAUDED  in shariah----if the rape victim is a non muslim or a TAFKIRA.  
Rape is an excellent way to impregnate women----which pleases allah----in fact ---
experts (?)  have stated that rape is more likely to lead to pregnancy than is
consensual sex---------which is why allah likes it------it makes MORE MUSLIMS,,,,,
did you know that a kafira woman raped by a muslim man-------does not get to keep the kid?      IT IS MUSLIM by the glory of koranic law.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> what are the ACTUAL ARGUEMENTS?         ????     Omar's-----
> that SOMALIA's muslims kill each other because the USA
> interferes with other people's business?     No wonder she is pissed


Wrong topic Rosie...


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coyote is of the opinion that accusations of rape against muslims are---in reality------ LIBELS
> 
> 
> 
> She is lying about it because she supports the rapes involved and is doing to by pretending that opposition to what has really occurred is imaginary prejudice.
> 
> She is one very sick, very twisted individual.
Click to expand...

And yet you can’t adress the actual discussion.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> I think Coyote is of the opinion that accusations of rape against muslims are---in reality------ LIBELS


No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the ACTUAL ARGUEMENTS?         ????     Omar's-----
> that SOMALIA's muslims kill each other because the USA
> interferes with other people's business?     No wonder she is pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong topic Rosie...
Click to expand...


this thread has me confused


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the ACTUAL ARGUEMENTS?         ????     Omar's-----
> that SOMALIA's muslims kill each other because the USA
> interferes with other people's business?     No wonder she is pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong topic Rosie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this thread has me confused
Click to expand...

I think you were thinking about the thread on Omar.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the ACTUAL ARGUEMENTS?         ????     Omar's-----
> that SOMALIA's muslims kill each other because the USA
> interferes with other people's business?     No wonder she is pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong topic Rosie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this thread has me confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you were thinking about the thread on Omar.
Click to expand...


Omar has MADE IT------she has a thread


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.




Untrue.

You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims

*Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.

 This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.


----------



## irosie91

for Coyote-----rape of non muslims by muslims is LEGAL in shariah law.   I know of no other "HUMAN"  group that SPECIFICALLY legalizes rape.    In 1971----the west Pakistani koranic "scholars"  issued an edict of TAKFIR upon the people of east Pakistan----rendering it LEGAL for west Pakistani soldiers to RAPE east Pakistani women-----both muslim and hindu----the redcross issued an estimate of  1/4 million women raped.    (on a more personal note-----the reason that hubby's father ---and his little mother fled the shariah shit hole in which they lived----was the rape and murder of his grandmother and the PENDING LEGAL RAPE of his little mother under the DHIMMI ORPHAN LAW  ---legal enslavement and rape of any dhimmi girl orphaned by the death of her father)       It is the way of life that seems GOOD---to our dear congress lady-------Ilhan Omar.   -----in fact---attempts to alter it by BOTH the few enlighted people of the Ottoman Empire and later the Brits -----was RESISTED by the UMMAH---and ignored because as  Ilhan Omar complained----entities like the US ----INTERFERE.   Actually---the little couple----his mama and dad---were rescued ----by the efforts of the
widowered FATHER of hubby's dad.  He died during the escape-----their escape was ILLEGAL  under shariah law.     (coyote considers this dilemma common place in the world and the fact that not a single rape that took place in East Pakistan
(aka bangla desh)  was ever prosecuted---JUST NORMAL)


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.
Click to expand...




Wasn’t sure what that verse was supposed have meant..so I looked it up. Maybe you should have also.  Then you wouldn’t look like a moron.  It’s the same hate drive sloppiness that you used when labeling Larry Nasser a Muslim.

Rape is rape, all cultures do it.

The Quranic Arabic Corpus - Translation
*Sahiha International*: And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess. [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.

*Pickthall*: And all married women (are forbidden unto you) save those (captives) whom your right hands possess. It is a decree of Allah for you. Lawful unto you are all beyond those mentioned, so that ye seek them with your wealth in honest wedlock, not debauchery. And those of whom ye seek content (by marrying them), give unto them their portions as a duty. And there is no sin for you in what ye do by mutual agreement after the duty (hath been done). Lo! Allah is ever Knower, Wise.

*Yusuf Ali*: Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess: Thus hath Allah ordained (Prohibitions) against you: Except for these, all others are lawful, provided ye seek (them in marriage) with gifts from your property,- desiring chastity, not lust, seeing that ye derive benefit from them, give them their dowers (at least) as prescribed; but if, after a dower is prescribed, agree Mutually (to vary it), there is no blame on you, and Allah is All-knowing, All-wise.

*Shakir*: And all married women except those whom your right hands possess (this is) Allah's ordinance to you, and lawful for you are (all women) besides those, provided that you seek (them) with your property, taking (them) in marriage not committing fornication. Then as to those whom you profit by, give them their dowries as appointed; and there is no blame on you about what you mutually agree after what is appointed; surely Allah is Knowing, Wise.

*Muhammad Sarwar*: You are forbidden to marry married women except your slave-girls. This is the decree of God. Besides these, it is lawful for you to marry other women if you pay their dower, maintain chastity and do not commit indecency. If you marry them for the appointed time you must pay their dowries. There is no harm if you reach an understanding among yourselves about the dowry, God is All-knowing and All-wise.

*Mohsin Khan*: Also (forbidden are) women already married, except those (captives and slaves) whom your right hands possess. Thus has Allah ordained for you. All others are lawful, provided you seek (them in marriage) with Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage) from your property, desiring chastity, not committing illegal sexual intercourse, so with those of whom you have enjoyed sexual relations, give them their Mahr as prescribed; but if after a Mahr is prescribed, you agree mutually (to give more), there is no sin on you. Surely, Allah is Ever AllKnowing, AllWise.

*Arberry*: and wedded women, save what your right hands own. So God prescribes for you. Lawful for you, beyond all that, is that you may seek, using your wealth, in wedlock and not in licence. Such wives as you enjoy thereby, give them their wages apportionate; it is no fault in you in your agreeing together, after the due apportionate. God is All-knowing, All-wise.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure what that verse was supposed have meant..so I looked it up. Maybe you should have also.  Then you wouldn’t look like a moron.  It’s the same hate drive sloppiness that you used when labeling Larry Nasser a Muslim.
> 
> Rape is rape, all cultures do it.
> 
> The Quranic Arabic Corpus - Translation
> *Sahiha International*: And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess. [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.
> 
> *Pickthall*: And all married women (are forbidden unto you) save those (captives) whom your right hands possess. It is a decree of Allah for you. Lawful unto you are all beyond those mentioned, so that ye seek them with your wealth in honest wedlock, not debauchery. And those of whom ye seek content (by marrying them), give unto them their portions as a duty. And there is no sin for you in what ye do by mutual agreement after the duty (hath been done). Lo! Allah is ever Knower, Wise.
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess: Thus hath Allah ordained (Prohibitions) against you: Except for these, all others are lawful, provided ye seek (them in marriage) with gifts from your property,- desiring chastity, not lust, seeing that ye derive benefit from them, give them their dowers (at least) as prescribed; but if, after a dower is prescribed, agree Mutually (to vary it), there is no blame on you, and Allah is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> *Shakir*: And all married women except those whom your right hands possess (this is) Allah's ordinance to you, and lawful for you are (all women) besides those, provided that you seek (them) with your property, taking (them) in marriage not committing fornication. Then as to those whom you profit by, give them their dowries as appointed; and there is no blame on you about what you mutually agree after what is appointed; surely Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> *Muhammad Sarwar*: You are forbidden to marry married women except your slave-girls. This is the decree of God. Besides these, it is lawful for you to marry other women if you pay their dower, maintain chastity and do not commit indecency. If you marry them for the appointed time you must pay their dowries. There is no harm if you reach an understanding among yourselves about the dowry, God is All-knowing and All-wise.
> 
> *Mohsin Khan*: Also (forbidden are) women already married, except those (captives and slaves) whom your right hands possess. Thus has Allah ordained for you. All others are lawful, provided you seek (them in marriage) with Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage) from your property, desiring chastity, not committing illegal sexual intercourse, so with those of whom you have enjoyed sexual relations, give them their Mahr as prescribed; but if after a Mahr is prescribed, you agree mutually (to give more), there is no sin on you. Surely, Allah is Ever AllKnowing, AllWise.
> 
> *Arberry*: and wedded women, save what your right hands own. So God prescribes for you. Lawful for you, beyond all that, is that you may seek, using your wealth, in wedlock and not in licence. Such wives as you enjoy thereby, give them their wages apportionate; it is no fault in you in your agreeing together, after the due apportionate. God is All-knowing, All-wise.
Click to expand...


what point do you imagine you made   Coyote------the verses all say the same thing-----if you have enslaved a woman by virtue of winning a battle----
or by buying her or by any other legal means like -----the death of the father of a dhimmi-----you can screw her whether she wants it or not------in the civilized world we call that rape--------enslaving a woman in battle INCLUDES claiming a non-muslim--------since technically muslims  are at war with non muslims who do not agree to be enslaved and pay jizya        RIGHT HAND OWNS  is a person legally
OWNED according to Islamic law--------like a non muslim found walking around


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure what that verse was supposed have meant..so I looked it up. Maybe you should have also.  Then you wouldn’t look like a moron.  It’s the same hate drive sloppiness that you used when labeling Larry Nasser a Muslim.
> 
> Rape is rape, all cultures do it.
> 
> The Quranic Arabic Corpus - Translation
> *Sahiha International*: And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess. [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.
> 
> *Pickthall*: And all married women (are forbidden unto you) save those (captives) whom your right hands possess. It is a decree of Allah for you. Lawful unto you are all beyond those mentioned, so that ye seek them with your wealth in honest wedlock, not debauchery. And those of whom ye seek content (by marrying them), give unto them their portions as a duty. And there is no sin for you in what ye do by mutual agreement after the duty (hath been done). Lo! Allah is ever Knower, Wise.
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess: Thus hath Allah ordained (Prohibitions) against you: Except for these, all others are lawful, provided ye seek (them in marriage) with gifts from your property,- desiring chastity, not lust, seeing that ye derive benefit from them, give them their dowers (at least) as prescribed; but if, after a dower is prescribed, agree Mutually (to vary it), there is no blame on you, and Allah is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> *Shakir*: And all married women except those whom your right hands possess (this is) Allah's ordinance to you, and lawful for you are (all women) besides those, provided that you seek (them) with your property, taking (them) in marriage not committing fornication. Then as to those whom you profit by, give them their dowries as appointed; and there is no blame on you about what you mutually agree after what is appointed; surely Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> *Muhammad Sarwar*: You are forbidden to marry married women except your slave-girls. This is the decree of God. Besides these, it is lawful for you to marry other women if you pay their dower, maintain chastity and do not commit indecency. If you marry them for the appointed time you must pay their dowries. There is no harm if you reach an understanding among yourselves about the dowry, God is All-knowing and All-wise.
> 
> *Mohsin Khan*: Also (forbidden are) women already married, except those (captives and slaves) whom your right hands possess. Thus has Allah ordained for you. All others are lawful, provided you seek (them in marriage) with Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage) from your property, desiring chastity, not committing illegal sexual intercourse, so with those of whom you have enjoyed sexual relations, give them their Mahr as prescribed; but if after a Mahr is prescribed, you agree mutually (to give more), there is no sin on you. Surely, Allah is Ever AllKnowing, AllWise.
> 
> *Arberry*: and wedded women, save what your right hands own. So God prescribes for you. Lawful for you, beyond all that, is that you may seek, using your wealth, in wedlock and not in licence. Such wives as you enjoy thereby, give them their wages apportionate; it is no fault in you in your agreeing together, after the due apportionate. God is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what point do you imagine you made   Coyote------the verses all say the same thing-----if you have enslaved a woman by virtue of winning a battle----
> or by buying her or by any other legal means like -----the death of the father of a dhimmi-----you can screw her whether she wants it or not------in the civilized world we call that rape--------enslaving a woman in battle INCLUDES claiming a non-muslim--------since technically muslims  are at war with non muslims who do not agree to be enslaved and pay jizya        RIGHT HAND OWNS  is a person legally
> OWNED according to Islamic law--------like a non muslim found walking around
Click to expand...


So what you are saying is that rape was the way of warfare in ancient cultures.  Including, presumably the Jews if the Old Testament is anything to go by.  They got pretty nasty.  Is any of it relevant?  Doubtful, since the whole claim of rape jihad is a canard promoted by Islamophobes,


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure what that verse was supposed have meant..so I looked it up. Maybe you should have also.  Then you wouldn’t look like a moron.  It’s the same hate drive sloppiness that you used when labeling Larry Nasser a Muslim.
> 
> Rape is rape, all cultures do it.
> 
> The Quranic Arabic Corpus - Translation
> *Sahiha International*: And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess. [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.
> 
> *Pickthall*: And all married women (are forbidden unto you) save those (captives) whom your right hands possess. It is a decree of Allah for you. Lawful unto you are all beyond those mentioned, so that ye seek them with your wealth in honest wedlock, not debauchery. And those of whom ye seek content (by marrying them), give unto them their portions as a duty. And there is no sin for you in what ye do by mutual agreement after the duty (hath been done). Lo! Allah is ever Knower, Wise.
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess: Thus hath Allah ordained (Prohibitions) against you: Except for these, all others are lawful, provided ye seek (them in marriage) with gifts from your property,- desiring chastity, not lust, seeing that ye derive benefit from them, give them their dowers (at least) as prescribed; but if, after a dower is prescribed, agree Mutually (to vary it), there is no blame on you, and Allah is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> *Shakir*: And all married women except those whom your right hands possess (this is) Allah's ordinance to you, and lawful for you are (all women) besides those, provided that you seek (them) with your property, taking (them) in marriage not committing fornication. Then as to those whom you profit by, give them their dowries as appointed; and there is no blame on you about what you mutually agree after what is appointed; surely Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> *Muhammad Sarwar*: You are forbidden to marry married women except your slave-girls. This is the decree of God. Besides these, it is lawful for you to marry other women if you pay their dower, maintain chastity and do not commit indecency. If you marry them for the appointed time you must pay their dowries. There is no harm if you reach an understanding among yourselves about the dowry, God is All-knowing and All-wise.
> 
> *Mohsin Khan*: Also (forbidden are) women already married, except those (captives and slaves) whom your right hands possess. Thus has Allah ordained for you. All others are lawful, provided you seek (them in marriage) with Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage) from your property, desiring chastity, not committing illegal sexual intercourse, so with those of whom you have enjoyed sexual relations, give them their Mahr as prescribed; but if after a Mahr is prescribed, you agree mutually (to give more), there is no sin on you. Surely, Allah is Ever AllKnowing, AllWise.
> 
> *Arberry*: and wedded women, save what your right hands own. So God prescribes for you. Lawful for you, beyond all that, is that you may seek, using your wealth, in wedlock and not in licence. Such wives as you enjoy thereby, give them their wages apportionate; it is no fault in you in your agreeing together, after the due apportionate. God is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what point do you imagine you made   Coyote------the verses all say the same thing-----if you have enslaved a woman by virtue of winning a battle----
> or by buying her or by any other legal means like -----the death of the father of a dhimmi-----you can screw her whether she wants it or not------in the civilized world we call that rape--------enslaving a woman in battle INCLUDES claiming a non-muslim--------since technically muslims  are at war with non muslims who do not agree to be enslaved and pay jizya        RIGHT HAND OWNS  is a person legally
> OWNED according to Islamic law--------like a non muslim found walking around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that rape was the way of warfare in ancient cultures.  Including, presumably the Jews if the Old Testament is anything to go by.  They got pretty nasty.  Is any of it relevant?  Doubtful, since the whole claim of rape jihad is a canard promoted by Islamophobes,
Click to expand...


the OLD TESTAMENT does not describe rape as a way of warfare.     Your sunday school teacher lied       Where did the discussion take you to ANCIENT CULTURES-----I described a situation that took place in the mid 1930s to early 1940s.    You must be VERY young to consider 1940 to be  ANCIENT CULTURE.   BTW---the dhimmi orphan law is STILL ON THE BOOKS   and the mass rape and murder spree carried out in the name of ALLAH in east Pakistan took place circa 1970.          I IS OLD    ---seems like yesterday to me.     You seem disoriented TIMES 3    time place and person-----its a serious finding


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure what that verse was supposed have meant..so I looked it up. Maybe you should have also.  Then you wouldn’t look like a moron.  It’s the same hate drive sloppiness that you used when labeling Larry Nasser a Muslim.
> 
> Rape is rape, all cultures do it.
> 
> The Quranic Arabic Corpus - Translation
> *Sahiha International*: And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess. [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.
> 
> *Pickthall*: And all married women (are forbidden unto you) save those (captives) whom your right hands possess. It is a decree of Allah for you. Lawful unto you are all beyond those mentioned, so that ye seek them with your wealth in honest wedlock, not debauchery. And those of whom ye seek content (by marrying them), give unto them their portions as a duty. And there is no sin for you in what ye do by mutual agreement after the duty (hath been done). Lo! Allah is ever Knower, Wise.
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess: Thus hath Allah ordained (Prohibitions) against you: Except for these, all others are lawful, provided ye seek (them in marriage) with gifts from your property,- desiring chastity, not lust, seeing that ye derive benefit from them, give them their dowers (at least) as prescribed; but if, after a dower is prescribed, agree Mutually (to vary it), there is no blame on you, and Allah is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> *Shakir*: And all married women except those whom your right hands possess (this is) Allah's ordinance to you, and lawful for you are (all women) besides those, provided that you seek (them) with your property, taking (them) in marriage not committing fornication. Then as to those whom you profit by, give them their dowries as appointed; and there is no blame on you about what you mutually agree after what is appointed; surely Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> *Muhammad Sarwar*: You are forbidden to marry married women except your slave-girls. This is the decree of God. Besides these, it is lawful for you to marry other women if you pay their dower, maintain chastity and do not commit indecency. If you marry them for the appointed time you must pay their dowries. There is no harm if you reach an understanding among yourselves about the dowry, God is All-knowing and All-wise.
> 
> *Mohsin Khan*: Also (forbidden are) women already married, except those (captives and slaves) whom your right hands possess. Thus has Allah ordained for you. All others are lawful, provided you seek (them in marriage) with Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage) from your property, desiring chastity, not committing illegal sexual intercourse, so with those of whom you have enjoyed sexual relations, give them their Mahr as prescribed; but if after a Mahr is prescribed, you agree mutually (to give more), there is no sin on you. Surely, Allah is Ever AllKnowing, AllWise.
> 
> *Arberry*: and wedded women, save what your right hands own. So God prescribes for you. Lawful for you, beyond all that, is that you may seek, using your wealth, in wedlock and not in licence. Such wives as you enjoy thereby, give them their wages apportionate; it is no fault in you in your agreeing together, after the due apportionate. God is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what point do you imagine you made   Coyote------the verses all say the same thing-----if you have enslaved a woman by virtue of winning a battle----
> or by buying her or by any other legal means like -----the death of the father of a dhimmi-----you can screw her whether she wants it or not------in the civilized world we call that rape--------enslaving a woman in battle INCLUDES claiming a non-muslim--------since technically muslims  are at war with non muslims who do not agree to be enslaved and pay jizya        RIGHT HAND OWNS  is a person legally
> OWNED according to Islamic law--------like a non muslim found walking around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that rape was the way of warfare in ancient cultures.  Including, presumably the Jews if the Old Testament is anything to go by.  They got pretty nasty.  Is any of it relevant?  Doubtful, since the whole claim of rape jihad is a canard promoted by Islamophobes,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the OLD TESTAMENT does not describe rape as a way of warfare.     Your sunday school teacher lied       Where did the discussion take you to ANCIENT CULTURES-----I described a situation that took place in the mid 1930s to early 1940s.    You must be VERY young to consider 1940 to be  ANCIENT CULTURE.   BTW---the dhimmi orphan law is STILL ON THE BOOKS   and the mass rape and murder spree carried out in the name of ALLAH in east Pakistan took place circa 1970.          I IS OLD    ---seems like yesterday to me.     You seem disoriented TIMES 3    time place and person-----its a serious finding
Click to expand...


Now you are all looney tunes Rosie.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure what that verse was supposed have meant..so I looked it up. Maybe you should have also.  Then you wouldn’t look like a moron.  It’s the same hate drive sloppiness that you used when labeling Larry Nasser a Muslim.
> 
> Rape is rape, all cultures do it.
> 
> The Quranic Arabic Corpus - Translation
> *Sahiha International*: And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess. [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.
> 
> *Pickthall*: And all married women (are forbidden unto you) save those (captives) whom your right hands possess. It is a decree of Allah for you. Lawful unto you are all beyond those mentioned, so that ye seek them with your wealth in honest wedlock, not debauchery. And those of whom ye seek content (by marrying them), give unto them their portions as a duty. And there is no sin for you in what ye do by mutual agreement after the duty (hath been done). Lo! Allah is ever Knower, Wise.
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess: Thus hath Allah ordained (Prohibitions) against you: Except for these, all others are lawful, provided ye seek (them in marriage) with gifts from your property,- desiring chastity, not lust, seeing that ye derive benefit from them, give them their dowers (at least) as prescribed; but if, after a dower is prescribed, agree Mutually (to vary it), there is no blame on you, and Allah is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> *Shakir*: And all married women except those whom your right hands possess (this is) Allah's ordinance to you, and lawful for you are (all women) besides those, provided that you seek (them) with your property, taking (them) in marriage not committing fornication. Then as to those whom you profit by, give them their dowries as appointed; and there is no blame on you about what you mutually agree after what is appointed; surely Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> *Muhammad Sarwar*: You are forbidden to marry married women except your slave-girls. This is the decree of God. Besides these, it is lawful for you to marry other women if you pay their dower, maintain chastity and do not commit indecency. If you marry them for the appointed time you must pay their dowries. There is no harm if you reach an understanding among yourselves about the dowry, God is All-knowing and All-wise.
> 
> *Mohsin Khan*: Also (forbidden are) women already married, except those (captives and slaves) whom your right hands possess. Thus has Allah ordained for you. All others are lawful, provided you seek (them in marriage) with Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage) from your property, desiring chastity, not committing illegal sexual intercourse, so with those of whom you have enjoyed sexual relations, give them their Mahr as prescribed; but if after a Mahr is prescribed, you agree mutually (to give more), there is no sin on you. Surely, Allah is Ever AllKnowing, AllWise.
> 
> *Arberry*: and wedded women, save what your right hands own. So God prescribes for you. Lawful for you, beyond all that, is that you may seek, using your wealth, in wedlock and not in licence. Such wives as you enjoy thereby, give them their wages apportionate; it is no fault in you in your agreeing together, after the due apportionate. God is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what point do you imagine you made   Coyote------the verses all say the same thing-----if you have enslaved a woman by virtue of winning a battle----
> or by buying her or by any other legal means like -----the death of the father of a dhimmi-----you can screw her whether she wants it or not------in the civilized world we call that rape--------enslaving a woman in battle INCLUDES claiming a non-muslim--------since technically muslims  are at war with non muslims who do not agree to be enslaved and pay jizya        RIGHT HAND OWNS  is a person legally
> OWNED according to Islamic law--------like a non muslim found walking around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that rape was the way of warfare in ancient cultures.  Including, presumably the Jews if the Old Testament is anything to go by.  They got pretty nasty.  Is any of it relevant?  Doubtful, since the whole claim of rape jihad is a canard promoted by Islamophobes,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the OLD TESTAMENT does not describe rape as a way of warfare.     Your sunday school teacher lied       Where did the discussion take you to ANCIENT CULTURES-----I described a situation that took place in the mid 1930s to early 1940s.    You must be VERY young to consider 1940 to be  ANCIENT CULTURE.   BTW---the dhimmi orphan law is STILL ON THE BOOKS   and the mass rape and murder spree carried out in the name of ALLAH in east Pakistan took place circa 1970.          I IS OLD    ---seems like yesterday to me.     You seem disoriented TIMES 3    time place and person-----its a serious finding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are all looney tunes Rosie.
Click to expand...


try again,  Coyote----My comment is completely accurate.    I am amazed at your inability to understand simple English------and your extreme youth.    You seem to like to provide verses-----where does the OLD TESTAMENT advise rape in warfare?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Now you are all looney tunes Rosie.


You want to deliver children into the hands of your Islamist rapist heroes so bad you can almost taste it, don't you?


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are all looney tunes Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> You want to deliver children into the hands of your Islamist rapist heroes so bad you can almost taste it, don't you?
Click to expand...


she does not know how SYMBOLIC is rape in the Islamic ethos----
RAPE MEANS VICTORY.    Way back in 1967 ----may.     arab army
officers were assuring their men that they would soon be raping the
girls of Tel Aviv........then in June-------they were assuring their men that
they had WON THE WAR  ------since there were no Israeli soldiers
raping the girls in CAIRO


----------



## Capri

Mindful said:


> There's no such thing as a modern day Nazi.





Capri said:


> Technically, you're right. In practice, there is such a thing as a modern-day "Nazi" as there are National Socialist parties and organizations extant in much of the Western world. The largest American group doesn't want "NAZI" applied to it, for the reason noted above, while the second largest embraces it.





Mindful said:


> Are they into Eugenics? German style?


No.
Also, eugenics was an American thing. Hitler, et al, studied American writings on it and were intrigued. It was never put into practice.



Coyote said:


> You dont have to like the targeted groups, but if you are going to stand by and support it, you need to ask yourself who will be next ? No minority is truely safe from these sentiments.


World-wide, Whites are among the smallest of minorities.Just saying...



Coyote said:


> There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers. That is a fact, in part because finance was on of the only occupations Christians and Muslims historically allowd them. So if a person "reports" on this, broadly implicating Jews in the typical banking world domination scenario they love to push...is that "journalism" and is he a "journalist"?


There are a lot of Jewish bankers and financiers. That is a fact ... If someone points out that fact, is that "antisemintism" and is (s)he an "antisemite?"
Banking and finance are vital to the operations of about all other business. If it's a fact that there are lot of Jewish bankers and financiers, then it's a fact that jews have a powerful influence on other businesses. If someone points this out, is that "antisemintism" and is (s)he an "antisemite?"
Banking and finance are vital to the operations of governments and have a powerful influence on government decision-makers via lobbying and money. If it's a fact that there are lot of Jewish bankers and financiers, then it's a fact that jews have a powerful influence on governments. If someone points this out, is that "antisemintism" and is (s)he an "antisemite?"



Coyote said:


> Yet you support Yaxley who’s actions are directed at Muslims (not just Paki’s), you seem to support the same rhetoric that was once directed at Jews, and is now directed at Muslims. You dodge the equivalency in tone, rhetoric, public and political sentiment that was present in the 1930’s and proclaim it false moral equivalence despite its obvious similarities.
> 
> I just find it really strange that who’s people were so brutally persecuted seems to support the same canards, rhetoric and promotion of stereotypes when directed against today’s target of choice.
> 
> It seems to me that hate and scapegoating should not be supported even benignly. When these factions are done with immigrants and Muslims, they will turn on the Jews again. It is simmering there right below the surface and governments today are scrambling to give them legitimate platforms.
> 
> That is what Yaxley represents. Not children. Not victims. But a scapegoat.


Just FYI: Yaxley's organization, the English Defense League, is since his imprisonment run by a jew.



Coyote said:


> Unfortunately this trend towards ethnic nationalism and demonizing the other is going on around the world.


Why do you believe that is?

I believe it's because, throughout the Western world, large numbers of non-native people with little or no respect for the native culture, mores, or people are entering Western countries, that this is happening in unprecedented and unsustainable numbers, and that it's been imposed on the Western peoples by their governments without the consent of the governed, i.e. the native peoples. You?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Muslims commit rape just like any other human group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> You know as well as I do that the ugly creed you follow calls for rape of non Muslims
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> This is undoubtedly why you have always laughed about the plight of the children your people rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t sure what that verse was supposed have meant..so I looked it up. Maybe you should have also.  Then you wouldn’t look like a moron.  It’s the same hate drive sloppiness that you used when labeling Larry Nasser a Muslim.
> 
> Rape is rape, all cultures do it.
> 
> The Quranic Arabic Corpus - Translation
> *Sahiha International*: And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess. [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.
> 
> *Pickthall*: And all married women (are forbidden unto you) save those (captives) whom your right hands possess. It is a decree of Allah for you. Lawful unto you are all beyond those mentioned, so that ye seek them with your wealth in honest wedlock, not debauchery. And those of whom ye seek content (by marrying them), give unto them their portions as a duty. And there is no sin for you in what ye do by mutual agreement after the duty (hath been done). Lo! Allah is ever Knower, Wise.
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess: Thus hath Allah ordained (Prohibitions) against you: Except for these, all others are lawful, provided ye seek (them in marriage) with gifts from your property,- desiring chastity, not lust, seeing that ye derive benefit from them, give them their dowers (at least) as prescribed; but if, after a dower is prescribed, agree Mutually (to vary it), there is no blame on you, and Allah is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> *Shakir*: And all married women except those whom your right hands possess (this is) Allah's ordinance to you, and lawful for you are (all women) besides those, provided that you seek (them) with your property, taking (them) in marriage not committing fornication. Then as to those whom you profit by, give them their dowries as appointed; and there is no blame on you about what you mutually agree after what is appointed; surely Allah is Knowing, Wise.
> 
> *Muhammad Sarwar*: You are forbidden to marry married women except your slave-girls. This is the decree of God. Besides these, it is lawful for you to marry other women if you pay their dower, maintain chastity and do not commit indecency. If you marry them for the appointed time you must pay their dowries. There is no harm if you reach an understanding among yourselves about the dowry, God is All-knowing and All-wise.
> 
> *Mohsin Khan*: Also (forbidden are) women already married, except those (captives and slaves) whom your right hands possess. Thus has Allah ordained for you. All others are lawful, provided you seek (them in marriage) with Mahr (bridal money given by the husband to his wife at the time of marriage) from your property, desiring chastity, not committing illegal sexual intercourse, so with those of whom you have enjoyed sexual relations, give them their Mahr as prescribed; but if after a Mahr is prescribed, you agree mutually (to give more), there is no sin on you. Surely, Allah is Ever AllKnowing, AllWise.
> 
> *Arberry*: and wedded women, save what your right hands own. So God prescribes for you. Lawful for you, beyond all that, is that you may seek, using your wealth, in wedlock and not in licence. Such wives as you enjoy thereby, give them their wages apportionate; it is no fault in you in your agreeing together, after the due apportionate. God is All-knowing, All-wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what point do you imagine you made   Coyote------the verses all say the same thing-----if you have enslaved a woman by virtue of winning a battle----
> or by buying her or by any other legal means like -----the death of the father of a dhimmi-----you can screw her whether she wants it or not------in the civilized world we call that rape--------enslaving a woman in battle INCLUDES claiming a non-muslim--------since technically muslims  are at war with non muslims who do not agree to be enslaved and pay jizya        RIGHT HAND OWNS  is a person legally
> OWNED according to Islamic law--------like a non muslim found walking around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that rape was the way of warfare in ancient cultures.  Including, presumably the Jews if the Old Testament is anything to go by.  They got pretty nasty.  Is any of it relevant?  Doubtful, since the whole claim of rape jihad is a canard promoted by Islamophobes,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the OLD TESTAMENT does not describe rape as a way of warfare.     Your sunday school teacher lied       Where did the discussion take you to ANCIENT CULTURES-----I described a situation that took place in the mid 1930s to early 1940s.    You must be VERY young to consider 1940 to be  ANCIENT CULTURE.   BTW---the dhimmi orphan law is STILL ON THE BOOKS   and the mass rape and murder spree carried out in the name of ALLAH in east Pakistan took place circa 1970.          I IS OLD    ---seems like yesterday to me.     You seem disoriented TIMES 3    time place and person-----its a serious finding
Click to expand...

It is trying to claim that the rape of children chosen exclusively for their ethnicity is no different than any other rape.

In one fell swoop it is trying to normalize the rape of children as well as the practice of targeting victims based on ethnicity.


I don't think it even sees the children as human, myself. All it sees is its fellow Muslims as being worthy of protection, and so the Kaffir children might as well be non existent.

You know, I have never seen an actual American woman defend rape, much less the rape of children and the fact that it so often mocks those who object to child rape is so off the charts as to make me wonder what it really is.

The rape of children is no laughing matter. Look at any thread on the subject and you will find this thing laughing at ANY who don't like it.  This is one of the techniques it uses to deride people into silence if they do not share its agenda dedicated to helping insure the rapes continue.


----------

